# What did you do mountain related today?



## Whit90

All I've done is day dream while I work. I will be starting my journey for my first bear this year and am pretty excited. I wont have as much hunting time due to my first son being born the first of this year, but Ill get out there a good bit. 

Have you guys done anything bear related lately, or do yall wait until the season gets closer? I am going to try to get out and put some cameras out in the next couple of weeks and let them soak for a while just to see what I can start finding them. 

Need to start shooting my bow too.


----------



## Joe Brandon

whitney90 said:


> All I've done is day dream while I work. I will be starting my journey for my first bear this year and am pretty excited. I wont have as much hunting time due to my first son being born the first of this year, but Ill get out there a good bit.
> 
> Have you guys done anything bear related lately, or do yall wait until the season gets closer? I am going to try to get out and put some cameras out in the next couple of weeks and let them soak for a while just to see what I can start finding them.
> 
> Need to start shooting my bow too.


I shoot the bow, shoot the rifle, thats about it. When its time to hit the woods, I pull my info and go.


----------



## Whit90

Joe Brandon said:


> I shoot the bow, shoot the rifle, thats about it. When its time to hit the woods, I pull my info and go.



Sounds about right. Ive got to say, the thought of finding a bear on 700,000 + acers is a little overwhelming. I am gong to try to get in the woods as much as I can before season.


----------



## Joe Brandon

whitney90 said:


> Sounds about right. Ive got to say, the thought of finding a bear on 700,000 + acers is a little overwhelming. I am gong to try to get in the woods as much as I can before season.


Its not going to be as difficult as you may think. I made some mistakes early on, one of which was getting burned out in August and Sep. Find food sources, white oaks, if they are scant in production hunt food plots.  You can do this! Most of all have fun. Took me 5 years of focused bear hunting to shoot my first but man has it been a fun journey!!!


----------



## twoheartedale

Bought bear guards for trail cams.


----------



## Whit90

Joe Brandon said:


> Its not going to be as difficult as you may think. I made some mistakes early on, one of which was getting burned out in August and Sep. Find food sources, white oaks, if they are scant in production hunt food plots.  You can do this! Most of all have fun. Took me 5 years of focused bear hunting to shoot my first but man has it been a fun journey!!!



Good advise. I am not expecting to kill one quickly. I know there will be a learning curve. Might get lucky though! Looking forward to chasing a new species as well as eating a new species .


----------



## Whit90

twoheartedale said:


> Bought bear guards for trail cams.



I may be donating my tasco cams to the bears this year...


----------



## jbogg

Good luck this year.  Bear Hunting can become an addiction. I’ve come to enjoy the scouting and preparation as much as the hunting.  I will be up again this weekend to see what’s on top of that next ridge.


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> Good luck this year.  Bear Hunting can become an addiction. I’ve come to enjoy the scouting and preparation as much as the hunting.  I will be up again this weekend to see what’s on top of that next ridge.



"I wonder whats on the next ridge.", or " I wonder whats around the corner." always makes my scouting trips way longer than expected!


----------



## twoheartedale

whitney90 said:


> I may be donating my tasco cams to the bears this year...



These are cell cams, so I am not sure the antenna will make it.  They are Reveal so I'm not out a bunch of money if they are broken.  If they do rip off the antenna I bet the company can repair them at a fair price.


----------



## natureman

Saw a little one while I was trout fishing today.


----------



## splatek

twoheartedale said:


> These are cell cams, so I am not sure the antenna will make it.  They are Reveal so I'm not out a bunch of money if they are broken.  If they do rip off the antenna I bet the company can repair them at a fair price.



Expect to lose antenna
Last season I lost antenna on three - all were steel boxed, but the antenna doesn't get any protection. One was on a spot that felt right. Anyhow, I didn't hunt that spot opening day - if you remember it rained like crazy and I found some fresh sign to hunt elsewhere, that didn't actually turn anything up except two box turtles and a dozen turkeys. So the second day of season was good weather, i hiked in checked the cam, having known the antenna was busted off, because I abruptly stopped receiving pictures. Bears had been frequenting the spot for about two weeks off and on; no pics on opening day so I felt maybe they got pressured out. Then about 1:30 or so I hear crunch crunch coming up over the ridge and there he is. About a 350#er. Every dang pic was of bear walking this very well laid out bear trail to my right, I mean it was wore out. So I set up in the tree to make that shot with my recurve. This bear was doing the same thing... then changed directions. He was three steps from a perfect broadside shot. When I moved around the tree, came to full draw, something happened (likely the wind) and he bolted. I was at full draw about the loose the arrow when he took off. Bear fever trumps buck fever in my mind. 

Anyhow long story short, you're likely going to lose some antenna if there are bears in the area. My ten year old found one the other day rummaging through my crap and found one that had bite marks and holes through the antenna. They sell replacement antenna that are actually more powerful on amazon. They've been working pretty good lately. Bears are really curious or don't like the paparazzi on them... LOL


----------



## twoheartedale

splatek said:


> Expect to lose antenna
> Last season I lost antenna on three - all were steel boxed, but the antenna doesn't get any protection. One was on a spot that felt right. Anyhow, I didn't hunt that spot opening day - if you remember it rained like crazy and I found some fresh sign to hunt elsewhere, that didn't actually turn anything up except two box turtles and a dozen turkeys. So the second day of season was good weather, i hiked in checked the cam, having known the antenna was busted off, because I abruptly stopped receiving pictures. Bears had been frequenting the spot for about two weeks off and on; no pics on opening day so I felt maybe they got pressured out. Then about 1:30 or so I hear crunch crunch coming up over the ridge and there he is. About a 350#er. Every dang pic was of bear walking this very well laid out bear trail to my right, I mean it was wore out. So I set up in the tree to make that shot with my recurve. This bear was doing the same thing... then changed directions. He was three steps from a perfect broadside shot. When I moved around the tree, came to full draw, something happened (likely the wind) and he bolted. I was at full draw about the loose the arrow when he took off. Bear fever trumps buck fever in my mind.
> 
> Anyhow long story short, you're likely going to lose some antenna if there are bears in the area. My ten year old found one the other day rummaging through my crap and found one that had bite marks and holes through the antenna. They sell replacement antenna that are actually more powerful on amazon. They've been working pretty good lately. Bears are really curious or don't like the paparazzi on them... LOL



I kind of figured that would happen.  Yep, it rained!  I was 2 miles in trying to hide under a fallen down tree and waited for it to stop.  Had a coyote walk up to me to check me out.  I'm just looking forward to get back out and scouting a few areas next month.


----------



## whitetailfreak

I went to the Sumach creek shooting range this morning and then looked at a few holes here close to the house. I guess I've seen 25 or 30 bears this spring.


----------



## jbogg

twoheartedale said:


> I kind of figured that would happen.  Yep, it rained!  I was 2 miles in trying to hide under a fallen down tree and waited for it to stop.  Had a coyote walk up to me to check me out.  I'm just looking forward to get back out and scouting a few areas next month.



I missed opening day last year after trying to put my eye out with a limb tip the day before.  My hunting pards returned at the end of opening day looking like drowned rats.


----------



## Resica

Saw this small one. Probably booted by mom. Mating season here.


----------



## twoheartedale

I saw two big ones this time last year at Unicoi State Park, right next to the entrance.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Did 9 miles this evening. Learned some stuff.


----------



## jbogg

I walked for three hours.  I learned once again that snake boots/gaiters are a good idea when hiking solo well off the beaten path.


----------



## phillips david 123

I cussed the one that tore up two of my deer feeders this week. They are a useless destructive P.O.S. in my opinion. I wish they would all die.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

phillips david 123 said:


> I cussed the one that tore up two of my deer feeders this week. They are a useless destructive P.O.S. in my opinion. I wish they would all die.



Stop feeding deer. Problem solved.


----------



## Para Bellum

phillips david 123 said:


> I cussed the one that tore up two of my deer feeders this week. They are a useless destructive P.O.S. in my opinion. I wish they would all die.



Good Lord dude.


----------



## Doug B.

phillips david 123 said:


> I cussed the one that tore up two of my deer feeders this week. They are a useless destructive P.O.S. in my opinion. I wish they would all die.


They are a nuisance!


----------



## Whit90

I’ve just been staring at maps…


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Wish I could hunt blackies in Big Canoe.  If you know you know.....I've just been upgrading camping gear and I can't seem to have enough ESEE knives.


----------



## Whit90

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Wish I could hunt blackies in Big Canoe.  If you know you know.....I've just been upgrading camping gear and I can't seem to have enough ESEE knives.


speaking of camping gear, I’m getting a used utility trailer to convert into a camper. Probably going to keep it super simple this season, but may build it out nice enough to take my wife and son on some camping trips after this season.


----------



## Professor

whitney90 said:


> I’ve just been staring at maps…


Me too. I am hoping to get up and check out a few spots with my son next weekend though. I am hoping these perfect spots on the map are accessible and not protected by hundreds of blown-down trees.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Me too. I am hoping to get up and check out a few spots with my son next weekend though. I am hoping these perfect spots on the map are accessible and not protected by hundreds of blown-down trees.



Good luck, take lots of water!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

That dadgum pack thread got me looking at new packs. And tents.  And a lot of stuff that has improved over the last couple decades.  Everything is lighter, smaller, and more expensive!!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Got the ole Mathews out and slung a few. Haven’t shot much at all this year, so actually shot about 30 arrows this evening. Will continue through the season at least a few times a week.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Went to a place Ive been eyeing on the map for a while. The road in was horrendous. The ridge ended up having been cut recently so it was all poplar. 

Went to check one of my old spots. Bumped one bear. Did lots of bushwhacking. Acorns looked good at first then most looked overly small. Lotta driving and walking. Basically learned nothing. Lol. Thats the way it is. 

Did pick some chants.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Going way north tomorrow to one never before seen topo spot and then to check a theory in one of my most productive.


----------



## splatek

Finally got up to the hills and strolled around. Found some old sign, small acorns, and maybe a spot to sit near the opener. Of course come august I’ll be as confused as ever, so I’ll just keep shooting my bow. Was thinking about hanging up the bow I built and buying a good bow bully by a proper bowyer, but then I was reminded my binoculars suck.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Finally got up to the hills and strolled around. Found some old sign, small acorns, and maybe a spot to sit near the opener. Of course come august I’ll be as confused as ever, so I’ll just keep shooting my bow. Was thinking about hanging up the bow I built and buying a good bow bully by a proper bowyer, but then I was reminded my binoculars suck.


Shooting something with a bow you built would be epic! What kinda binos you running?


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> Shooting something with a bow you built would be epic! What kinda binos you running?



Yeah. My bow is pretty ragity though. I’m running an old pair of leuopolds 10xi forget. Yesterday compared to my buddies new vortex 12x40s mine seemed like they were cloudy. Took them home and seems like one monocular won’t quite settle on a focus point. So when looking two eyed it’s blurry. But I seem to be able to use one eye fine. ? 
It’s not an immediately necessary purchase. Hunting with a stick means things need to be throwing distance away anyhow. But it’s fun to glass off a hill onto and into other drainages. I’d never done that up there before.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

I think Im gonna upgrade to the 12x vortex cuz my eyes are terrible steve. Ill give you a good deal on my 10x if you want. Theyre fantastic. Have carried them for years up here doing this as well as glassing long distance in ID and AZ. Plus lifetime warranty.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

I did about 7 more miles today. Found a really good new place up north. Just feels right. 

Checked one of my favorites and, while it’s currently loaded with bears, I dont see the acorns at that elevation making it. 

Chants have started down low. Maybe 2000 feet and down. Flushed a grouse and saw a longbeard today. Not bad.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Yeah. My bow is pretty ragity though. I’m running an old pair of leuopolds 10xi forget. Yesterday compared to my buddies new vortex 12x40s mine seemed like they were cloudy. Took them home and seems like one monocular won’t quite settle on a focus point. So when looking two eyed it’s blurry. But I seem to be able to use one eye fine. ?
> It’s not an immediately necessary purchase. Hunting with a stick means things need to be throwing distance away anyhow. But it’s fun to glass off a hill onto and into other drainages. I’d never done that up there before.


I'm a bow hunter, so I'm always in (relative) throwing distance as well. 
If I ever upgrade my leupolds, it'll be with the best glass money can buy. I keep thinking about doing that too, but I rarely need to see anything further than 150 yards, so I'm convincing myself there's not much point in it (for now). 

Idk why, but buying hunting gear makes me feel like I'm participating in the hunt even though Im clearly not. But it's a way for me to put my mind on hunting, so that's a win.


----------



## Professor

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I think Im gonna upgrade to the 12x vortex cuz my eyes are terrible steve. Ill give you a good deal on my 10x if you want. Theyre fantastic. Have carried them for years up here doing this as well as glassing long distance in ID and AZ. Plus lifetime warranty.


I picked up a pair of Vortex Diamondbacks in 12 power. My eyes are happy. My Leupold 10 power binocs are probably better, but the vortex pair is more powerful.


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> That dadgum pack thread got me looking at new packs. And tents.  And a lot of stuff that has improved over the last couple decades.  Everything is lighter, smaller, and more expensive!!!!


EXPENSIVE. If my young self found out what I paid for all my new gear he would probably slap me. But, it is so much better, lighter, and warmer than the old gear, and it does a better job separating me from all the December water in the mountains.


----------



## Raylander

splatek said:


> I’m running an old pair of leuopolds 10xi forget.



Leupold runs that warranty too. Send em in and you might get something back by bow season..


----------



## antharper

Raylander said:


> Leupold runs that warranty too. Send em in and you might get something back by bow season..


I agree , I had a scope that I had for probably 20 years that fogged up . I contacted customer service and sent it in for repair , got a new scope in the mail in a few weeks .


----------



## splatek

antharper said:


> I agree , I had a scope that I had for probably 20 years that fogged up . I contacted customer service and sent it in for repair , got a new scope in the mail in a few weeks .



No way. thanks guys


----------



## Whit90

Just orders a Horn Hunter Full Curl pack frame. @jbogg actually recommend it to me some time ago. Looking forward to getting it and packing something out this season!


----------



## jbogg

whitney90 said:


> Just orders a Horn Hunter Full Curl pack frame. @jbogg actually recommend it to me some time ago. Looking forward to getting it and packing something out this season!



I hope you like it, mine has served me well.  There are definitely lighter packs on the market, but then again you don’t have to take out a second mortgage to purchase a Horn Hunter.  Remember, the torso straps are adjustable on the inside of the pack frame so you can get it dialed in and comfortable carrying a heavy load.


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> I hope you like it, mine has served me well.  There are definitely lighter packs on the market, but then again you don’t have to take out a second mortgage to purchase a Horn Hunter.  Remember, the torso straps are adjustable on the inside of the pack frame so you can get it dialed in and comfortable carrying a heavy load.



It will be way better than anything I currently have!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Learned more today. I need to start shooting my bows even more. And ken beck from timberghost needs to hurry up and make my new recurve.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

After extensive research I bit the bullet and ordered a Mystery Ranch Metcalf.  It appears they opened a couple operations in the Philippines and Indonesia but the quality control is still there.  Not gonna get my drawers in a wad over it.


----------



## trad bow

I’ve got a pack frame I use from Badlands I bought in the late 80’s. It’s been a good one for me. Haul a bunch of deer and hogs with it. Don’t even know if they’re in business anymore but it’s been a good one and at my age the last one I’ll need.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

I checked two of my favorite places and learned they are worthless this year. No worries. My areas down lower will be even better.


----------



## Whit90

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> After extensive research I bit the bullet and ordered a Mystery Ranch Metcalf.  It appears they opened a couple operations in the Philippines and Indonesia but the quality control is still there.  Not gonna get my drawers in a wad over it.



I actually went with the HornHunter over a similar pack frame from Alps Outdoorz because I thought I read that HornHunter was made in America, but I think I just made that up… I can not find where it says they are American made.


----------



## splatek

Walked a few miles yesterday. Bumped a small deer, couldn't see the head, but likely a doe. Also, bumped a bear that wasn't happy with my presence; before dropping off into a steep drainage he gave the growl as if I was interrupting him. 

I wish it were season, because in one area no bigger than 50 sq yards I found 6+ decent sized fresh scat piles. Berries, I think. 

Got to the truck right as the bottom opened up and the storm hit. So that was a win. I  still have no idea what I'm doing or where I am hunting come Sept, but being out there makes me feel like I am still in the game.


----------



## trad bow

Won’t do you any good come season but the blackberries coming on strong if y’all want to see some sign. Give you an idea where to start looking specially up high.


----------



## jbogg

I drove up this morning to check out a spot I found on the map.  After climbing for almost 40 mins and bushwhacking my way up a thick lead I was certain that I was the first person at this spot in at least 30 years.  No sooner than the thought crossed my mind I find a 6” pine that had been sawed off just above waist height in the last year or two.  Took a few more steps and see the ladder stand.  This was 3400’, and a heck of a hike from the truck.  I keep having to remind myself that there is nowhere in North GA where someone else hasn’t already been before.


----------



## trad bow

There is no place on this earth someone hasn’t already been that you could go to. Just respect each spot so the next person that comes across that spot can think they may be the first person to see it.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

trad bow said:


> There is no place on this earth someone hasn’t already been that you could go to. Just respect each spot so the next person that comes across that spot can think they may be the first person to see it.



Excellent quote


----------



## twoheartedale

saved me a trip up there bogg. thanks for checking it. is it good to go? you are more than welcome to use it.


----------



## jbogg

twoheartedale said:


> saved me a trip up there bogg. thanks for checking it. is it good to go? you are more than welcome to use it.



Ha!  I’m still amazed at some of the places where I have found ladder stands.


----------



## Buckman18

jbogg said:


> Ha!  I’m still amazed at some of the places where I have found ladder stands.



What are you doing hunting my spot!


----------



## EyesUp83

All ya'll are scouting and shooting. Well done! I just went for a run so my lungs don't collapse 22 minutes into the hike on day 1. Then I decided to slings some weights cus I remembered bears are heavy. 
  Tomorrow I'll do satellite scouting cus I'll be too sore to move haha


----------



## ddd-shooter

More arrows. More exercise. Love to use it as an excuse to stay healthy.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

It's amazing what I've put myself through to get to "no man's land" only to find a Busch Light can.


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> It's amazing what I've put myself through to get to "no man's land" only to find a Busch Light can.



I’ve decided that guys used to drink a lot more beer while hunting than they do today.  I find old beer cans all over the NF in the mountains.  Pretty sure  lot of those old grown up logging roads that criss  cross literally every mountain were still passable 40 years ago.  I’m guessing some of these hard to get to spots were easier to access  back in the day, but I’ve been wrong before.


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> I’ve decided that guys used to drink a lot more beer while hunting than they do today.  I find old beer cans all over the NF in the mountains.  Pretty sure  lot of those old grown up logging roads that criss  cross literally every mountain were still passable 40 years ago.  I’m guessing some of these hard to get to spots were a easier to access  back in the day, but I’ve been wrong before.


I’ve climbed through stupid steep laurel tangles to get up on mountain tops only to find an old rock fire ring and beer cans or chewed up sardine cans.


----------



## Whit90

Well, I have not been able to get out in the woods yet, but I did get my Horn Hunter Full Curl fame pack in last week. I am very impressed so far. I was pleased to see an American flag on the top of the pack with the words, "Made in America" (couldn't find on their website where they were made???). 

This pack has enough storage for me to make it my primary pack. It does not have any large storage, but it has a LOT of pockets for the size of the pack. I will be using a dry bag that will serve as storage for heavy clothing or any other bulky items come winter. It will be very easy to secure the dry bag to the meat shelf area. @jbogg actually recommended the dry bag idea (thanks for the idea!). The pack also has a water bladder pocket that I will use every time I go out. 

I packed it up as if I'd be going on a hunt in the mountains (hammock seat, kill kit, first aid, external battery charger, water bladder, and some other unnecessary items just to add weight.) and it wears great. Even with those items in the pack there is still plenty of room for other items. I then packed it like Id be going on a deer hunt with my Lone Wolf hand climber strapped to the frame and it wears way better than the stand by its self. I have been using a military kidney belt and backpack straps on my Lone Wolf and it carries very easily, but its 10X better on the fame pack because of the padding of the pack and the rigidity. The extra weight of carrying the pack frame and stand verses just the stand doesn't bother me because of how the frame takes the weight of the stand. There is no wobble when you lean to the left or right because of the rigidity of the frame and because you can really get things strapped down tight. With all on the webbing on the pack, I think I will be able to pack my stand in and then strap my pack to the tree when I get up to the height I want to hunt, instead of using a screw in hook. Not sure if I could rig it to pack a deer out with the stand as well, but hopefully I have a chance to figure that out this coming season. 

Very pleased so far, but Ill let yall know more this season once I really put it to work.


----------



## Timberjack86

Put a new scope on my 308 and I'm heading to sumac creek to sight it in today. Decided on Federal fushion 150 grain since that's what's available now, may switch to 180 if I can find some.


----------



## jbogg

I did some walking this morning. I found mother natures original tree seat.  Plenty big enough, but not real sturdy. Also found a heavy bear trail coming into a small clearing loaded with blackberries ripening.


----------



## splatek

Yesterday was the official last day of summer teaching at the college and today is my 47th birthday so I too a walk in the woods. Found some white oaks, we shall see what they look like come season. Found a few good looking ones nestled in an old pine stand. Thought that was strange. 

On the way off the ridge I picked a few chanterelles 



This is the lot I brought home. 

I also crossed a creek with a deep hole and since I had my collapsible cane pole/tenkara-and some time, I tied on a stimi and dropped it in the hole. Caught me a nice brook trout on my third cast. Decided to start a little fire and make me a nice stream side lunch. 



Not a bad day at all.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Good score splatek!!  And Happy Birthday......Just turned 47 myself.  Nice brookie and chants.


----------



## Timberman

jbogg said:


> I’ve decided that guys used to drink a lot more beer while hunting than they do today.  I find old beer cans all over the NF in the mountains.  Pretty sure  lot of those old grown up logging roads that criss  cross literally every mountain were still passable 40 years ago.  I’m guessing some of these hard to get to spots were easier to access  back in the day, but I’ve been wrong before.



Yep. Also more deer hunters in the mtns back then and like you said roads everywhere with no restrictions.


----------



## Mattval

*Just read the latest issue of Bear Hunting Magazine!*


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Walked up on a little dude in the CNF today.  A little bit close so I scanned the area and retreated.  Sign was everywhere but its heavily populated with "hunters" come season.  I was only 1.5 miles from a parking area that gets slammed during deer time.  Buncha yankee newbies have been up there tryin to film their hunts last season.  YouTube is sometimes a bad thing.


----------



## splatek

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Walked up on a little dude in the CNF today.  A little bit close so I scanned the area and retreated.  Sign was everywhere but its heavily populated with "hunters" come season.  I was only 1.5 miles from a parking area that gets slammed during deer time.  Buncha yankee newbies have been up there tryin to film their hunts last season.  YouTube is sometimes a bad thing.



Are those boys Yankees? You talking about the hunting public?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

No.  They were total amateurs.


----------



## ddd-shooter

YouTube + public land= not good for the locals.


----------



## Raylander

jbogg said:


> I’ve decided that guys used to drink a lot more beer while hunting than they do today. I find old beer cans all over the NF in the mountains.



My grandpa drank beer everywhere he went. Also had a bottle under the seat of the truck


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Raylander said:


> My grandpa drank beer everywhere he went. Also had a bottle under the seat of the truck




Haha.  Mine told me that's why whiskey bottles were square....so they wouldn't roll out from under your truck seat.


----------



## twoheartedale

Hiked miles in the rain looking for acorns,  lots of reds very and few whites.  Saw deer (and fawn), bear, snakes, hogs and squirrels.


----------



## Whit90

twoheartedale said:


> Hiked miles in the rain looking for acorns,  lots of reds very and few whites.  Saw deer (and fawn), bear, snakes, hogs and squirrels.



I didnt get to do any bear lookin, but my wife and I drove around inside of Warwoman doing a little exploring and we saw a huge doe. no fawn with her. Thought it had to have been a buck until we got a closer.


----------



## splatek

Mattval said:


> *Just read the latest issue of Bear Hunting Magazine!*



So much of that magazine doesn’t apply to the way we, well I shouldn’t generalize, not the way I hunt bear here in the southeastern Appalachians. i didn’t renew my membership then I heard some local yocal (@jbogg ) started writing articles about hunting in the eastern deciduous.


----------



## jbogg

splatek said:


> So much of that magazine doesn’t apply to the way we, well I shouldn’t generalize, not the way I hunt bear here in the southeastern Appalachians. i didn’t renew my membership then I heard some local yocal (@jbogg ) started writing articles about hunting in the eastern deciduous.



I sent an email to Clay Newcomb a couple of years ago complaining about never seeing any content in Bear Hunting Magazine that was relevant to the way we hunt bears in North Georgia. He wrote me back and said “well write something”. The moral of the story is to be careful what you ask for. ?


----------



## Whit90

@jbogg Is there anywhere we can read to article besides the magazine?


----------



## jbogg

whitney90 said:


> @jbogg Is there anywhere we can read to article besides the magazine?



I’m not sure if BHM makes articles available online in the future, but pretty sure the only way to read it currently is in the magazine itself.


----------



## Timberjack86

jbogg said:


> I’m not sure if BHM makes articles available online in the future, but pretty sure the only way to read it currently is in the magazine itself.


Is that your article in the current issue?


----------



## jbogg

Timberjack86 said:


> Is that your article in the current issue?



Yep.  The last two issues.  Go easy on me.  I’m a janitor, not a writer.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss

jbogg said:


> Yep.  The last two issues.  Go easy on me.  I’m a janitor, not a writer.


I thought both articles were well written dude. You got me with that tibit about how much they need to drink during hyperphashia. Not often someone hits me with a bear fact I haven't heard!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Any possible way to post both articles so we can read them????


----------



## jbogg

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I thought both articles were well written dude. You got me with that tibit about how much they need to drink during hyperphashia. Not often someone hits me with a bear fact I haven't heard!



Thanks for the kind remarks. Yeah, The water requirement was a real eye-opener for me as well, but makes perfect sense.


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Any possible way to post both articles so we can read them????



I don’t think I can post them, but I believe you can go on Bear Hunting Magazine‘s website and purchase single issues for like five bucks apiece.  Everything I wrote about was  learned over the past five years from the guys on this forum, and spending a lot of time walking in the mountains.


----------



## splatek

I think buying single issues would be the ticket. 
A publication cannot make any money by allowing authors to post for free. 

John, as I told you personally, I really like the articles you are writing. Good content, good voice in your writing, all around nice to read. I am going to write to Clay and tell him it's a breath of fresh air to have some southern App hunting content, instead of just baiting and dogs. I think you'l' be "hired" on as a feature writer in every issue!


----------



## twoheartedale

jbogg said:


> I sent an email to Clay Newcomb a couple of years ago complaining about never seeing any content in Bear Hunting Magazine that was relevant to the way we hunt bears in North Georgia. He wrote me back and said “well write something”. The moral of the story is to be careful what you ask for. ?



You are Sean are gonna have the mountains crawling with new bear hunters in a few years.  That should make him very happy.


----------



## jbogg

splatek said:


> I think buying single issues would be the ticket.
> A publication cannot make any money by allowing authors to post for free.
> 
> John, as I told you personally, I really like the articles you are writing. Good content, good voice in your writing, all around nice to read. I am going to write to Clay and tell him it's a breath of fresh air to have some southern App hunting content, instead of just baiting and dogs. I think you'l' be "hired" on as a feature writer in every issue!



Thanks for the kind words. As far as being a regular contributor, I had better keep my day job.  I’m in full agreement with you in wanting to see more regular content depicting Bear Hunting in the Southeast without the use of dogs or bait.


----------



## jbogg

twoheartedale said:


> You are Sean are gonna have the mountains crawling with new bear hunters in a few years.  That should make him very happy.



I would be very surprised if we were overrun with new hunters in the Mountains anytime soon. You have to be a special kind of masochist to want to hunt up there. There are definitely easier places to hunt bear.


----------



## Timberjack86

jbogg said:


> Yep.  The last two issues.  Go easy on me.  I’m a janitor, not a writer.


I just wanna say thank you, your articles are well written and the reason I enjoy bear hunting magazine. Please keep up the good work!!!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

splatek said:


> Yesterday was the official last day of summer teaching at the college and today is my 47th birthday so I too a walk in the woods. Found some white oaks, we shall see what they look like come season. Found a few good looking ones nestled in an old pine stand. Thought that was strange.
> 
> On the way off the ridge I picked a few chanterelles
> 
> View attachment 1091349
> 
> This is the lot I brought home.
> 
> I also crossed a creek with a deep hole and since I had my collapsible cane pole/tenkara-and some time, I tied on a stimi and dropped it in the hole. Caught me a nice brook trout on my third cast. Decided to start a little fire and make me a nice stream side lunch.
> 
> View attachment 1091352
> 
> Not a bad day at all.


 good to see I'm not the only one who carries fishing gear on hikes and scouting trips. I carry my hand reel kit and it's a ton of fun to fish with.


----------



## splatek

WoodlandScout82 said:


> good to see I'm not the only one who carries fishing gear on hikes and scouting trips. I carry my hand reel kit and it's a ton of fun to fish with. View attachment 1092216View attachment 1092219



My ten year old tangled the living heck outta my hand reel otherwise that would’ve gotten some play. I have to say I really like the tenkara rod tho for trouts. I’ve even been known to just craft one out of a flimsy-flexy sapling when in need. few things as fun as catching fish on a rod you craft in the woods, except killing a deer with a bow you made. And I bet killing a bear with one would be even greater. 
Hit me up if you’re ever up in the hills and want company. I’m totally new to this whole woods and hunting thing but trying to figure it out so I can be successful


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

jbogg said:


> I don’t think I can post them, but I believe you can go on Bear Hunting Magazine‘s website and purchase single issues for like five bucks apiece.  Everything I wrote about was  learned over the past five years from the guys on this forum, and spending a lot of time walking in the mountains.





Totally understandable. I will gladly buy those issues from them online.  Can you tell me which issues your articles are in?


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Totally understandable. I will gladly buy those issues from them online.  Can you tell me which issues your articles are in?



The magazine is only published every other month so my articles appear in the current July/August issue as well as the May/June.  The current issue is more of a “how to get started/what to look for” article, and the May/June is more about off season scouting for bears in the Southeast.  I hope you enjoy them, and let me know what you think.


----------



## Timberjack86

jbogg said:


> The magazine is only published every other month so my articles appear in the current July/August issue as well as the May/June.  The current issue is more of a “how to get started/what to look for” article, and the May/June is more about off season scouting for bears in the Southeast.  I hope you enjoy them, and let me know what you think.


I hope you write one for next months issue!!


----------



## jbogg

Timberjack86 said:


> I hope you write one for next months issue!!



Thanks man!  I’m not sure when I will write another one, but hoping to have a successful Bear hunt in a couple of months I can share on paper.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss

I got my "backpack book" for the season in the mail today!!! Published in 1859  lol


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> Thanks man!  I’m not sure when I will write another one, but hoping to have a successful Bear hunt in a couple of months I can share on paper.


Hope you have a success story, but if you don’t you can always do an interview with one of the bear assassins from the forum, I’m sure @Buckman18 would be a good one. A lot of us would pay for that issue.


----------



## jbogg

chrislibby88 said:


> Hope you have a success story, but if you don’t you can always do an interview with one of the bear assassins from the forum, I’m sure @Buckman18 would be a good one. A lot of us would pay for that issue.



I know what Buckman Drives so if things get desperate he may have some company.?


----------



## Buckman18

jbogg said:


> I know what Buckman Drives so if things get desperate he may have some company.?



I drive a newer burgundy Dodge Extended Cab 4x4, looks just like Killer Kyles!



chrislibby88 said:


> Hope you have a success story, but if you don’t you can always do an interview with one of the bear assassins from the forum, I’m sure @Buckman18 would be a good one. A lot of us would pay for that issue.



Don't believe a word I say, I spent many years in sales management and I might yank your chain.


----------



## trad bow

I’m still working on getting my old worn out body in somewhat decent shape. 2 1/2 mile walk with 25 lb pack on in the hills of middle Georgia. I’ve lost 25 lbs in the last two months but still need to lose 30 lbs. like to be down to 190 lbs by end of November


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> I’m still working on getting my old worn out body in somewhat decent shape. 2 1/2 mile walk with 25 lb pack on in the hills of middle Georgia. I’ve lost 25 lbs in the last two months but still need to lose 30 lbs. like to be down to 190 lbs by end of November


You are well on your way. Keep it up.


----------



## Professor

I learned that scouting Cohutta this time of year is like swimming in briers. My son and I did surprise a nice size bear and he scooted up a bank to escape. We also ran up on a fat and angry Timber Rattler.


----------



## splatek

Professor said:


> I learned that scouting Cohutta this time of year is like swimming in briers. My son and I did surprise a nice size bear and he scooted up a bank to escape. We also ran up on a fat and angry Timber Rattler.



You catch any trouts?


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> You catch any trouts?


Hoping to try to catch a few today.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Putting out cameras on the farm today. It’s actually the first time I have thought there may be  chance of shooting a bear in Cherokee Cty. The property is north Cherokee off 20 but we live in Towne Lake. There have been multiple bears spotted in Towne Lake this year. Would be pretty cool to take one down here. Season runs fun currently w/ deer.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss

Joe Brandon said:


> Putting out cameras on the farm today. It’s actually the first time I have thought there may be  chance of shooting a bear in Cherokee Cty. The property is north Cherokee off 20 but we live in Towne Lake. There have been multiple bears spotted in Towne Lake this year. Would be pretty cool to take one down here. Season runs fun currently w/ deer.


Good luck dude!


----------



## splatek

Joe Brandon said:


> Putting out cameras on the farm today. It’s actually the first time I have thought there may be  chance of shooting a bear in Cherokee Cty. The property is north Cherokee off 20 but we live in Towne Lake. There have been multiple bears spotted in Towne Lake this year. Would be pretty cool to take one down here. Season runs fun currently w/ deer.



I have two on cam in Cherokee county in the past. But they weren't there come season...


----------



## twoheartedale

jbogg said:


> I sent an email to Clay Newcomb a couple of years ago complaining about never seeing any content in Bear Hunting Magazine that was relevant to the way we hunt bears in North Georgia. He wrote me back and said “well write something”. The moral of the story is to be careful what you ask for. ?



Good reads!  Very informative.

Thanks


----------



## ChidJ

Went up and did some scouting around Chattahoochee WMA. Glad I did because my virtual hunt plan fell apart really quick. I did see some bears and developed a new plan of attack though.

I'll say this, I don't know that I'd trust something without 4wd and some ground clearance on the roads, especially after some rain. 

As an aside, I've never seen campsites on a WMA in such a sorry state. So much litter. I tried to pick up as much as I could. I actually emptied out my cooler and filled it with trash as well as the one bag I had brought for my own trash. Next time I come, I'm bringing a whole box of garbage bags and my little garbage grabber thing. Its a shame people don't care enough to not leave beer containers and butt wipes strewn all over such a beautiful place.

Also, Helen is a weird little town


----------



## ddd-shooter

ChidJ said:


> Went up and did some scouting around Chattahoochee WMA. Glad I did because my virtual hunt plan fell apart really quick. I did see some bears and developed a new plan of attack though.
> 
> I'll say this, I don't know that I'd trust something without 4wd and some ground clearance on the roads, especially after some rain.
> 
> As an aside, I've never seen campsites on a WMA in such a sorry state. So much litter. I tried to pick up as much as I could. I actually emptied out my cooler and filled it with trash as well as the one bag I had brought for my own trash. Next time I come, I'm bringing a whole box of garbage bags and my little garbage grabber thing. Its a shame people don't care enough to not leave beer containers and butt wipes strewn all over such a beautiful place.
> 
> Also, Helen is a weird little town


Yep. Always keep trash bags in my tool box. It's crazy what you'll see. 

Also. I loathe Helen. Avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Mattval

Got my new Pack today! ALPs Commander X


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Hate to hear that. I imagine it’s jassus creek campground?


----------



## ChidJ

nailed it haha


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Finally found a holster that mounts onto the Molle webbing on my MR pack.  Carries my G29 perfectly.  Super versatile holster for only 26 bucks on Amazon.  Super high quality.  If you're looking for a Molle holster check out the Excellent Elite Spanker.  Lots of colors and it will fit weapons with light systems etc because its customizable.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

About 11 miles today. No rain but drenched like I jumped in a lake. Cam I had out since may lasted four days. Persimmons I found last year are loaded females. Acorn puzzle coming together. 

Im wrecked. Time for a few beers and some fishing.


----------



## Professor

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> About 11 miles today. No rain but drenched like I jumped in a lake. Cam I had out since may lasted four days. Persimmons I found last year are loaded females. Acorn puzzle coming together.
> 
> Im wrecked. Time for a few beers and some fishing.


Do tell what you learned about the acorns.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Professor said:


> Do tell what you learned about the acorns.



Most of the ones Ive seen have been in trees.


----------



## Professor

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Most of the ones Ive seen have been in trees.


Ha,HaHaHa.


----------



## chrislibby88

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Most of the ones Ive seen have been in trees.


Cmon man, I started this thread so I could sit on my couch and freeload info off of sweaty tired dudes that earned it.
edit: whoops, thought this was in the mast report thread


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

One thing I will say is the whites I do see are still a little concerning with their small size. Theyre growing, just not where Id expect at the end of july. Reds seem to have done real well again and squirrels are already starting to cut little mtn oaks. 

That’s all youre getting out of me on an open forum. Im headed to kill some fishes.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> One thing I will say is the whites I do see are still a little concerning with their small size. Theyre growing, just not where Id expect at the end of july. Reds seem to have done real well again and squirrels are already starting to cut little mtn oaks.
> 
> That’s all youre getting out of me on an open forum. Im headed to kill some fishes.


Since when was acorn production a state secret here? Lol
Y'all are funny.


----------



## chrislibby88

ddd-shooter said:


> Since when was acorn production a state secret here? Lol
> Y'all are funny.


Since us flatland moochers started invading whatever elevation they say the acorns are at. Sautee has been pretty tight lipped as long as I can recall.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Ask Buckman. He’ll set everyone straight


----------



## Buckman18

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Ask Buckman. He’ll set everyone straight



Haha! I dont mind sharing because the more bears that get killed the better the deer hunting will be!

Right now, I'm finding the most bear sign and acorns on the stephens county side of Lake Russell WMA from about 900-1300 ft elevation.  I wasn't expecting to find much there but I was catching specs up one of the feeder the creeks a couple weeks back, and about got eat up by one that wanted my fish. Then I started looking and just wow.


----------



## twoheartedale

Buckman18 said:


> Haha! I dont mind sharing because the more bears that get killed the better the deer hunting will be!
> 
> Right now, I'm finding the most bear sign and acorns on the stephens county side of Lake Russell WMA from about 900-1300 ft elevation.  I wasn't expecting to find much there but I was catching specs up one of the feeder the creeks a couple weeks back, and about got eat up by one that wanted my fish. Then I started looking and just wow.



Thanks. i have a great spot just behind the liquor store dumpster thats between those elevations.  Appreciate it!


----------



## tree cutter 08

Buckman18 said:


> Haha! I dont mind sharing because the more bears that get killed the better the deer hunting will be!
> 
> Right now, I'm finding the most bear sign and acorns on the stephens county side of Lake Russell WMA from about 900-1300 ft elevation.  I wasn't expecting to find much there but I was catching specs up one of the feeder the creeks a couple weeks back, and about got eat up by one that wanted my fish. Then I started looking and just wow.


you might get a little company down there this year since the hunting public killed that big buck last year. Be plenty of bears to go around on Russell though!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

tree cutter 08 said:


> you might get a little company down there this year since the hunting public killed that big buck last year. Be plenty of bears to go around on Russell though!



Just glad they didnt show all the pintails they killed afterword.


----------



## trad bow

Got my backpack walk in already this morning. Got the weight in pack up to thirty pounds. Bout the most I can handle without stressing my back out.In about two weeks and some serious scouting /small game hunting starts.


----------



## chrislibby88

trad bow said:


> Got my backpack walk in already this morning. Got the weight in pack up to thirty pounds. Bout the most I can handle without stressing my back out.In about two weeks and some serious scouting /small game hunting starts.


Not sure what pack you have, but a good framed pack that is properly fitted and adjusted should exert the weight into the top of your hip bones between your butt and lower back. If the load is on your shoulders/spine then you need to tighten your laid lifters until you have a gap between your traps and the shoulder strap. If this doesn’t work then you should drop your hip belt lower to lengthen everything out. 30 lbs is fairly light for most packs and should be off your shoulders and you shouldn’t feel any spinal compression.


----------



## trad bow

I have a Badlands pack that I’ve had since the early nineties. It carry’s weight with no problems. I’ve had multiple back surgeries and spinal fusion so I’m careful with the weight right now till I get myself in better shape. I’m getting there.


----------



## chrislibby88

trad bow said:


> I have a Badlands pack that I’ve had since the early nineties. It carry’s weight with no problems. I’ve had multiple back surgeries and spinal fusion so I’m careful with the weight right now till I get myself in better shape. I’m getting there.


Ahh I gotcha, yea nvm, I have no advice for bad backs other than bring a young strong friend to do the hauling haha.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

trad bow said:


> I have a Badlands pack that I’ve had since the early nineties. It carry’s weight with no problems. I’ve had multiple back surgeries and spinal fusion so I’m careful with the weight right now till I get myself in better shape. I’m getting there.





You use trekking poles?  They can save your back.


----------



## trad bow

Yes. Makes a big difference


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You use trekking poles?  They can save your back.


You could try an external pack frame and wear the belt up on top of your hip bones. External packs do a better job of distributing heavy loads, and all packs should be worn with the belt above the hips.


----------



## Professor

tree cutter 08 said:


> you might get a little company down there this year since the hunting public killed that big buck last year. Be plenty of bears to go around on Russell though!


I wondered where they were hunting. That area was a lot less mountain-like than any of the North Georgia WMAs I have hunted in. I also learned watching that video that there is no need to be quiet while hunting deer. I can bring all my friends and we can stomp all through the loud leaves, talking the entire time.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Spent the weekend camping in some great bear country. The chokecherries are beginning to ripen and we expected to see some but 100 degree heat each day kept them laying low and feeding at night. Season is six weeks out if the fire situation does not improve we are afraid FWP might alter the season. We will pray for rain and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Whit90

trad bow said:


> Got my backpack walk in already this morning. Got the weight in pack up to thirty pounds. Bout the most I can handle without stressing my back out.In about two weeks and some serious scouting /small game hunting starts.



I did the same last week. Went on a walk with my wife and 7 month old son at the park. It has a 2.2 mile asphalt trail we walk frequently. I brought my new pack to give it a test run. It’s a meat hauling frame primarily, so I loaded it down with 40lb of fire wood… I definitely got a lot of odd looks from the soccer moms! The pack haul the small load well though, and I’m looking forward to a much heavier, edible load this fall.


----------



## Whit90

Also, finally, dusted off the bow this afternoon. It’s still shooting good.


----------



## trad bow

My bow never has dust settled on it.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Bobby Bigtime said:


> Spent the weekend camping in some great bear country. The chokecherries are beginning to ripen and we expected to see some but 100 degree heat each day kept them laying low and feeding at night. Season is six weeks out if the fire situation does not improve we are afraid FWP might alter the season. We will pray for rain and keep our fingers crossed.


Wish we could send you guys some rain!


----------



## Whit90

trad bow said:


> My bow never has dust settled on it.



I’m bad about not shooting enough.


----------



## Professor

whitney90 said:


> I’m bad about not shooting enough.


When I was young I shot all the time. Seriously, I shot every moment I was free. Now I take the bow out and see that I still hit at 20 yards and go back inside.


----------



## ScarFoot

This is the reason I picked up the crossbow, there was a time I would practice daily and would shoot targets at extended distances. When I quit putting alot if range time in, I switched to the crossbow I can take her out right now and hit a 4" bull at 40yds every time. Im just not confident with the bow under pressure without regular practice.


----------



## splatek

I shoot at least one of my bows almost everyday. Good thing my ten year old likes to shoot with me and we make it a little competition. I enjoy shooting the bow so it's not got much dust on it.


----------



## Whit90

I am plenty confident after a few weeks of preseason practice every year. I love bow hunting, but I like the smell of gun powder too. I usually put to bow up once rifle season is in, unless I go on a primitive weapons hunt.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> I shoot at least one of my bows almost everyday. Good thing my ten year old likes to shoot with me and we make it a little competition. I enjoy shooting the bow so it's not got much dust on it.



I just had my first son this past January. Im praying that mine takes to hunting as I have, but Im not going to force him. I plan on carrying him along with me as soon as I can, even if its more of a "hunting adventure" than an actual hunt. Do you take ur 10 year old with you?


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss

I take my 4 year old with me when the weather is nice and I'm not hurting for meat. He loves it. We practice stealth and identify plants and look for tracks. You can't start them too young if you ask me.


----------



## Whit90

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I take my 4 year old with me when the weather is nice and I'm not hurting for meat. He loves it. We practice stealth and identify plants and look for tracks. You can't start them too young if you ask me.



Good on you! I had a conversation with some folks that said they didnt want to take their young'n out hunting and have them become uninterested if they did not see a deer. So they would only hunt over corn if they took their kid. I argued that they were depriving the kid of greater adventure and lessons to be learned in the woods. I will be doing it like you mentioned and I cant wait!


----------



## splatek

whitney90 said:


> I just had my first son this past January. Im praying that mine takes to hunting as I have, but Im not going to force him. I plan on carrying him along with me as soon as I can, even if its more of a "hunting adventure" than an actual hunt. Do you take ur 10 year old with you?




I do take him. He’s way way way more interested in fishing. Adhd means being still for long periods of time, even in a ground blind, no bueno. 
However I think we will do a little still hunting for squirrels. He’sa great shot with a .22 (and his bow actually) and so maybe we will see some big game animals that’ll excite him. 

What’s funny is for the few times he plays video games he’s playing Hunter: call of the wild. And he’ll be like “Dad?! I just smoked a stud buck and now I have to blood trail him “
I can’t wait until he has his first real life blood trail to follow. 

Now my one year old. I think I’ll be taking him out as soon as possible (when momma bear says it’s cool). I didn’t start hunting until 2-3 years ago so my ten year didn’t have that going for him.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Ive carried my five year old on my shoulders bear scouting a ton. She can spot a pile of bear scat from a long way off. She likes picking wildflowers more than anything but shes getting out there at least.


----------



## Whit90

Good job y’all. I am a first generation hunter and I hope to start a long line of hunters in my family. My wife and I took our son trout fishing a couple weeks ago. He was was entertained the whole time, so i believe it was a successful trip.


----------



## Professor

The important thing here is that children love spending time with their fathers. Whatever you do they want to do it with you. The mountains are an adventure, so take them with you and they will have the best memories of childhood. Most, I believe, will develop some genuine interest in outdoor activities.


----------



## splatek

Yep
The professor is correct. 
Time with fathers is very important. 
In fact it’s so important it’s supposedly a top predictor of staying out of trouble


----------



## Whit90

I agree with you both. He will be my side kick for a many years, god willing. That is until he discovers girls...


----------



## ScarFoot

Professor said:


> The important thing here is that children love spending time with their fathers. Whatever you do they want to do with you. The mountains are an adventure, so take them with you and they will have the best memories of childhood. Most, I believe, will develop some genuine interest in outdoor activities.



I've been blessed with three sons,18,20,21 yrs old. I carried them around every where from the time they were so small I carried them. We did alot of hiking, canoeing, arrowhead hunting etc. Last week we got together and all went out to hunt wild grape vines. My advice would be to take them out as often as you can make sure you keep things moving little kids don't like sitting still and not doing anything. Of the three all of them love the outdoors, The oldest does not hunt anymore but the youngest two do and oldest will be present in camp just to be out there. Good luck they grow too fast!


----------



## ScarFoot

whitney90 said:


> I agree with you both. He will be my side kick for a many years, god willing. That is until he discovers girls...


They will discover girls, and learn eventually that they sometimes bite and hit the woods with you for an escape.


----------



## j_seph

Told a co-worker about my neighbor finding a bear track in garden, here in Lula


----------



## Barron79

I have 5 kids. All my kids have lived in the outdoors. I take them hunting, fishing, camping, hiking, shed hunting (which just turns into picking up and bringing home anything dead or cool). They have large jars they collect their stash in. That being said a few of mine like to hunt a few don’t. They receive no pressure from me either way. Each one is different and each one has been given the same opportunities to try it all for themselves. I just try to make sure that I keep them all involved in someway outdoors. It’s a true blessing!!


----------



## splatek

Yep
The professor is correct. 
Time with fathers is very important. 
In fact it’s so important it’s supposedly a top predictor of staying out of trouble


----------



## Professor

ScarFoot said:


> They will discover girls, and learn eventually that they sometimes bite and hit the woods with you for an escape.


Some activities are more dangerous than hunting.


----------



## ScarFoot

Professor said:


> Some activities are more dangerous than hunting.


Sound like wise words from a battle proven veteran


----------



## ScarFoot

I recently updat





KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> That dadgum pack thread got me looking at new packs. And tents.  And a lot of stuff that has improved over the last couple decades.  Everything is lighter, smaller, and more expensive!!!!


I recently updated all my gear you can spend some money quick. The last pack I bought was a Vietnam surplus Alice pack I bought for 40$ in 1999. I feel like the money is well spent and I won't need to upgrade again I'll be too old to use any of it 20yrs from now.


----------



## chrislibby88

Doesn’t have to be hunting either. Took the whole family up blood mountain. I carried the 2 year old up in a fabric baby carrier, wife carried him back down. My 6 and 5 year old boys walked themselves the whole way up and and down. They loved it. I don’t carry them on WMAs yet, I’m waiting until they are big enough to wear some snake protection and walk a long way through the thick nasty, but I take them behind my house for deer, doves, and they love walking with me to kick up rabbits int he late winter. It isn’t always easy dragging two kids along but it’s worth it. Now I don’t take them on every hunt, but I try to bring them as often as possible.


----------



## ScarFoot

I leased a place near agriculture and we fed deer and killed quite a few deer and hogs when the boys were between 8-14 yrs old. They got to shoot and track alot of game. They later told me they realized that we were farming game not technically "hunting" game in wild areas. But they gained a ton of knowledge and we're glad they did it. We hunt only public access now.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I bought this today to put up a blind around my tree seat. I don't know if I'll use it all the time, but I'm gonna give it a try. I plan to rough it up a bit and to throw some real leaves and foliage on it. Weighs practically nothing so it can't hurt to hide some of my movement.


----------



## ScarFoot

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I bought this today to put up a blind around my tree seat. I don't know if I'll use it all the time, but I'm gonna give it a try. I plan to rough it up a bit and to throw some real leaves and foliage on it. Weighs practically nothing so it can't hurt to hide some of my movement.
> View attachment 1096104


I've used that stuff, I carry some Paracord and plastic clamps, and just close line it around a few trees.


----------



## bear claw

I ordered my alps pack frame.


----------



## ScarFoot

I ordered some new camo


----------



## Whit90

I got a gift card from work and bought a leafy suit, boot inserts, and a jet boil. Ready to hide, hike, and camp.


----------



## Professor

I bought a Kelty external frame pack off Facebook today for $10. It was a couple of miles from my house and in great shape. I am not sure what I am going to do with it just yet. I may let my daughter use it if she wants. I might take the pack off and rig it up as a Cache Hauler for packing out game.


----------



## Whit90

@Professor , how many packs do you own?


----------



## splatek

whitney90 said:


> @Professor , how many packs do you own?



All of them; he owns all of them. lol


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> All of them; he owns all of them. lol




hahaha thats what I was thinking too. Do we need to sign him up for a class to help with his pack addiction?


----------



## Professor

whitney90 said:


> @Professor , how many packs do you own?


Never enough. Besides, it was $10.


----------



## Professor

Professor said:


> Never enough. Besides, it was $10.


Also, my daughter just did not like the Mystery Ranch pack I bought her. She was not going to pack an animal out and wanted something lighter. She won't like this one either, but it was $10.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Also, my daughter just did not like the Mystery Ranch pack I bought her. She was not going to pack an animal out and wanted something lighter. She won't like this one either, but it was $10.




Lol, I am just messin with ya!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

ScarFoot said:


> I ordered some new camo


What pattern did you get? Just curious because I have 6 different full suits. I'm starting early season with old school M81 Woodlands.


----------



## ddd-shooter

I bought some more merino...lord knows I didn't really need it. 

Still shooting in the evenings out to 70


----------



## Professor

whitney90 said:


> Lol, I am just messin with ya!


I know. I have a well-developed sense of humor and have no problem laughing at myself.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> What pattern did you get? Just curious because I have 6 different full suits. I'm starting early season with old school M81 Woodlands.


They give me crap for buying packs. You sir have a serious camo fetish. I always know you will be the best-dressed hunter on the mountain.


----------



## Whit90

Tested my pack with 108lb of nephew…


----------



## jbogg

I scouted for three hours this morning. The white oak acorns are still a big question mark.  Instead of backtracking on my way out I bailed off the side of the mountain to try to save time back to my truck and had to re-learn why you should never do that. Ended up sliding over a yellow jackets nest and getting absolutely lit up with 5 - 6 stings on head and back.  Popped a few Benadryl from my pack, and am currently holding down the couch.   Still would not want to be doing anything else.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> I scouted for three hours this morning. The white oak acorns are still a big question mark.  Instead of backtracking on my way out I bailed off the side of the mountain to try to save time back to my truck and had to re-learn why you should never do that. Ended up sliding over a yellow jackets nest and getting absolutely lit up with 5 - 6 stings on head and back.  Popped a few Benadryl from my pack, and am currently holding down the couch.   Still would not want to be doing anything else.
> View attachment 1096238


yuck


----------



## splatek

Ahhh @jbogg  is tough


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Professor said:


> They give me crap for buying packs. You sir have a serious camo fetish. I always know you will be the best-dressed hunter on the mountain.


You should see my collection of packs...?


----------



## ScarFoot

WoodlandScout82 said:


> What pattern did you get? Just curious because I have 6 different full suits. I'm starting early season with old school M81 Woodlands.



I should clarify, I ordered an all weather under layer and a drab Mid layer from First Lite. For archery season I will use my leafy suit upper when I want to camo up.  I actually rarely use camo and own little to none. I have trouble wearing camo along with that blaze orange hat and vest during gun season!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

ScarFoot said:


> I should clarify, I ordered an all weather under layer and a drab Mid layer from First Lite. For archery season I will use my leafy suit upper when I want to camo up.  I actually rarely use camo and own little to none. I have trouble wearing camo along with that blaze orange hat and vest during gun season!


Yeah, the camo with the orange has never made much sense to me either. But alas, it's required, and considering a couple guys kept calling to my turkey decoys even after I hollered at them that they were decoys last season, I'll happily wear it when required.


----------



## ScarFoot

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Yeah, the camo with the orange has never made much sense to me either. But alas, it's required, and considering a couple guys kept calling to my turkey decoys even after I hollered at them that they were decoys last season, I'll happily wear it when required.
> View attachment 1096292


Yes sir, I love my orange!


----------



## ScarFoot

I did walk right in to a bear today! Less than 20yds. Don't know who was more surprised but he left at a clip.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss

Professor said:


> Also, my daughter just did not like the Mystery Ranch pack I bought her. She was not going to pack an animal out and wanted something lighter. She won't like this one either, but it was $10.



What didn't she like about the MR pack? I'm shopping for the wifey and MR and Kifaru are the front runners.


----------



## Professor

The MR packs are heavy-duty, and she really does not meed that. Her friends have packs that are half the weight and sometimes less. Now, MR does make lighter hiking backpacks, but I suspect she also wants to have the same brands her friends have. One issue with the MR packs is that the suspension systems run so big, and this was a problem. I am 6 ft and 210, and I wear a medium or small. I had to buy an extra small for my daughter, and even then I had to cut off the bottom of the adjustable yoke to get the shoulder straps down to her shoulders.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> You should see my collection of packs...?


I know you have a bunch of bags of all sizes. Do you have a large collection of full-size backpacks as well?


----------



## Joe Brandon

Well I started smelling blood in the air week before last. It is primal. What did I do today prepare? Shot some arrows and made mental plans.


----------



## Joe Brandon

And started using the 4 finger release last year. Hoping to free up a hand.


----------



## splatek

Went to 3D shoot - scored in the top ten. 
I am not super happy with my shooting, but moving targets and targets out past 40... sure is fun to think about shooting something at 40 with a stick bow. LOL


----------



## Professor

Joe Brandon said:


> And started using the 4 finger release last year. Hoping to free up a hand.


Excuse my ignorance, but how will a release free up a hand?


----------



## Joe Brandon

Professor said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but how will a release free up a hand?


Well I can keep it clipped in and therefore not have to have it attached to/ in my dominant hand the entire time. It stays attached to my D loop.


----------



## Professor

Joe Brandon said:


> Well I can keep it clipped in and therefore not have to have it attached to/ in my dominant hand the entire time. It stays attached to my D loop.


got ya. I use my fingers, so I really did not understand how that worked.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Professor said:


> I know you have a bunch of bags of all sizes. Do you have a large collection of full-size backpacks as well?


I have a bunch of "gear bags", but I have about 10 backpacks. I don't have any big hauling packs, never needed one. I try to be light and mobile.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I have a bunch of "gear bags", but I have about 10 backpacks. I don't have any big hauling packs, never needed one. I try to be light and mobile.


You must have a separate room just for bags.


----------



## chrislibby88

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Yeah, the camo with the orange has never made much sense to me either. But alas, it's required, and considering a couple guys kept calling to my turkey decoys even after I hollered at them that they were decoys last season, I'll happily wear it when required.
> View attachment 1096292



Get patterned orange. Natural gear makes one with a streaky/limb sorta pattern, orange ablaze makes one with some little digital dots on it. To a deer/pig it blends in with your camo.


----------



## trad bow

Y’all make sure it has 500” of visible orange. Mr Green Jeans can be picky at times.


----------



## chrislibby88

trad bow said:


> Y’all make sure it has 500” of visible orange. Mr Green Jeans can be picky at times.


I usually rock an orange hat and or neck gaiter with my vest.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

chrislibby88 said:


> Get patterned orange. Natural gear makes one with a streaky/limb sorta pattern, orange ablaze makes one with some little digital dots on it. To a deer/pig it blends in with your camo.


I've been wearing an Orange Ablaze since last year. Love it.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Got the crossbow dialed in. Just waiting to go scouting. Time is flying by this year!


----------



## Whit90

Vacuum sealed some game bags so that they take up less space in my pack. Added a tourniquet to my first aid kit, cause you just never know.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Walked and walked and walked some more with a lot of glassing thrown in. 

Shoot bows daily. Still waiting on a timberghost to get finished building. Custom bowyers sure take their sweet time.


----------



## splatek

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Walked and walked and walked some more with a lot of glassing thrown in.
> 
> Shoot bows daily. Still waiting on a timberghost to get finished building. Custom bowyers sure take their sweet time.



Buy you a cheap bow. Made in sweat shop; shoots just fine... LOL


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Yours just delaminated


----------



## Ridge runner 82

Maybe someone will get a fuzzy or two here this year.
Jumped a good one seeing if his crop was ready .
They will hit it hard when it is.


----------



## Mattval

I did some E-Scouting.  Best I can do right now.  Depending on ya'lls advice for my first bear season!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Haha yes I do a lot of "E-scouting" too.  Its just not the same as boots on the ground though.   My trekking poles came in today so I hope they help the knees and back a little.  I guess its ok to look like a dork when you have a rifle and pistol on your pack also.


----------



## jbogg

I typically just use one treking pole while scouting or hunting.  I haven’t figured out a way to strap my crossbow to my JX 3 saddle and still have it accessible.  One pole is still way better than none. It allows me to brace myself while going down a steep incline while at the same time making it much easier to go up a steep hill if there is nothing to grab onto.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 35 Whelen

Watched two bears today, each at different times, one in the front yard, one in the back yard.


----------



## BigBeaver

I ran and shot my bow before work.


----------



## splatek

Went looking for acorns and found just about everything but freaking acorns!
I found a very fresh, active yellow jackets nest, but I did not molest it like @jbogg so I didn't need to take my benadryl. 
I bumped a small deer.
I saw a hawk smashing some prey. 
I bumped one bear over a ridge early in the hike, but when I tried to get close to slip on him, he put the slip on me. 

Later in the day, I found two more bears on a different ridge. One was bigger than the other, but I do not think it was a cub, just a smaller bear. The bear in the video has a brown muzzle; I watched him meal around and even look right at me and thought I was videoing all that, but I wasn't. So I tried again and got this broadside video of him. There is another bear tucked in behind that dark tree to the right. Once the far bear started to move on, so did I. Wouldn't you guess that as I took a step the wind stopped dead and a twig snapped under my boot. That other bear was spooked by that. The second one wasn't big, but big enough, I think. 






On the way out, I almost stepped on a pair of rattlesnakes. One was rattling like crazy, the other just as quiet as could be. The non-rattling one looked like it could use a molt... the other one had really cool coloration. Where your snake boots or gators guys!


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Went looking for acorns and found just about everything but freaking acorns!
> I found a very fresh, active yellow jackets nest, but I did not molest it like @jbogg so I didn't need to take my benadryl.
> I bumped a small deer.
> I saw a hawk smashing some prey.
> I bumped one bear over a ridge early in the hike, but when I tried to get close to slip on him, he put the slip on me.
> 
> Later in the day, I found two more bears on a different ridge. One was bigger than the other, but I do not think it was a cub, just a smaller bear. The bear in the video has a brown muzzle; I watched him meal around and even look right at me and thought I was videoing all that, but I wasn't. So I tried again and got this broadside video of him. There is another bear tucked in behind that dark tree to the right. Once the far bear started to move on, so did I. Wouldn't you guess that as I took a step the wind stopped dead and a twig snapped under my boot. That other bear was spooked by that. The second one wasn't big, but big enough, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way out, I almost stepped on a pair of rattlesnakes. One was rattling like crazy, the other just as quiet as could be. The non-rattling one looked like it could use a molt... the other one had really cool coloration. Where your snake boots or gators guys!


You don’t think it‘s last years cub on the verge of being kicked out this fall? 
Way too close for comfort on those rattlers, glad they alerted you


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Thanks for sharing splatek.  Yellow jackets and rattlesnakes make me feel like just watching videos of you scouting from my own safe rocking chair.


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> You don’t think it‘s last years cub on the verge of being kicked out this fall?
> Way too close for comfort on those rattlers, glad they alerted you



I guess it could be honestly I didn’t get a great look but certainly possible. 

@KentuckyHeadhunter  that wouldn’t be fun. ?


----------



## trad bow

The bear doesn’t bother me. The rattlesnakes usually let you know they are there. Them **** Yellowjackets will make my old body scat with the best of y’all!!


----------



## Whit90

@splatek thats a good day! Say on em and watch your feet…. Almost bought some gators last week, but didn’t. Think I’ll go ahead and look into that again.


----------



## ScarFoot

I've been around tons of venomous snakes, They don't bother me, those **** hornets and yellow jackets will sting you for fun. I've always said they are the biggest hazard in the woods.


----------



## jbogg

ScarFoot said:


> I've been around tons of venomous snakes, They don't bother me, those **** hornets and yellow jackets will sting you for fun. I've always said they are the biggest hazard in the woods.


I got stung six or seven times last Saturday coming off the side of the mountain. It was so steep I was having to use my treking poll to keep from sliding. There was just no way to get away from them quickly without taking a ride on my rear down the side of the hill.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> The bear doesn’t bother me. The rattlesnakes usually let you know they are there. Them **** Yellowjackets will make my old body scat with the best of y’all!!


yeah, my son was navigating some tall grass trying to get close to a deep hole in a creek on Sunday. I was standing on the hill above him and noticed with little time to spare that there was a BIG hornet nest 3 steps in front of him. He would have hit it with his crotch. He backed out slowly and we surrendered that deep hole.


----------



## ddd-shooter

I've been complaining about our wmas... Lol

About to pull the trigger on a kifaru.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Did a little camo testing this morning. Mossy Oak/Tru Timber HTC vs M81 Woodlands. I know most people say that camo doesn't really matter, but I haven't seen any of you out there in jeans and a flannel shirt like the old timers ?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Make those photos black and white and you’ll be closer to what deer see. 
I can’t help it all the well thought out technical hunting apparel is camo, lol. I mix and match a lot and buy a lot of solids when I can


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

I wear camo for bears since they see in a full color spectrum. For deer I just dont wear blue. Everything else is fine.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Did a little camo testing this morning. Mossy Oak/Tru Timber HTC vs M81 Woodlands. I know most people say that camo doesn't really matter, but I haven't seen any of you out there in jeans and a flannel shirt like the old timers ?
> View attachment 1097734View attachment 1097735


The mossy oak wins but it does look like there is more light on you with the woodlands.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Got some first lite merino in today. Didn’t really need it, but it’s super nice as always. 
Been tweaking bows a little the past few days, still exercising regularly.

I will say I am totally unimpressed with this years‘ white oak crop thus far. Some have, most I’ve seen don’t. I still have a lot to look at, and I haven’t been waaaay back, but I don’t imagine it any different. we’ll see. 
Which is good news for killin.


----------



## Mattval

Wait!  Bear can see color?


----------



## Mattval

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I wear camo for bears since they see in a full color spectrum. For deer I just dont wear blue. Everything else is fine.


Bear see color?  I was going in blue jeans and flannels!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

All the colors you can see


----------



## splatek

Many predators see color. And our knowledge of animal color vision is not all that great. 

I just picked up a few flannels. One for the early season, one for the later season. i don’t west blue jeans bc they’re warm and absorb moisture. I use $19 wrangler outdoor pants. So basically tan jeans. I need a sugar momma to get me some more expensive gear, but until then I’m claiming I can’t kill anything because of my gear. Legit excuse, right?


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Many predators see color. And our knowledge of animal color vision is not all that great.
> 
> I just picked up a few flannels. One for the early season, one for the later season. i don’t west blue jeans bc they’re warm and absorb moisture. I use $19 wrangler outdoor pants. So basically tan jeans. I need a sugar momma to get me some more expensive gear, but until then I’m claiming I can’t kill anything because of my gear. Legit excuse, right?


I heard Snyder say the other day. Gear doesn't kill the animal, you do. But you'll be more comfortable killing with quality gear.

The most important thing is time in the woods and effort. I grew up in the woods with the cheapest crap and hand me downs. Wouldn't trade those days for all the high priced stuff you can buy nowadays.


----------



## ScarFoot

ddd-shooter said:


> Got some first lite merino in today. Didn’t really need it, but it’s super nice as always.
> Been tweaking bows a little the past few days, still exercising regularly.
> 
> I will say I am totally unimpressed with this years‘ white oak crop thus far. Some have, most I’ve seen don’t. I still have a lot to look at, and I haven’t been waaaay back, but I don’t imagine it any different. we’ll see.
> Which is good news for killin.
> 
> 
> splatek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many predators see color. And our knowledge of animal color vision is not all that great.
> 
> I just picked up a few flannels. One for the early season, one for the later season. i don’t west blue jeans bc they’re warm and absorb moisture. I use $19 wrangler outdoor pants. So basically tan jeans. I need a sugar momma to get me some more expensive gear, but until then I’m claiming I can’t kill anything because of my gear. Legit excuse, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably never have success like I did when I was 15 yrs younger, had no money, and all the time in the world, even smoked cigarettes while I was hunting, all I ever wore was blue jeans and Carhartt, it's nice having new fangled gear and comfortable camouflage, but you can't beat youth and determination.
Click to expand...


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Hiked with an almost full pack (about 40lbs) to test out the pack and other stuff while scouting.  Hiked about 4 miles to the top of a mountain in the CNF.  I've been to this spot many times turkey hunting.  Best piece of equipment I had was definitely the ol thermacell.  The trekking poles became giant windshield wipers for spiderwebs.  I must have walked through 500 spider webs.  Yellowjackets were everywhere.  Found a little bear sign in one area but mostly found a TON of hog sign.  I've never seen or heard of hogs up there but I know hog sign when I see it. They've torn it up.  It was at a very distinct elevation close to the top where they were seriously rooting up the ground.  Fired up the jetboil and had a mountain house meal and headed back. The MR was a great pack the whole way.  The skeeters were chipping the paint off my thermacell and I picked about a dozen gnats out of my eyeballs and ear holes.  It was worth every second to be out there though.


----------



## Whit90

I did the same as @KentuckyHeadhunter  today. Walked 7 miles total in 2 different areas. Found 2 piles of old scat, one clawed up pine, and about 8 dug up yellow jacket nests. All of this sign was scattered around and none of it was really concentrated in a particular area. The hole size of the dug up nests seemed to be smaller than the size of what I would have thought a bear would make. They were probably only 4”- 6” in diameter. Does that sound like a bear, or a different critter? Lots of green Chestnut oaks on the ground. Squirrel where cutting hickory nuts. Didn’t see many white oaks producing. Some reds were.


----------



## Raylander

I went on walkabout yesterday. Had a greeter at the bottom of the MTN when I turned of blacktop.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

He'd be in my freezer right now.


----------



## Raylander

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> He'd be in my freezer right now.



We have a healthy respect for one another and I like to think it’s also a mutual agreement. Leave me be and I’ll leave you be..


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss

splatek said:


> Many predators see color. And our knowledge of animal color vision is not all that great.
> 
> I just picked up a few flannels. One for the early season, one for the later season. i don’t west blue jeans bc they’re warm and absorb moisture. I use $19 wrangler outdoor pants. So basically tan jeans. I need a sugar momma to get me some more expensive gear, but until then I’m claiming I can’t kill anything because of my gear. Legit excuse, right?


Those $19 wranglers are what I've been wearing for 2 seasons now. They held up well to daily use doing lawn care too. When it gets cold I switch to my goodwill wool pants.


----------



## Ridge runner 82

Seen buckmans collared bear today


----------



## Whit90

Jumping back to my latest post. Yesterday was the first time I had ever seen a dug up yellow jeckets nest. We ended up seeing a bunch of them. The holes were about 4-6” in diameter. Would a bear make that small of a hole? I figured it would be a larger hole if dug up by a bear. I assume other critters will dig up a nest as well.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

whitney90 said:


> Jumping back to my latest post. Yesterday was the first time I had ever seen a dug up yellow jeckets nest. We ended up seeing a bunch of them. The holes were about 4-6” in diameter. Would a bear make that small of a hole? I figured it would be a larger hole if dug up by a bear. I assume other critters will dig up a nest as well.




Do you have armadillos where you live?


----------



## Whit90

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Do you have armadillos where you live?




This was in North GA. I do not live in the area, but I do not think armadillos are up that way.


----------



## Etoncathunter

whitney90 said:


> This was in North GA. I do not live in the area, but I do not think armadillos are up that way.


They're moving this way. In the last year I've seen 2 roadkill ones 1 in south murray and 1 in whitfield near johns mtn.


----------



## Ridge runner 82

whitney90 said:


> This was in North GA. I do not live in the area, but I do not think armadillos are up that way.


Bears usually make a bigger hole than that 
And yes armadillos are here not sure if they will dig up a bees nest though


----------



## ddd-shooter

Could very well be bears. They don't waste a lot of energy digging a big hole if it's not necessary. I'm sure most of them you saw were from bears. 

We do have armadillo now... Boo


----------



## Whit90

Thanks guys. 

Would these nests be worth targeting in hopes of having a bear coming back to them?


----------



## jbogg

whitney90 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Would these nests be worth targeting in hopes of having a bear coming back to them?


Those nests are pretty much one and done. Then they move onto the next one. Usually by mid September they will forget all about yellow jackets just as soon as those acorns become edible.


----------



## Professor

whitney90 said:


> Jumping back to my latest post. Yesterday was the first time I had ever seen a dug up yellow jeckets nest. We ended up seeing a bunch of them. The holes were about 4-6” in diameter. Would a bear make that small of a hole? I figured it would be a larger hole if dug up by a bear. I assume other critters will dig up a nest as well.


At the October Cohutta hunt, I saw two bear dug holes. I was coming onto West Cowpens from a trail on the west side of the rd and heard the bear on the opposite side. I could not really do anything but listen. Eventually, he winded me and took off. I investigated his activity and found some angry yellow jackets. The holes were only about 3 or 4 feet apart and they were 4-6 inches in diameter. the bear had pulled the nest balls out. It looked like someone pulled a ball up out of the ground without disturbing the earth around it.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> At the October Cohutta hunt, I saw two bear dug holes. I was coming don't West Cowpens from a trail on the west side of the rd and heard the bear on the opposite side. I could not really do anything but listen. Eventually, he winded me and took off. I investigated his activity and found some angry yellow jackets. The holes were only about 3 or 4 feet apart and they were 4-6 inches in diameter. the bear had pulled the nest balls out. It looked like someone pulled a ball up out of the ground without disturbing the earth around it.




That is exactly what we saw. pretty impressive that they can dig so meticulously.


----------



## Professor

whitney90 said:


> That is exactly what we saw. pretty impressive that they can dig so meticulously.


Pretty much the bear pulled the nests out of the ground. So, those nests are gone and there is no reason to return. Like jbogg said "one and done." Besides, there are yellow jackets everywhere.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Pretty much the bear pulled the nests out of the ground. So, those nests are gone and there is no reason to return. Like jbogg said "one and done." Besides, there are yellow jackets everywhere.



The yellow jackets were rebuilding the ones we found. Wihich got me wondering if the bear would maybe keep them in mind and come back for any new larvae. But good deal, I’ll keep searching!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Skunks and raccoons are big fans of nests as well but in the mtns it’s safe to assume bears are the culprit.


----------



## Jason F

Did a short hike early in the morning with my weighted pack... increasing mileage every week until the season starts.

I also took a friend to lunch yesterday to pepper him with questions as I'm still such a rookie and I feel like I have 3 more questions for every answer I get right now.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Reinjured an old deadlifting injury doing some ego stuff. Guess Ill stink like blue emu while stalking pigs.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Reinjured an old deadlifting injury doing some ego stuff. Guess Ill stink like blue emu while stalking pigs.


we


That stinks.  I have the sciatica that only haunts me before any hunting season.  I'm still feeling the hike I took on Sunday with a full pack.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> we
> 
> 
> That stinks.  I have the sciatica that only haunts me before any hunting season.  I'm still feeling the hike I took on Sunday with a full pack.



Always at the worst times right?


----------



## splatek

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Reinjured an old deadlifting injury doing some ego stuff. Guess Ill stink like blue emu while stalking pigs.



Never met you in person but sorta felt like you would’ve stunk anyhow. lol


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Bear in a beer cooler


----------



## jbogg

It’s gettin close! I’m feeling better about the Whites.  If I’m not on one by Monday after the opener I will start looking for Heath’s truck. ?


----------



## EyesUp83

Put 55 lb in the new pack and went around the block a couple times. Hip muscles weren't too happy with the exercise but they figured it out about 1/2 way. I like the new pack so far WAAAAYY better than the thing I used last year. Gonna take a little tweaking to get the fit just right but I'm already pretty happy with it.
Hopefully get to go run or bike this evening and open the lungs up for the first time in a few weeks back.


----------



## twoheartedale

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Reinjured an old deadlifting injury doing some ego stuff. Guess Ill stink like blue emu while stalking pigs.



A little early to start with excuses, right?


----------



## ddd-shooter

EyesUp83 said:


> Put 55 lb in the new pack and went around the block a couple times. Hip muscles weren't too happy with the exercise but they figured it out about 1/2 way. I like the new pack so far WAAAAYY better than the thing I used last year. Gonna take a little tweaking to get the fit just right but I'm already pretty happy with it.
> Hopefully get to go run or bike this evening and open the lungs up for the first time in a few weeks back.


What pack did you get?


----------



## EyesUp83

ddd-shooter said:


> What pack did you get?


I bought a (new to me) Sitka Mountain Hauler 6000. The thing is huge and luxurious compared to what  I used last year, LOL. 
   I need to get some real mileage in with it with medium weight.


----------



## splatek

Lost another camera


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

splatek said:


> Lost another camera
> View attachment 1098964





Well you've got a good spot at least!!


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Lost another camera



Tripod finally catch on to you?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

We need another pack and gear thread.  I feel like a lot of guys aren't prepared as much as they think they are.  Aside from the physical and mental challenges.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> We need another pack and gear thread.  I feel like a lot of guys aren't prepared as much as they think they are.  Aside from the physical and mental challenges.


Most of us knuckleheads like learning the hard way.


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> We need another pack and gear thread.  I feel like a lot of guys aren't prepared as much as they think they are.  Aside from the physical and mental challenges.


Good thread topic. Start it…


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> We need another pack and gear thread.  I feel like a lot of guys aren't prepared as much as they think they are.  Aside from the physical and mental challenges.


I know precisely how ill prepared I am.


----------



## splatek

whitney90 said:


> Tripod finally catch on to you?



Haha. Maybe.


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> We need another pack and gear thread.  I feel like a lot of guys aren't prepared as much as they think they are.  Aside from the physical and mental challenges.


Perhaps we need a workout/weight loss thread to discuss training. Some of the guys live in the woods it seems and they get their workout walking in the mountains. A lot of the younger men can make a reasonably quick adjustment when the season starts and they hit the ridges, but the older flatlanders need some prep.


----------



## Timberjack86

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> We need another pack and gear thread.  I feel like a lot of guys aren't prepared as much as they think they are.  Aside from the physical and mental challenges.


I'm very physically ill prepared!  Two weeks ago before I came down with the covid I was on my way to being in really good shape for the opener. Well that went all to crap. Gotta start at the very bottom now and work my way back to where I was.


----------



## splatek

Not being a D-bag here, but I used to own a gym and currently train an NFL-er and two Navy SEALs. I am happy to help. I think the main thing here is not overdoing it by working out with a weighted pack at 90 pounds for 7 days a week etc. You have to periodize your training. 
That being said, with a sick one year old and other obligations - like a job, my fitness has taken a toll as well.


----------



## chrislibby88

Timberjack86 said:


> I'm very physically ill prepared!  Two weeks ago before I came down with the covid I was on my way to being in really good shape for the opener. Well that went all to crap. Gotta start at the very bottom now and work my way back to where I was.


My wife and I are recovering from Covid now. I just got her a peloton bike for her birthday last week and planned on hitting it every morning until the mountains. I got on it one morning last week, right when my symptoms were starting, I didn’t realize I was getting sick at the time but I only made 15 minutes before I was annihilated so I knew something was off then we were both sick the following days. Hoping I can start back next week and get some lungs back.

As for training, I think any kind of cardio is essential. I train Jui Jitsu several times a week (when not sick), and while this isn’t pure cardio, you spend a lot of time carrying someone’s weight on your chest and torso, breathing and thinking under physical and mental stress, and actively try to reposition and attack a resisting opponent. It’s good all around body and mind training.
I think mental toughness can carry you farther than almost anything else, cardio training would be a close number two, then lower and core strength last.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Fitness is my number one thing I've been doing to get ready for season.  After decades of doing everything wrong I realized last year I was absolutely not in shape to chase these mountain bear.  I also was in no shape to lead my troop of scouts around.  At 457# I was barely in shape to walk to the mailbox.  I started working on it in March and so far I'm down 50+, walking about 12mi a week,  and hiking a couple miles  once or twice a week on Fort mountain.  I know I won't be fully prepared for this season,  but my goal is to be fully ready by next year.


----------



## chrislibby88

Etoncathunter said:


> Fitness is my number one thing I've been doing to get ready for season.  After decades of doing everything wrong I realized last year I was absolutely not in shape to chase these mountain bear.  I also was in no shape to lead my troop of scouts around.  At 457# I was barely in shape to walk to the mailbox.  I started working on it in March and so far I'm down 50+, walking about 12mi a week,  and hiking a couple miles  once or twice a week on Fort mountain.  I know I won't be fully prepared for this season,  but my goal is to be fully ready by next year.


Keep it up man, if this doesn’t inspire someone to get into better shape I don’t know what will!


----------



## Etoncathunter

chrislibby88 said:


> Keep it up man, if this doesn’t inspire someone to get into better shape I don’t know what will!


I'm hoping it helps my son too. I'm seeing the same issues/ mistakes in him that I made at that age. My memory is a little fuzzy (its been 30 years) but if I remember right he's heavier/ worse off than I was at that age. It'll be easier for him to make the necessary changes now at almost 13, than waiting to 41+ like I did.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

ddd-shooter said:


> Good thread topic. Start it…




Thinking of doing a pack dump video.  But I ain't no Ryan Lampers or Brian Call.  Those guys are beasts when it comes to backpack hunting.  I'm gonna be the Andy Griffith version.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Updated my Big Game Harvest Record.


----------



## Para Bellum

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Thinking of doing a pack dump video.  But I ain't no Ryan Lampers or Brian Call.  Those guys are beasts when it comes to backpack hunting.  I'm gonna be the Andy Griffith version.



If my Dad did a pack dump video, it would crack y’all up.  Honeybuns, Paydays, Nabs, Cokes….


----------



## Whit90

Saw an armadillo in Rabun county this morning.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

whitney90 said:


> Saw an armadillo in Rabun county this morning.




They're definitely moving north.  Another theory is they get scooped up on pine straw trucks from south/middle GA and get accidentally transported. Although this theory sounds made up since I've seen how they collect the straw.  I have seen them in Cherokee and Forsyth counties for several years now.


----------



## Timberjack86

Saw a small bear squirrel hunting on cohutta this morning. Had just shot a squirrel and was walking on down the trail when I saw something move in the bushes about 30 yards away. Instinct said hog and I drew a bead. Out stepped about a 100 pound yogi. He instantly hit my scent and remembered that he had somewhere else to be lol There fast! I'm surprised a 12 gauge blast didn't scare him.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Shot the mountain grace bow shoot today. Always a good time in hayesville.


----------



## Professor

Timberjack86 said:


> I'm very physically ill prepared!  Two weeks ago before I came down with the covid I was on my way to being in really good shape for the opener. Well that went all to crap. Gotta start at the very bottom now and work my way back to where I was.


I was deep into a CrossFit workout program that promised to transform me, not just get me ready for the mountains. I was following through with it too. Then I hurt my lower back. I am looking at another year of rehab before I can return to any weights. My back was ready for the stationary bike last week, and of course my daughters friends unvaccinated mother needed a ride and now I am infected. Hopefully I can get back to it.


----------



## Raylander

Professor said:


> my daughters friends unvaccinated mother needed a ride and now I am infected.



Infected with what?.??…

sound like y’all got risky..


----------



## EyesUp83

chrislibby88 said:


> My wife and I are recovering from Covid now. I just got her a peloton bike for her birthday last week and planned on hitting it every morning until the mountains. I got on it one morning last week, right when my symptoms were starting, I didn’t realize I was getting sick at the time but I only made 15 minutes before I was annihilated so I knew something was off then we were both sick the following days. Hoping I can start back next week and get some lungs back.
> 
> As for training, I think any kind of cardio is essential. I train Jui Jitsu several times a week (when not sick), and while this isn’t pure cardio, you spend a lot of time carrying someone’s weight on your chest and torso, breathing and thinking under physical and mental stress, and actively try to reposition and attack a resisting opponent. It’s good all around body and mind training.
> I think mental toughness can carry you farther than almost anything else, cardio training would be a close number two, then lower and core strength last.



Man the mental game is the real truth! Unfortunately I don't know any way to train that part of the game except real world stress. Stress from havinf to find a way to maintain focus in the midst of chaos, or the stress of your body wanting to quit cus your working it so hard... Jits is both of those actually, LOL. 
  My family just came out of Covid jail this weekend. My lungs are feeling fine but my body hasn't been challenged in 2 weeks so I know the next 2 weeks are gonna hurt, LOL.


----------



## EyesUp83

Professor said:


> I was deep into a CrossFit workout program that promised to transform me, not just get me ready for the mountains. I was following through with it too. Then I hurt my lower back. I am looking at another year of rehab before I can return to any weights. My back was ready for the stationary bike last week, and of course my daughters friends unvaccinated mother needed a ride and now I am infected. Hopefully I can get back to it.


I loved Crossfit the few years that I did it... still would if I had a gym anywhere close by. Rehab that back and get back in there... work hard on your flexibility, form, and core strength and you'll be in whatever shape you want to be.


----------



## splatek

EyesUp83 said:


> I loved Crossfit the few years that I did it... still would if I had a gym anywhere close by. Rehab that back and get back in there... work hard on your flexibility, form, and core strength and you'll be in whatever shape you want to be.



@EyesUp83 and @Professor my gym was technically a CrossFit gym. As much as I am a fan of the models developed by Greg Glassman, I would say most CrossFit gyms are no good for the average person. Usually they have really low level trained trainers and drive people to hurt themselves. I love it, but it's not for everyone. And if you cannot find a CrossFit gym around you, that is surprising. Georgia used to have the most CF gyms next to California, but maybe the economy has hit them hard. I no longer have my gym, I gave it to a buddy that uses it to make his living. I never charged anyhow. I was banking on karma and what not, still waiting for mrs karma to come back to me... 

Get that back healed up. Think about therapy; maybe dry needling if it's muscular not skeletal. Some people even have luck with acupuncture. All this talk about training makes me realize how out of shape I am, but my excuse is having a 1 year old. LOL


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> I was deep into a CrossFit workout program that promised to transform me, not just get me ready for the mountains. I was following through with it too. Then I hurt my lower back. I am looking at another year of rehab before I can return to any weights. My back was ready for the stationary bike last week, and of course my daughters friends unvaccinated mother needed a ride and now I am infected. Hopefully I can get back to it.


Never ride an unvaccinated mother close to bear season.


----------



## Joe Brandon

@Professor I just got covid 3 weeks ago. I was in the first tier of vaxed folks. I was mildly ill for like a day a half. Now my yard looks like a million bucks because I got well so fast. I hope you get well soon as well. If you are vaxed I can guarantee you will recover quickly based on all that Ive seen.


----------



## Whit90

Walked 4 miles round trip this morning. Found great sign. The best sign I saw was what I think to be a legal bear! It popped up onto a logging road about 25yards from me. He didn’t sick around after he saw. I was 2 miles in when I saw it. Wouldn’t mind finding one a little closer.


----------



## chrislibby88

Joe Brandon said:


> @Professor I just got covid 3 weeks ago. I was in the first tier of vaxed folks. I was mildly ill for like a day a half. Now my yard looks like a million bucks because I got well so fast. I hope you get well soon as well. If you are vaxed I can guarantee you will recover quickly based on all that Ive seen.


I’m unvaxxed and we just got over it. My wife had pretty bad flu-like stuff for about 5 days, shortness of breath, heart arrhythmias, she still isn’t back 100%. Wasn’t bad for me. Never ran a fever, just a few days shortness of breath and a week of cough and bad sinus congestion. I’m 10 days from onset of symptoms and pretty much recovered now but I still feel weaker than before. Went pig hunting last night and was mostly fine. Got pretty winded bulldozing my way out through a flooded head high clearcut though. I’m gonna start working the stationary bike this week and see how it hits me.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> @EyesUp83 and @Professor my gym was technically a CrossFit gym. As much as I am a fan of the models developed by Greg Glassman, I would say most CrossFit gyms are no good for the average person. Usually they have really low level trained trainers and drive people to hurt themselves. I love it, but it's not for everyone. And if you cannot find a CrossFit gym around you, that is surprising. Georgia used to have the most CF gyms next to California, but maybe the economy has hit them hard. I no longer have my gym, I gave it to a buddy that uses it to make his living. I never charged anyhow. I was banking on karma and what not, still waiting for mrs karma to come back to me...
> 
> Get that back healed up. Think about therapy; maybe dry needling if it's muscular not skeletal. Some people even have luck with acupuncture. All this talk about training makes me realize how out of shape I am, but my excuse is having a 1 year old. LOL



My brother owned a CrossFit gym, I have my L1 and coached a few years ago. I agreed with you, most gyms just have a bunch of cheerleaders and not actually coaches. I was in the best shape of my life when I was doing CrossFit, but it can be rough on you if you do not listen to your body. I don’t do it anymore, but wish I could. I enjoy running and body weight workouts now.


----------



## Ridge runner 82

Walked several miles today looking for pigs
All I saw was fuzzys


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> I’m unvaxxed and we just got over it. My wife had pretty bad flu-like stuff for about 5 days, shortness of breath, heart arrhythmias, she still isn’t back 100%. Wasn’t bad for me. Never ran a fever, just a few days shortness of breath and a week of cough and bad sinus congestion. I’m 10 days from onset of symptoms and pretty much recovered now but I still feel weaker than before. Went pig hunting last night and was mostly fine. Got pretty winded bulldozing my way out through a flooded head high clearcut though. I’m gonna start working the stationary bike this week and see how it hits me.


I have been running a fever for 12 days. Headache, dizziness, fatigue, body ache, my eyes hurt, and I am nauseous. I can not really do anything till I get past the fever.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> I have been running a fever for 12 days. Headache, dizziness, fatigue, body ache, my eyes hurt, and I am nauseous. I can not really do anything till I get past the fever.


Dang man! That’s rough! Please keep an eye on your lungs and breathing man


----------



## splatek

Professor said:


> I have been running a fever for 12 days. Headache, dizziness, fatigue, body ache, my eyes hurt, and I am nauseous. I can not really do anything till I get past the fever.



Dang Professor, keep us posted and take care of yourself. Hoping for you to be back on your feet ASAP. There are mountain bucks that are just waiting for you to knock them down!


----------



## twoheartedale

Ridge runner 82 said:


> Walked several miles today looking for pigs
> All I saw was fuzzys



Be happy to let you know where I saw them Saturday, if you let me know where the bears are?


----------



## twoheartedale

Big boy, he had a few sows with him.  He actually ended up charging me and stopped 15 yards short of me.


----------



## Ridge runner 82

twoheartedale said:


> Big boy, he had a few sows with him.  He actually ended up charging me and stopped 15 yards short of me.



We might have to do a trade 
I've seen 7 bears and zero pigs in the last week


----------



## EyesUp83

whitney90 said:


> Question: any of you that are unvax and that have had covid, have asthma as well?
> 
> I have yet to catch covid and I have not gotten the vax, but I have mild asthma... I am curious to hear first hand if its really as bad as they say if you catch covid and have asthma.


My family had it 2 weeks ago and we are unvaxx for Covid. Kids had it 3 days and 1 day, I had flu-like symtoms for 3-4 days and still have a dry cough thats fading. Wife had it similar to me. Non of us have ever suffered from asthma and are back to running and lifting now.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Dang man! That’s rough! Please keep an eye on your lungs and breathing man


Thanks, I monitor it closely. I have both shots, and I am sure that is why I have a constant but low-grade fever. My daughter has it for the second time. It sucks, but flu like symptoms are a lot better than death like symptoms. Right now is a bad time to need hospital care. Georgia has 142 hospitals. 54 are diverting patients and another 46 are reporting their condition is Severe. It is going to a lot worse too because our peek is still a month away.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I got all my gear squared away and I'm getting ready to go do some scouting this weekend. I can't imagine hauling over 50 pounds around up there. I'm probably around 20 with my crossbow included. I'm gonna weigh it this week and find out for sure. I also finished my full suit of TreBark Bigwoods.


----------



## The Original Rooster

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I got all my gear squared away and I'm getting ready to go do some scouting this weekend. I can't imagine hauling over 50 pounds around up there. I'm probably around 20 with my crossbow included. I'm gonna weigh it this week and find out for sure. I also finished my full suit of TreBark Bigwoods. View attachment 1099768View attachment 1099761


That looks like some nice camo that blends well.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

RoosterTodd said:


> That looks like some nice camo that blends well.


It took over 3 years to find these 4 pieces. It's been discontinued since the early 2000s


----------



## ddd-shooter

Got the new kifaru in... Looks like it'll haul treestands and misc gear just fine. We'll see how it goes the rest of the season


----------



## Timberjack86

WoodlandScout82 said:


> It took over 3 years to find these 4 pieces. It's been discontinued since the early 2000s


Love your old school camo, I just recently acquired some advantage classic camo!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Timberjack86 said:


> Love your old school camo, I just recently acquired some advantage classic camo!


I put together an old set of Advantage Timber a couple years ago. It wasn't easy either. I still had my backpack from probably 2000.


----------



## splatek

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I got all my gear squared away and I'm getting ready to go do some scouting this weekend. I can't imagine hauling over 50 pounds around up there. I'm probably around 20 with my crossbow included. I'm gonna weigh it this week and find out for sure. I also finished my full suit of TreBark Bigwoods. View attachment 1099768View attachment 1099761



Looks like you really have your stuff together. Good job. I haven't gotten anything ready. I don't really wear all that much in the way of camo, maybe a wool shirt. I was gifted a first lite merino long sleeve shirt that I like, but other than that it's pretty cheap, or hand me down stuff from my buddies that are upgrading. I think I do have the same water bottle as you and in camo too. 

That camo pattern is cool.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

splatek said:


> Looks like you really have your stuff together. Good job. I haven't gotten anything ready. I don't really wear all that much in the way of camo, maybe a wool shirt. I was gifted a first lite merino long sleeve shirt that I like, but other than that it's pretty cheap, or hand me down stuff from my buddies that are upgrading. I think I do have the same water bottle as you and in camo too.
> 
> That camo pattern is cool.


 The ad I saw for the camo 20 years ago.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Thanks, I monitor it closely. I have both shots, and I am sure that is why I have a constant but low-grade fever. My daughter has it for the second time. It sucks, but flu like symptoms are a lot better than death like symptoms. Right now is a bad time to need hospital care. Georgia has 142 hospitals. 54 are diverting patients and another 46 are reporting their condition is Severe. It is going to a lot worse too because our peek is still a month away.


I would be ****ed if I got the vaccine and still got that sick lol. Can you ask for a refund? Them vaxxes come with a warranty?


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> I would be ****ed if I got the vaccine and still got that sick lol. Can you ask for a refund? Them vaxxes come with a warranty?


Oh I am pleased. I hear some people have much worse experiences.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Oh I am pleased. I hear some people have much worse experiences.


I’m just messing man. Glad it ain’t worse for you. It’s honestly pretty scary how randomly of effects people. My wife and I are in decent shape, eat pretty clean, and we were fine, my coworker does CrossFit, same age as me and is in very good shape, and was hit way harder, coughing up blood and stuff.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Started rucking. Weighted pack for a mile this evening.
I’ll still run, but pack really helps prep


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Filled up the water bladder and added baking soda.  Supposed to get rid of the awful plastic taste.  I'm running a few new pieces of gear this year and a hydration system is one of them.  Also trekking poles that I've put a dozen or so miles on and now I totally get it.  Has helped my legs and back on steep ridges and great for spider webs.  They can also be used as a bipod if you grip them properly.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Shot the mountain fellowship camp shoot in suches Saturday. Was a great time. Ended with over 3 1/2 miles up and down hills and 40 flights of stairs of elevation pulling arrows.
Back to arrows and packs tonight


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

It was good to see you there!  I walked the same course with the same ups and downs and only got one yellow jacket sting for my troubles.


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It was good to see you there!  I walked the same course with the same ups and downs and only got one yellow jacket sting for my troubles.


Agree! Love a good stroll through the mountains with good folks!
Highly recommend the shoot for any interested in driving up


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> Agree! Love a good stroll through the mountains with good folks!
> Highly recommend the shoot for any interested in driving up



Where do you find information about the shoot? I assume it's an archery shoot of some sort?


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Where do you find information about the shoot? I assume it's an archery shoot of some sort?



Keep an eye on the competition/tournament archery forum here on Gon. I think they have social media as well.

Yes, it's a 3d archery shoot. They styled it similar to western style (tac) archery shoots which was new to me, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/this-saturday-1st-annual-mtn-fellowship-camp-3d-shoot.1000309/


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

ddd-shooter said:


> Yes, it's a 3d archery shoot. They styled it similar to western style (tac) archery shoots which was new to me, but I thoroughly enjoyed it.



The format was great.  25 targets, all Rineharts and mostly small targets at some eye opening ranges.  I only missed one, a strutting turkey that I glanced off his back.  With small targets, long distances, and lots of uphill/downhill shooting, it was very challenging.  My family thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I say next year, there ought to be a GON bear hunters forum contingent at the shoot.

And there were prizes to win if you can control your nerves and shoot in the wind!


----------



## splatek

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The format was great.  25 targets, all Rineharts and mostly small targets at some eye opening ranges.  I only missed one, a strutting turkey that I glanced off his back.  With small targets, long distances, and lots of uphill/downhill shooting, it was very challenging.  My family thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I say next year, there ought to be a GON bear hunters forum contingent at the shoot.
> 
> And there were prizes to win if you can control your nerves and shoot in the wind!





ddd-shooter said:


> Keep an eye on the competition/tournament archery forum here on Gon. I think they have social media as well.
> 
> Yes, it's a 3d archery shoot. They styled it similar to western style (tac) archery shoots which was new to me, but I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/this-saturday-1st-annual-mtn-fellowship-camp-3d-shoot.1000309/



...sounds like a great shoot with some good angles... 
When you say "long distances" can you elaborate? I am a traditional bowhunter, so I don't take many shots past... well really freaking close. I am not opposed to trying a few shots at distances beyond hunting to test my skills and the bows capability, but just wondering if it's "Friendly" to trad bowhunters as well as compound and crossbow guys?

Also, it would be cool to have a cohort of GON bear hunter forum participation if for no other reason then to just meet a few folks...


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> ...sounds like a great shoot with some good angles...
> When you say "long distances" can you elaborate? I am a traditional bowhunter, so I don't take many shots past... well really freaking close. I am not opposed to trying a few shots at distances beyond hunting to test my skills and the bows capability, but just wondering if it's "Friendly" to trad bowhunters as well as compound and crossbow guys?
> 
> Also, it would be cool to have a cohort of GON bear hunter forum participation if for no other reason then to just meet a few folks...


Trad guys are always welcome at 3d shoots.
Crossbows are welcome at most shoots as well.

They had lots of targets past forty. But some really close as well. It was a great mix.
It's a fun shoot, meaning no trophies, so you can walk up as close as you want.
I had a trad guy shooting in our group (never met before) and he and my wife would move up on the longer shots to keep it comfortable and to lessen the chances of losing arrows. We'd then pull all arrows at the same time. It's really up to you how far you want to stretch yourself, but I encourage getting out of your comfort zone. It's fun. Just get back in it when season starts lol

I also highly recommend the mountain grace shoot that was a week earlier. It's just across the line, so it's technically hayesville, but worth the drive. Another hilly course with pretty scenery and great people.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Here's the dude that won the iron buck challenge.  Look at that perfect form.  What a specimen of a man!


----------



## Professor

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The format was great.  25 targets, all Rineharts and mostly small targets at some eye opening ranges.  I only missed one, a strutting turkey that I glanced off his back.  With small targets, long distances, and lots of uphill/downhill shooting, it was very challenging.  My family thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I say next year, there ought to be a GON bear hunters forum contingent at the shoot.
> 
> And there were prizes to win if you can control your nerves and shoot in the wind!


Yes, I am interested.


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Here's the dude that won the iron buck challenge.  Look at that perfect form.  What a specimen of a man!
> 
> View attachment 1101519


Its a specimen for sure, idk of what! lol
Good shooting.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> ...sounds like a great shoot with
> Also, it would be cool to have a cohort of GON bear hunter forum participation if for no other reason then to just meet a few folks...


We need our own T-shirts so everyone will hate us.


----------



## splatek

Professor said:


> We need our own T-shirts so everyone will hate us.



As a general rule, there are few things I won’t do for a t shirt ?


----------



## rivercritter

Me and my 12yr old son shoot a dozen arrows a piece about 4 times a week since late june. Iv been in the woods 4 to 5 days a week since August 1st. Thats just what i do.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> We need our own T-shirts so everyone will hate us.


Can I design the shirts?


----------



## Whit90

Can a newb get a shirt? 

I am pretty much packed for my "back country" opening weekend hunt. Ive got everything I need in a 37lb pack for a 2 and a half day and 2 night trip.

Ive probably got more than I need, but this will be my first hike-in hunt so I am sure I will quickly figure out what I can do without.


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> Can a newb get a shirt?
> 
> I am pretty much packed for my "back country" opening weekend hunt. Ive got everything I need in a 37lb pack for a 2 and a half day and 2 night trip.
> 
> Ive probably got more than I need, but this will be my first hike-in hunt so I am sure I will quickly figure out what I can do without.


That’s pretty light for a multi day hunt man by measure at least. I’m hauling 35+ lbs on my back when I carry a climber in. My climber is 20 lbs.


----------



## Whit90

I mean I feel like I’m covered. I’ll be hunting form the ground with a hammock seat. Drinking water is coming from a stream. Orange bag is food. The black bag holds the bulk of my gear.


----------



## Barron79

Whit90 said:


> I mean I feel like I’m covered. I’ll be hunting form the ground with a hammock seat. Drinking water is coming from a stream. Orange bag is food. The black bag holds the bulk of my gear. View attachment 1101619


I did a 4 day 3 night trip last year and with my bow I was just under 45lbs and that was without any water. I drew water from a stream when I got close to camp. Sounds like you got it covered. I also hunted from the ground.


----------



## Whit90

Shoot, I forgot the beer! My pack is now 90lb!


----------



## trad bow

Well my back has once again failed me so no hunting away from backyard this year. Maybe no hunting or fishing as surgery is looming in my near future again.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> I mean I feel like I’m covered. I’ll be hunting form the ground with a hammock seat. Drinking water is coming from a stream. Orange bag is food. The black bag holds the bulk of my gear. View attachment 1101619


What kind of seat? I am thinking of making a hammock seat.


----------



## jbogg

Whit90 said:


> Can a newb get a shirt?
> 
> I am pretty much packed for my "back country" opening weekend hunt. Ive got everything I need in a 37lb pack for a 2 and a half day and 2 night trip.
> 
> Ive probably got more than I need, but this will be my first hike-in hunt so I am sure I will quickly figure out what I can do without.



That is similar to my pack weight when backpacking.  My last trip was also three days and two nights, and I think I was right around 35 pounds not including water.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Well my back has once again failed me so no hunting away from backyard this year. Maybe no hunting or fishing as surgery is looming in my near future again.


Sorry to hear this. Is surgery a definite?


----------



## trad bow

Professor said:


> Sorry to hear this. Is surgery a definite?


Two ruptured disc


----------



## splatek

trad bow said:


> Two ruptured disc


oh no
Man try to keep your head up. Sorry to hear this news


----------



## splatek

Not backpack camping, my gear which includes saddle seat, climbing method, ghillie suit (b/c I will prob hunt from ground), water and a few snacks comes in at 23 pounds rounded up. 



Whit90 said:


> Can a newb get a shirt?
> 
> I am pretty much packed for my "back country" opening weekend hunt. Ive got everything I need in a 37lb pack for a 2 and a half day and 2 night trip.
> 
> Ive probably got more than I need, but this will be my first hike-in hunt so I am sure I will quickly figure out what I can do without.





jbogg said:


> That is similar to my pack weight when backpacking.  My last trip was also three days and two nights, and I think I was right around 35 pounds not including water.



On a trip like this, I am curious what you are packing for food and it's weight? Are you taking mountain house, or other dried food? Or are you taking high caloric energy bars things? Seems like 35-40 pounds would be light, but I guess if you are drinking creek water it makes sense, especially if during early season so clothing is light and if you are hunting from the ground.


----------



## Whit90

So I’ve got a mountain house for each nights dinner. Oatmeal for breakfast (2 packs per breakfast). I’ll snack on trail mix, jerky, meat sticks, and cheese during the day. I also have some rommon that’s I can throw some jerky in if I want to do an actual lunch.


----------



## Whit90

@splatek , sorry just realized ur question was not directed towards me.


----------



## jbogg

Whit90 said:


> So I’ve got a mountain house for each nights dinner. Oatmeal for breakfast (2 packs per breakfast). I’ll snack on trail mix, jerky, meat sticks, and cheese during the day. I also have some rommon that’s I can throw some jerky in if I want to do an actual lunch.


That’s almost identical to what my food bag has in it.


----------



## splatek

@Whit90  yeah it was. You’re good
I’m still sort of new to this so I’m always interested in what folks have on them. i always try to go as basic and minimalist V as possible. For example, I fly fish with an $8 collapsible cane pole


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> @Whit90  yeah it was. You’re good
> I’m still sort of new to this so I’m always interested in what folks have on them. i always try to go as basic and minimalist V as possible. For example, I fly fish with an $8 collapsible cane pole



Same here. Its a 2 mile hike in where I plan to camp, but it not too rough of a hike. I considered bringing my deer cart so that I could haul my cot and other "luxury" items with me, but I am only going to be there for two nights, so I am going with the *bear*  essentials.... that was a killer dad joke...


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> Shoot, I forgot the beer! My pack is now 90lb!


Need to get that mountain house dehydrated beer, just add water. Light...beer...


----------



## Whit90

chrislibby88 said:


> Need to get that mountain house dehydrated beer, just add water. Light...beer...



I can haul a case it I take the deer cart.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Same here. Its a 2 mile hike in where I plan to camp, but it not too rough of a hike. I considered bringing my deer cart so that I could haul my cot and other "luxury" items with me, but I am only going to be there for two nights, so I am going with the *bear*  essentials.... that was a killer dad joke...



BAHAHAHA that was funny.



chrislibby88 said:


> Need to get that mountain house dehydrated beer, just add water. Light...beer...



Listen, Chris, I think you came up with a great idea here. Let's develop this, become millionaires and hunt all the time, all over the place. I think we could get a company like MeatEater behind this.... LOL. 
And I know several soldiers that wouldn't mind a cold (dry) one in their MREs


----------



## splatek

Scratch that - already been invented

https://beerstreetjournal.com/powdered-beer-to-go-just-add-water/


----------



## twoheartedale

splatek said:


> BAHAHAHA that was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Chris, I think you came up with a great idea here. Let's develop this, become millionaires and hunt all the time, all over the place. I think we could get a company like MeatEater behind this.... LOL.
> And I know several soldiers that wouldn't mind a cold (dry) one in their MREs



We can call it "Hunting Public Land" and get the DNR to pay for it!


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> BAHAHAHA that was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, Chris, I think you came up with a great idea here. Let's develop this, become millionaires and hunt all the time, all over the place. I think we could get a company like MeatEater behind this.... LOL.
> And I know several soldiers that wouldn't mind a cold (dry) one in their MREs


Getting them cold would be the problem....


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> Scratch that - already been invented
> 
> https://beerstreetjournal.com/powdered-beer-to-go-just-add-water/


My god, that’s got to be some aweful stuff.  I’m gonna order some.


----------



## Whit90

chrislibby88 said:


> My god, that’s got to be some aweful stuff.  I’m gonna order some.



HAHAHA I thought the same, but I am also very interested.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Mountain House is good but they are all 2 serving meals so I end up having alot left over.  Don't forget Cliff bars and/or Honey Stinger Waffles for breakfast and snacks.  Lots of calories.  Also I take electrolyte packets. 
 My pack weight is super heavy because of my shelter which is 5lbs12oz. Its a 2 man just for me. I need to change that but its so darn easy to set up and comfy.  Add 3 liter water bladder and the rifle attached to the pack with all my other gear.  I'm nearing that 65lb mark on a three day solo hunt.  Those silly trekking poles aren't so silly anymore!


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Mountain House is good but they are all 2 serving meals so I end up having alot left over.  Don't forget Cliff bars and/or Honey Stinger Waffles for breakfast and snacks.  Lots of calories.  Also I take electrolyte packets.
> My pack weight is super heavy because of my shelter which is 5lbs12oz. Its a 2 man just for me. I need to change that but its so darn easy to set up and comfy.  Add 3 liter water bladder and the rifle attached to the pack with all my other gear.  I'm nearing that 65lb mark on a three day solo hunt.  Those silly trekking poles aren't so silly anymore!



Dang, that’s too heavy for this old back. Those Honey Stingers are delicious though.  Camofire had them on sale again a few days ago.  Sprouts sometimes carries them on their shelves.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> I can haul a case it I take the deer cart.


Remember to disperse your cans in remote areas so people will never be able to escape the modern ugly world.


chrislibby88 said:


> My god, that’s got to be some aweful stuff.  I’m gonna order some.


hahaha


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Remember to disperse your cans in remote areas so people will never be able to escape the modern ugly world.
> 
> hahaha



you take a walk around the woods and it really does seem like that’s how it’s done!


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> What kind of seat? I am thinking of making a hammock seat.




I bought mine from Fanatic Outdoors years ago. If I don't want to, or cant, use my stand for whatever reason, then the hammock seat is what I go with. Ive also used my turkey vest as well, but I cannot sit as long on that worn out pad as I can in the hammock seat.

https://www.fanaticoutdoors.com/product/hammock-seat/


----------



## Whit90

Fanatic outdoors has a new seat out called the low down that has my interest. I just watched a video on it. May be better that the original hammock seat.  

Here a link to the low down if yall want to check it out. 
https://www.fanaticoutdoors.com/product/hammock-seat/


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Remember to disperse your cans in remote areas so people will never be able to escape the modern ugly world.
> 
> hahaha


I always pick up trash at the parking area, and put it in my pack, then when I get to a beautiful area where only a true outdoorsman- someone that truly appreciates nature’s beauty- would wind up, I dump the trash back out.  Then I mix up a tall cup of warm flat dehydrated beer and I dump it on the trash where it belongs.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> I always pick up trash at the parking area, and put it in my pack, then when I get to a beautiful area where only a true outdoorsman- someone that truly appreciates nature’s beauty- would wind up, I dump the trash back out.  Then I mix up a tall cup of warm flat dehydrated beer and I dump it on the trash where it belongs.


snicker


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I sewed some sweet patches on my new hunting pack. I carried it scouting last weekend and it was, without a doubt, the best pack I've carried through the mountains. I feel vindicated in my long search for one of these and with what I had to trade a collector to get it...which took almost a year of negotiations.


----------



## Professor

What pack i





WoodlandScout82 said:


> I sewed some sweet patches on my new hunting pack. I carried it scouting last weekend and it was, without a doubt, the best pack I've carried through the mountains. I feel vindicated in my long search for one of these and with what I had to trade a collector to get it...which took almost a year of negotiations.
> View attachment 1102033View attachment 1102034View attachment 1102035


what pack is so rare?


----------



## ScarFoot

chrislibby88 said:


> Need to get that mountain house dehydrated beer, just add water. Light...beer...


You need to learn to drink bourbon


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Professor said:


> What pack i
> what pack is so rare?


Maxpedition DevilDog Versi-pack. Been discontinued since 2008. There are very few of them out there and to find one in mint condition, in OD green? Pretty much impossible.


----------



## ddd-shooter

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Maxpedition DevilDog Versi-pack. Been discontinued since 2008. There are very few of them out there and to find one in mint condition, in OD green? Pretty much impossible.


I can't tell if you're a hunter, or an old hunting gear collector who needs a  good reason to collect... Lol


----------



## WoodlandScout82

ddd-shooter said:


> I can't tell if you're a hunter, or an old hunting gear collector who needs a  good reason to collect... Lol


So many good pieces of gear have come and gone and were replaced with the "next big thing". I'm just trying to build the best kit I can. My gear spans the ages for sure!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Ordered a Marsupial enclosed bino harness today.  Always used a strap system but I sweat so bad from my head and face that it was dripping directly on my binos.  They get caked up with salt after a few days.  Couple years ago I moved down to 8x32's for size and weight.  Never needed 10x42 or greater in GA for my uses.


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Ordered a Marsupial enclosed bino harness today.  Always used a strap system but I sweat so bad from my head and face that it was dripping directly on my binos.  They get caked up with salt after a few days.  Couple years ago I moved down to 8x32's for size and weight.  Never needed 10x42 or greater in GA for my uses.


Love my marsupial! I didn't get the fully enclosed for ease of grabbing binos, but man that thing's sweet. Got my rangefinder on it and love it.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I finalized my gear load-out. This is minus my food, water, and seating options. One more week gentlemen! Lots to do before then. More crossbow practice, sharpening of my broadheads, gotta boil up my cover scent....this is my 5th season of hunting the mountains and I fully intend on it being a good one.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I finalized my gear load-out. This is minus my food, water, and seating options. One more week gentlemen! Lots to do before then. More crossbow practice, sharpening of my broadheads, gotta boil up my cover scent....this is my 5th season of hunting the mountains and I fully intend on it being a good one.
> View attachment 1102224


got to get with you one day and compare our kits/bags, etc. That is the most something, something gear display I have ever seen.


----------



## splatek

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I finalized my gear load-out. This is minus my food, water, and seating options. One more week gentlemen! Lots to do before then. More crossbow practice, sharpening of my broadheads, gotta boil up my cover scent....this is my 5th season of hunting the mountains and I fully intend on it being a good one.
> View attachment 1102224



Is that 3 knives, or 2 knives and a limb saw. 
Makes me look like I pack light. I will try to lay it out in between the last weekend of honey do projects... one more week and if the weather stays like it is or just gets a tiny bit cooler it could be really nice out there.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Looks good but I'd leave the bear spray at home.


----------



## jbogg

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I finalized my gear load-out. This is minus my food, water, and seating options. One more week gentlemen! Lots to do before then. More crossbow practice, sharpening of my broadheads, gotta boil up my cover scent....this is my 5th season of hunting the mountains and I fully intend on it being a good one.
> View attachment 1102224


Do you pack a water filter?


----------



## Dana Young

Guys good luck out there .Hope you all get one or 2 each. As I have said before bear hunting is not rocket science. If you reguarly kill deer you should have no problem with bears they think with their Stomach not their heads.
I will say this the bear population is way down after these last few dog hunts on the Chattahooche and chestatee. I haven' been in the woods but I have  checked alot of road crossings I know about and sign at these crossings is way down.
One thing that makes bear go nocturnal quick is a lot of people in the woods. This is why you find fresh sign but never see bears in the area of this fresh sign I would recommend that you stay out of an area you think you want to hunt at least a month before you hunt it. 
Most of the bears I have killed I killed the first time i was in that area in a while. Thats why I hunt and scout at the same time .
Hope you kill them all!!!!


----------



## Dana Young

One more thing if food is scarce bears will be travelling trying to find food
so they will be up and around all the time.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

jbogg said:


> Do you pack a water filter?





Not sure about him but I carry a Sawyer Mini.  Hardly ever NEED it but I have confidence in it and have used it many times.  Just always know which bottle is for dirty water and which is for clean water and don't mix em up.  I go between a 3 liter bladder (that I don't HAVE to fill with 3) or Nalgene bottles.  Sometimes I'll just take a big 48 oz along with the standard 32oz.  Depends on the length and/or distance of my hunt and if I know a viable water source is nearby.


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Not sure about him but I carry a Sawyer Mini.  Hardly ever NEED it but I have confidence in it and have used it many times.  Just always know which bottle is for dirty water and which is for clean water and don't mix em up.  I go between a 3 liter bladder (that I don't HAVE to fill with 3) or Nalgene bottles.  Sometimes I'll just take a big 48 oz along with the standard 32oz.  Depends on the length and/or distance of my hunt and if I know a viable water source is nearby.



Yep. I use the standard size Sawyer. It’s a little larger than the mini, but also easier to push water through when squeezing the bag. I did not see a filter in Woodlandscouts kit so I was wondering what he used. Mine has bailed me out a time or two during early bow season when it’s hot.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Shot a 3D course in Franklin. Beautiful country. Just a gorgeous day.  
Drove by some old stomping grounds in Rabun. Saw one bear early evening.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Went a head and bought the mad rock lifeguard today. Man I am lighter and more versatile than I ever thought I could be with the SRT method. Good luck guys!!!!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

jbogg said:


> Do you pack a water filter?


No, but I really should. I just go on day hunts so I take a liter of water and usually a soft drink for sugar/caffeine. I have yet to run out of liquids but I've came close. As a minimalist, a Sawyer mini makes a lot of sense to carry.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I did my final round of target practice with the crossbow today. Not my best groups because I was being eaten by mosquitoes, but my goal was to confirm my drop compensation. Everything to my 30 yard Zero is a straight shot, with -3" and 40 and 6" at 50. My target area is 30-40 yard shots so I'm dead on if the opportunity presents itself as long as I do my part.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Looks good but I'd leave the bear spray at home.


I'll leave it during the gun hunts. Until then, it gives my wife peace of mind...that's 99%of the battle for me.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

splatek said:


> Is that 3 knives, or 2 knives and a limb saw.
> Makes me look like I pack light. I will try to lay it out in between the last weekend of honey do projects... one more week and if the weather stays like it is or just gets a tiny bit cooler it could be really nice out there.


2 knives and a saw. The saw is more for the drag out than anything. It weighs next to nothing and...you'll find out for yourself one day soon hopefully ?


----------



## chrislibby88

The saw is good for pulling ribs out whole, bone in too. I’ve got a similar one in my pack. If I get a bear this year I have every intention of keeping the ribs. Did some deer ribs last season, and they were excellent.


----------



## Whit90

Well… just tested positive… probably won’t be hunting this weekend.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Whit90 said:


> Well… just tested positive… probably won’t be hunting this weekend.



Dang bro that stinks.  Hope you get through it with no major symptoms.  I put down the bow years ago so I have to wait til rifle opens.  Driving me crazy.  Get better!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I finally got my new bow set up and started setting my yardage.  After setting zero at 20 yards, I stepped back to 40 and this was my first group.  

I'm satisfied.


----------



## Wifeshusband

Opened up a new jar of honey. It's good for you.


----------



## chrislibby88

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I finally got my new bow set up and started setting my yardage.  After setting zero at 20 yards, I stepped back to 40 and this was my first group.  View attachment 1102983
> 
> I'm satisfied.


Noiice. My 30 yard groups barely look that good.


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> Well… just tested positive… probably won’t be hunting this weekend.


Took me like 3 weeks to get my energy back and I only had mild symptoms. Hope you have it easy.


----------



## Whit90

Dang man, I hope I get over it quickly


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Whit90 said:


> Dang man, I hope I get over it quickly



It hits everyone differently.


----------



## splatek

@Whit90  rest up. Get better. Hope it’s not a bad case. My sister in law just tested positive. Everybody getting it

Groups at forty haha. here is my first group at 25 with my stick bow, not that I’ll ever take that long of a shot


----------



## Joe Brandon

Whit90 said:


> Well… just tested positive… probably won’t be hunting this weekend.


Hey man I got you if you want to hunt the hooch early rifle or Cohutta first. Just let me know. Hang in there.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

splatek said:


> @Whit90  rest up. Get better. Hope it’s not a bad case. My sister in law just tested positive. Everybody getting it
> 
> Groups at forty haha. here is my first group at 25 with my stick bow, not that I’ll ever take that long of a shot
> View attachment 1102990



That's all you need right there.  Fine group, especially with a stick bow.  Mine still has the training wheels attached.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Dang man, I hope I get over it quickly


Praying for you brother! Be healed!


----------



## ddd-shooter

A bow you win just shoots better....ain't that right, @northgeorgiasportsman? lol Ask me how I know. Them Mountain Grace guys sure know how to give a bow away!

All you guys are shooting great. 
As for me, I finally dusted off the 3d deer that's falling apart so I can shoot my one arrow groups at dusk. 
Screwed in broadheads, installed nockturnals, and loaded my quiver. Resisted the urge to refletch everything simply because I'm OCD. 
Trying to think of a saturday morning spot...


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> A bow you win just shoots better....ain't that right, @northgeorgiasportsman? lol Ask me how I know. Them Mountain Grace guys sure know how to give a bow away!
> 
> All you guys are shooting great.
> As for me, I finally dusted off the 3d deer that's falling apart so I can shoot my one arrow groups at dusk.
> Screwed in broadheads, installed nockturnals, and loaded my quiver. Resisted the urge to refletch everything simply because I'm OCD.
> Trying to think of a saturday morning spot...



Funny, I won the bow  I am shooting this year, as well. Maybe I didn't win it, was awarded one year to hunt with it. Gene Sanders long bow.


----------



## Whit90

Joe Brandon said:


> Hey man I got you if you want to hunt the hooch early rifle or Cohutta first. Just let me know. Hang in there.




I really appreciate that! I am supposed to be in Wyoming on a family trip during the early rifle hunts though.... But I am not sure if I will make it out there now. 

I am going to see how I feel towards the end of the week. If I am able, and the family is ok, I may try to get in the woods.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Well… just tested positive… probably won’t be hunting this weekend.


Man, that sucks. I hope it is a mild case.


----------



## jbogg

Whit90 said:


> Well… just tested positive… probably won’t be hunting this weekend.



I was really looking forward to hearing that you got some blood on that new horn hunter pack.  I have been holding my breath praying that I don’t get hit with that crud at the beginning of bow season. Even went as far as to start taking ivermectin prophylactically hoping that would help. So far so good.  Will send some prayers your way hoping you just have a mild case and you can find yourself in the woods soon.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Don't let a positive test make you think you're gonna be sick. Or you certainly will be.  Pretend you never took that test.  But don't breathe on me.


----------



## BigBeaver

jbogg said:


> I was really looking forward to hearing that you got some blood on that new horn hunter pack.  I have been holding my breath praying that I don’t get hit with that crud at the beginning of bow season. Even went as far as to start taking ivermectin prophylactically hoping that would help. So far so good.  Will send some prayers your way hoping you just have a mild case and you can find yourself in the woods soon.


As a pharmacist, I'm asking you to please stop the ivermectin.  It is for parasites, it is not for a virus.  It was proven to slow the reproduction of some viruses in a lab, but it was at levels that would be fatal to humans a hundred times over.  You have the potential to really hurt yourself.  I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just giving my professional opinion and hoping to help some folks out.


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> I was really looking forward to hearing that you got some blood on that new horn hunter pack.  I have been holding my breath praying that I don’t get hit with that crud at the beginning of bow season. Even went as far as to start taking ivermectin prophylactically hoping that would help. So far so good.  Will send some prayers your way hoping you just have a mild case and you can find yourself in the woods soon.


you and I both!! I’m going to get over it the best I can! Thanks for the prayers. 



KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Don't let a positive test make you think you're gonna be sick. Or you certainly will be.  Pretend you never took that test.  But don't breathe on me.



This is so true!


----------



## jbogg

BigBeaver said:


> As a pharmacist, I'm asking you to please stop the ivermectin.  It is for parasites, it is not for a virus.  It was proven to slow the reproduction of some viruses in a lab, but it was at levels that would be fatal to humans a hundred times over.  You have the potential to really hurt yourself.  I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just giving my professional opinion and hoping to help some folks out.



Thanks for your concern, but I can think for myself.  There are countless cases of ivermectin having a significant positive impact on treating Covid. I have two family members who were diagnosed with serious cases Covid within the past six weeks that both had very positive responses to ivermectin within 24 hours of receiving. There have literally been over 4 billion doses of ivermectin prescribed over the past 50 years. It has an incredible safety profile and for you as a pharmacist to use scare tactics to dissuade others from trying it is reprehensible.

For the main stream media to refer to this drug as nothing more than a horse paste or dewormer should tell you how dishonest they are and you are doing nothing more than following their playbook. I know for a fact there are pharmacists all over the country that are refusing to fill prescriptions for ivermectin which is unconscionable. If a patient and their physician decide that ivermectin is a suitable course of therapy then at what point is it acceptable for a pharmacist to intervene.  Take your propaganda somewhere else.


----------



## splatek

**** yeah @jbogg


----------



## Timberjack86

BigBeaver said:


> As a pharmacist, I'm asking you to please stop the ivermectin.  It is for parasites, it is not for a virus.  It was proven to slow the reproduction of some viruses in a lab, but it was at levels that would be fatal to humans a hundred times over.  You have the potential to really hurt yourself.  I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just giving my professional opinion and hoping to help some folks out.


Are you for real? Scare tactics in our bear forum? Give it up dude too many free thinkers here, now back to the bear!


----------



## chrislibby88

Timberjack86 said:


> Are you for real? Scare tactics in our bear forum? Give it up dude too many free thinkers here, now back to the bear!


Didn’t offer any advise, he’s a troll. No posts either.


----------



## chrislibby88

@Whit90 get some vitamins if your doctor hasn’t already prescribed them. You want Vitamin C, but not ascorbic acid, get some liposomal (fat soluable) vitamin C. It’s absorbed by your body much more efficiently, take it with food. We took 1600mg twice a day. 
Vitamin D 5000 IU daily.
We took 50mg of zinc daily for 7 days. 
This one is IMPORTANT FOR THE ZINC, 
Get some quercitin or turmeric. Zinc is an ion and is not easily transported inside your cells, the quercitin and turmeric force the zinc into your cells, viruses don’t like zinc. 
There’s also some studies that indicate that histamine blockers help reduce some of the immune over-response and inflammation that comes with Covid . We took Pepcid 20mg once daily, and Zyrtec 10mg daily. 
Your doc should prescribe a Z-pac, and an oral steroid. 

I didn’t make all this up, I did a bunch of reading when we tested positive. I don’t have links, but you can google all the stuff I mentioned and read for yourself. It’s all over the counter stuff too. 

@jbogg I also used to work at a pharmacy as a tech (not a pharmacist, so I probably don’t know jack, along with the rest of us bear heathens) and was talking to them, and they fill a TON of ivermectin. I don’t recall either of the pharmacists there telling folks not to take it. I trust them more than a self proclaimed internet pharmacist that trolls a mountain forum.


----------



## Whit90

@chrislibby88  yea, I am pretty much taking all of that. Although, I took my vitamin C last and learned the hard way that you should take it with food.... Got to go take it all again after I eat now.


----------



## jbogg

chrislibby88 said:


> @Whit90 get some vitamins if your doctor hasn’t already prescribed them. You want Vitamin C, but not ascorbic acid, get some liposomal (fat soluable) vitamin C. It’s absorbed by your body much more efficiently, take it with food. We took 1600mg twice a day.
> Vitamin D 5000 IU daily.
> We took 50mg of zinc daily for 7 days.
> This one is IMPORTANT FOR THE ZINC,
> Get some quercitin or turmeric. Zinc is an ion and is not easily transported inside your cells, the quercitin and turmeric force the zinc into your cells, viruses don’t like zinc.
> There’s also some studies that indicate that histamine blockers help reduce some of the immune over-response and inflammation that comes with Covid . We took Pepcid 20mg once daily, and Zyrtec 10mg daily.
> Your doc should prescribe a Z-pac, and an oral steroid.
> 
> I didn’t make all this up, I did a bunch of reading when we tested positive. I don’t have links, but you can google all the stuff I mentioned and read for yourself. It’s all over the counter stuff too.
> 
> @jbogg I also used to work at a pharmacy as a tech (not a pharmacist, so I probably don’t know jack, along with the rest of us bear heathens) and was talking to them, and they fill a TON of ivermectin. I don’t recall either of the pharmacists there telling folks not to take it. I trust them more than a self proclaimed internet pharmacist that trolls a mountain forum.



There are definitely plenty of pharmacists who will fill an ivermectin prescription without a problem. However, a friend shared a link to a pharmacists forum.  Who knew, but I guess everybody has a forum these days.   I could not believe the number of pharmacists  on there who were proudly stating that they were refusing to fill Ivermectin prescriptions from licensed physicians, or just out right lying to the patient saying they were out of stock. I heard yesterday that the AMA is handing down a mandate shortly to all pharmacies preventing them from filling ivermectin Scripts for anything other than indicated uses.  There is no limit to how far these folks will go for their money and power grab.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> There are definitely plenty of pharmacists who will fill an ivermectin prescription without a problem. However, a friend shared a link to a pharmacists forum.  Who knew, but I guess everybody has a forum these days.   I could not believe the number of pharmacists  on there who were proudly stating that they were refusing to fill Ivermectin prescriptions from licensed physicians, or just out right lying to the patient saying they were out of stock. I heard yesterday that the AMA is handing down a mandate shortly to all pharmacies preventing them from filling ivermectin Scripts for anything other than indicated uses.  There is no limit to how far these folks will go for their money and power grab.


That is odd, and I assume it is unethical. The AMA has sent out a notice for doctors to stop prescribing ivermectin for COVID but that is not binding. Personally, I don't see the evidence that it works, but I am not an MD. If the doctor prescribes it then that is that. Ivermectin, like most medications, is safe when taken as prescribed. I have taken it for parasites, which happen when you spend time in tropical jungles. The big issue is people buying it at the feed store and then loading up on the assumption that more is better.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I just wish everyone would do what they want.  Its a personal decision that shouldn't be influenced by others.  I just don't wanna hear about it anymore.  You're vaccinated......great.  You're not vaccinated.....great.  There's a forum for that.  Now let's move on to black bears.  I hope you get through it Whit90.


----------



## Joe Brandon

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I just wish everyone would do what they want.  Its a personal decision that shouldn't be influenced by others.  I just don't wanna hear about it anymore.  You're vaccinated......great.  You're not vaccinated.....great.  There's a forum for that.  Now let's move on to black bears.  I hope you get through it Whit90.


Amen!!!!! Whos ready to put a nice muzzy in some unlucky critters boiler box Sat? Man it is here!!!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

A little survival tip on the bottom of my Mountain House meal.


----------



## Joe Brandon

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> A little survival tip on the bottom of my Mountain House meal.
> View attachment 1103264


Ha I love it!!!!! I love my MH MRIs!!! Man I dont think I could ever do that though. I put a that elastic waste band to the test this year lol. Its about slacked out.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

At most I could shoot a ping-pong ball about 15 feet with that tactic.  Haha


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Heath said:


> Y’all were awfully hard on the dude for encouraging you to be careful.  For what it’s worth,  he didn’t say anything that wasn’t true.  I have a long history with Ivermectin, Ivomec in particular before the patent ran out and Merial was no longer the sole world wide provider.  My wife worked for Merial and has been sent all over the world making vaccines for dang chickens.  Until she was excepted into medical school and is now a practicing Doctor.  I’ve used Ivomec or Ivermectin for 25 years now monthly on Bovine, Swine, and Canines.  We had a saying years ago that still holds true 20 years later.  You can kill anything with Ivomec. Including the host that you are trying to heal.  Death by Ivermectin is not pretty and some animals will experience blindness at an early age and there was research that pointed to prolonged Ivermectin use being the cause.  Yes, it is used rarely in humans for certain parasites because at one time it was considered the very best at parasitic control the world over.  There have never been long term use studies in humans and you are required by law to make sure you don’t dose any animal that is to be butchered for 30-45 days prior to slaughter if that animal is to be stamped and sold.  It is not some new rule they are trying to push.  They are trying to keep idiots from killing themselves.  I am an Ivermectin supporter and have worn Ivomec hats that were given to me by the company that patented and marketed the original drug.  I’m not taking the Vaccine until it starts behaving like a vaccine.  Right now it behaves like a cancer in cadavers.  I’d use Ivermectin if I had parasites but I do not.  Ivermectin will not kill this virus without a lethal dose to humans.  What you are doing is treating the inflammatory symptoms of Covid in the lung tissue. Ivermectin has been proven in studies to help with inflammation and it is also found in lung tissue in autopsy’s.  However, you are going to shut down your kidney’s, liver, spleen, and more likely some will develop early onset cataracts with prolong use of Ivermectin.  That’s not a guess,  that’s what happens in all those animals above when dosed daily with Ivermectin.  Again,  I’m not spewing propaganda because I have nothing to gain from your decision one way or another.  I didn’t have to go read up because I’ve kept it on hand for 25 years and use it monthly if not weekly at times during that span with different Vets and Doctors inputs on usage.  Ivermectin is a no nonsense killer and not something to play with!





Wrong forum.  Let people make their own choices and do their own research.


----------



## Heath

That better?  Thought police is getting strict around here!


----------



## chrislibby88

Played around strappin my lonewolf on my MR load shelf. Man this thing carries nice. My hunting load out is gonna weight about 35lbs with essentials, a liter of water, some light insulation, and snacks.


----------



## BigBeaver

I’m not trying to scare anyone. I’m offering a professional opinion to hopefully help someone before they hurt themselves. I will stop. Good luck this fall.


----------



## BigBeaver

chrislibby88 said:


> mentioned


Not a troll. I was referring to people buying ivermectin from the feed store and self dosing. That is extremely dangerous with anything. I was just trying to help out. I will not make that mistake again. 
And by the way I posted on the “Akerns” thread a few days ago.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Played around strappin my lonewolf on my MR load shelf. Man this thing carries nice. My hunting load out is gonna weight about 35lbs with essentials, a liter of water, some light insulation, and snacks.


Very nice.


----------



## jbogg

BigBeaver said:


> Not a troll. I was referring to people buying ivermectin from the feed store and self dosing. That is extremely dangerous with anything. I was just trying to help out. I will not make that mistake again.
> And by the way I posted on the “Akerns” thread a few days ago.



I apologize for misinterpreting your post. I am so used to the main stream media completely misrepresenting ivermectin by dismissing it as nothing more than a horse dewormer, and as a result I thought you were discounting the human drug as well.  There are several new ivermectin studies for Covid ongoing as we speak.  I’ve never believed ivermectin was a cure-all, but even if it turns out that there is a 20% reduction in hospitalizations that would be huge. The jury is definitely still out, but the same can be said for the never ending vaccines.


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> At most I could shoot a ping-pong ball about 15 feet with that tactic.  Haha


Right, and then my underwear would fall down. Nope, not a good plan.


----------



## splatek

Bear forum, the most supportive forum on the


chrislibby88 said:


> Played around strappin my lonewolf on my MR load shelf. Man this thing carries nice. My hunting load out is gonna weight about 35lbs with essentials, a liter of water, some light insulation, and snacks.




Looks nice and compact.  you like the lone Wolf climber?


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> Bear forum, the most supportive forum on the
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice and compact.  you like the lone Wolf climber?


So far. I haven’t played with it much though. I’m gonna try shooting out of it this morning


----------



## Whit90

@chrislibby88 It is a night and day difference carrying that stand on a pack compared to carrying it with regular, or military backpack straps. Ive got a hand climber and I put a molle kidney belt and back pack straps on it and I thought I had hit the jackpot. It carries great that way, but then I strapped it on my horn hunter pack and it is way better. Even with adding a few pounds of the pack, it is much better. Good looking setup.


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> @chrislibby88 It is a night and day difference carrying that stand on a pack compared to carrying it with regular, or military backpack straps. Ive got a hand climber and I put a molle kidney belt and back pack straps on it and I thought I had hit the jackpot. It carries great that way, but then I strapped it on my horn hunter pack and it is way better. Even with adding a few pounds of the pack, it is much better. Good looking setup.


I carried my tomcat last season strapped on the outside of an Eberlestock pack. It sucked. It’s an internal frame and you can’t put a load between the bag and frame. The tomcat also doesn’t break down flat, so a lot of the weight sits 2 ft away from your back.


----------



## BigBeaver

jbogg said:


> I apologize for misinterpreting your post. I am so used to the main stream media completely misrepresenting ivermectin by dismissing it as nothing more than a horse dewormer, and as a result I thought you were discounting the human drug as well.  There are several new ivermectin studies for Covid ongoing as we speak.  I’ve never believed ivermectin was a cure-all, but even if it turns out that there is a 20% reduction in hospitalizations that would be huge. The jury is definitely still out, but the same can be said for the never ending vaccines.


Thank you.  I seriously have no ill will toward anyone, and just want to help.  I have been on here everyday doing research for bear season. I've been doing way more reading than commenting.  I have hunted my whole life, but this will be my first attempt at bears and am so excited to be learning and trying something new.


----------



## BigBeaver

Bear related, I ran a 5K this morning and have been getting my bow and pack ready for the mountains.


----------



## jbogg

BigBeaver said:


> Thank you.  I seriously have no ill will toward anyone, and just want to help.  I have been on here everyday doing research for bear season. I've been doing way more reading than commenting.  I have hunted my whole life, but this will be my first attempt at bears and am so excited to be learning and trying something new.



I was in your shoes just 5 or 6 years ago.  It’s more scouting until you find fresh sign.  Don’t be tempted to set up and hunt in what feels like a good spot.  Keep moving until you find some fresh feeding sign and then set up and get ready.  Good luck!


----------



## Joe Brandon

chrislibby88 said:


> Played around strappin my lonewolf on my MR load shelf. Man this thing carries nice. My hunting load out is gonna weight about 35lbs with essentials, a liter of water, some light insulation, and snacks.


Dude if I saw you walking up a ridge towards me Id run. You look like dern samsquatch lol! My man!!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter

Since I don't  bow hunt, my bear prep is still getting into shape.  I've started walking with a pack during my work breaks.  Started with just under 20# last week and upped it to almost 30# this week.  Doing 3-3.5mi a day in .5mi increments.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Etoncathunter said:


> Since I don't  bow hunt, my bear prep is still getting into shape.  I've started walking with a pack during my work breaks.  Started with just under 20# last week and upped it to almost 30# this week.  Doing 3-3.5mi a day in .5mi increments.



How much weight have you lost by now?


----------



## Etoncathunter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How much weight have you lost by now?


Not sure. Plateaued at 55# for about 3 weeks,  I feel like I'm still progressing healthwise, but not on the scale.  Tomorrow is my regular weigh in day and I'm feeling good about it. I think I'll finally drop under 400# for the first time in 10 years.


----------



## Buckman18

Etoncathunter said:


> Not sure. Plateaued at 55# for about 3 weeks,  I feel like I'm still progressing healthwise, but not on the scale.  Tomorrow is my regular weigh in day and I'm feeling good about it. I think I'll finally drop under 400# for the first time in 10 years.



Congratulations!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## splatek

Etoncathunter said:


> Not sure. Plateaued at 55# for about 3 weeks,  I feel like I'm still progressing healthwise, but not on the scale.  Tomorrow is my regular weigh in day and I'm feeling good about it. I think I'll finally drop under 400# for the first time in 10 years.



Congrats! Losing weight when you are older, and by older I mean older than high school, can be a challenge - sounds like you are killing it!


----------



## chrislibby88

Joe Brandon said:


> Dude if I saw you walking up a ridge towards me Id run. You look like dern samsquatch lol! My man!!!!


I will have a hair cut by then. Haha.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Im in mountain camp 2021. Let's get this thing started!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

1eyefishing said:


> Im in mountain camp 2021. Let's get this thing started!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103401



Nice.  Now that's a big pack!!!


----------



## Professor

Etoncathunter said:


> Not sure. Plateaued at 55# for about 3 weeks,  I feel like I'm still progressing healthwise, but not on the scale.  Tomorrow is my regular weigh in day and I'm feeling good about it. I think I'll finally drop under 400# for the first time in 10 years.


When really working your muscles regularly you will gain and retain water. Water is used by your cells during the muscle repair process. Most of it though is used to bind the glycogens your muscles use for immediate energy. On a large man, this could be more than 10 lbs. Consider this when you get on the scales.


----------



## Professor

I felt decent yesterday and even better today. It does not sound like much, but yesterday I cut okra in the garden and changed the blades and belt on the lawnmower. Today I have been catching up on all the house and yard work that went undone over the last 4 weeks. I feel good. Now I am sifting through all my gear and organizing it for the early rifle hunt.


----------



## splatek

Glad to hear you’re on the mend @Professor


----------



## splatek

1eyefishing said:


> Im in mountain camp 2021. Let's get this thing started!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1103401



Where you at? I’m hauling up my pop up tomorrow.


----------



## 1eyefishing

splatek said:


> Where you at? I’m hauling up my pop up tomorrow.


 I'm at Turner's campsites at Turner's corner. About a 1/2 a mile East of the Southern entrance to Chestatee. I keep this camper here year round. After early archery season here, I usually spend most of the Piedmont rut time at hunt camp in central Georgia. I think this year I'll be coming back here for the rut up here Thanksgiving and after.
 You and Jbogg and whoever else should stop by here one night for burgers and a sip and some map-splainin. I'll be here this weekend through Monday and next weekend even later into the week. It looks like I'll camp out on Blue Ridge WMA in my truck or tent on muzzle loader week there.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I don't bow hunt anymore so until rifle season if anyone needs a hand packing out meat let me know.  I live in Ball Ground (Cherokee Co) and can be anywhere in north GA in 2 hours.  I ain't the fire dept so don't expect me at 3am.


----------



## splatek

I’ll be at Unicoi state park.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

splatek said:


> I’ll be at Unicoi state park.




Nice area especially for bears.  Most people up there are just hikers and city folk trying to exploit nature.  Its easy to walk farther than those jokers.


----------



## jbogg

1eyefishing said:


> I'm at Turner's campsites at Turner's corner. About a 1/2 a mile East of the Southern entrance to Chestatee. I keep this camper here year round. After early archery season here, I usually spend most of the Piedmont rut time at hunt camp in central Georgia. I think this year I'll be coming back here for the rut up here Thanksgiving and after.
> You and Jbogg and whoever else should stop by here one night for burgers and a sip and some map-splainin. I'll be here this weekend through Monday and next weekend even later into the week. It looks like I'll camp out on Blue Ridge WMA in my truck or tent on muzzle loader week there.



Hey Corbett. We have a cabin rented on the north end of Richard Russell. I am pretty certain we will be eating Fish and chips one night at the Riverside Tavern so we will try to stop by to say hey and drink some of your beer. ?


----------



## Whit90

Well boys, I’ve been feeling pretty dang good. I took an at home test yesterday and I was negative. Went and took a rapid test today and it was negative as well. I am going to take one of the tests that stay in the lab for 48 hours tomorrow to to make completely sure… BUT I’m going hunting this weekend!! 

I either got a false positive and just had a lite head cold, or I just whooped covids butt. I’m going to get an antibody test after I get my results back from tomorrow’s test to clearing that.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Whit90 said:


> Well boys, I’ve been feeling pretty dang good. I took an at home test yesterday and I was negative. Went and took a rapid test today and it was negative as well. I am going to take one of the tests that stay in the lab for 48 hours tomorrow to to make completely sure… BUT I’m going hunting this weekend!!
> 
> I either got a false positive and just had a lite head cold, or I just whooped covids butt. I’m going to get an antibody test after I get my results back from tomorrow’s test to clearing that.





Heck yes brother.  ?


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Well boys, I’ve been feeling pretty dang good. I took an at home test yesterday and I was negative. Went and took a rapid test today and it was negative as well. I am going to take one of the tests that stay in the lab for 48 hours tomorrow to to make completely sure… BUT I’m going hunting this weekend!!
> 
> I either got a false positive and just had a lite head cold, or I just whooped covids butt. I’m going to get an antibody test after I get my results back from tomorrow’s test to clearing that.


Good for you man.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> Hey Corbett. We have a cabin rented on the north end of Richard Russell. I am pretty certain we will be eating Fish and chips one night at the Riverside Tavern so we will try to stop by to say hey and drink some of your beer. ?


Dude, that is a long drive for fish and chips. Unless maybe there is a Richard Russell not on the South Carolina border.


----------



## jbogg

Professor said:


> Dude, that is a long drive for fish and chips. Unless maybe there is a Richard Russell not on the South Carolina border.



Richard Russell Parkway is Highway 348. It runs through the center of Chattahoochee WMA.


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> Well boys, I’ve been feeling pretty dang good. I took an at home test yesterday and I was negative. Went and took a rapid test today and it was negative as well. I am going to take one of the tests that stay in the lab for 48 hours tomorrow to to make completely sure… BUT I’m going hunting this weekend!!
> 
> I either got a false positive and just had a lite head cold, or I just whooped covids butt. I’m going to get an antibody test after I get my results back from tomorrow’s test to clearing that.


Nice, may have been a false positive. I’ve heard the PCR test with throw a positive on a wide range of viruses, not just Covid.


----------



## 1eyefishing

jbogg said:


> Hey Corbett. We have a cabin rented on the north end of Richard Russell. I am pretty certain we will be eating Fish and chips one night at the Riverside Tavern so we will try to stop by to say hey and drink some of your beer. ?


Give me a little lead time notice and I will meet y all over there. I'll gladly go by beer also. What flavor? I'm low on my whiskey... My doc said watch my drinking and I didn't bring a big enough mirror.


----------



## jbogg

1eyefishing said:


> Give me a little lead time notice and I will meet y all over there. I'll gladly go by beer also. What flavor? I'm low on my whiskey... My doc said watch my drinking and I didn't bring a big enough mirror.



Ha!  No need to buy any beer. I have plenty. I will shoot you a text ahead of time when we figure out what night we will be heading over that way.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Well boys, I’ve been feeling pretty dang good. I took an at home test yesterday and I was negative. Went and took a rapid test today and it was negative as well. I am going to take one of the tests that stay in the lab for 48 hours tomorrow to to make completely sure… BUT I’m going hunting this weekend!!
> 
> I either got a false positive and just had a lite head cold, or I just whooped covids butt. I’m going to get an antibody test after I get my results back from tomorrow’s test to clearing that.


Any symptoms at all? Just curious. 
Happy for you either way!


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> Richard Russell Parkway is Highway 348. It runs through the center of Chattahoochee WMA.


That makes more sense. I figured it was something like that.


----------



## Whit90

ddd-shooter said:


> Any symptoms at all? Just curious.
> Happy for you either way!



Was on family vacation this past weekend. I woke up Tuesday with a tickle in my throat and my son had a runny nose and a cough. He was supposed to go to my parents for the day, so I figured I’d go get tested. Other than that, I’ve been kinda run down the last couple of days and kinda felt like I had a head cold. You know, foggy/floaty. It never got any worse, so I figured something was up. I’m leaning towards a false positive, but I will find out when I am able to get the antibody tests. I hope I had it, but I doubt it.


----------



## Whit90

chrislibby88 said:


> Nice, may have been a false positive. I’ve heard the PCR test with throw a positive on a wide range of viruses, not just Covid.



Yea, I’ve heard all kinds of stuff… idk weather to believe the tests or not.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Was on family vacation this past weekend. I woke up Tuesday with a tickle in my throat and my son had a runny nose and a cough. He was supposed to go to my parents for the day, so I figured I’d go get tested. Other than that, I’ve been kinda run down the last couple of days and kinda felt like I had a head cold. You know, foggy/floaty. It never got any worse, so I figured something was up. I’m leaning towards a false positive, but I will find out when I am able to get the antibody tests. I hope I had it, but I doubt it.


I know many who had COVID and that’s all the symptoms they had. 
Either way, look out yogi!


----------



## splatek

@Whit90  great news. You could’ve had covid and cleared it out another RNA virus that triggered the test or a false negative. Honestly who cares if you’re feeling good. Have a great weekend. Glad to hear you’re doing better


----------



## Whit90

I’m heading north. Y’all be safe, and good luck!!


----------



## chrislibby88

Good luck tomorrow guys. I will be trying to poke a deer on persimmons in middle GA Sunday, then the mountains at the end of next week.


----------



## Professor

Good luck everyone.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Don't forget to spray that permethrin and take some backup Benadryl in your pack.  The rain has intensified the insects this year.  Also, me not being a bowhunter, please report on the amount of traffic you see in your parking spots etc.  Curious if there's more people in the woods this year.


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Don't forget to spray that permethrin and take some backup Benadryl in your pack.  The rain has intensified the insects this year.  Also, me not being a bowhunter, please report on the amount of traffic you see in your parking spots etc.  Curious if there's more people in the woods this year.


I will say, in the mountains permethrin is not needed like in middle or South Georgia. A thermacell or some spray is good for skeeters and no see ums


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

ddd-shooter said:


> I will say, in the mountains permethrin is not needed like in middle or South Georgia. A thermacell or some spray is good for skeeters and no see ums




Totally forgot the Thermacell darnit. Best thing ever in some cases.  Not all. I just put permethrin on the floor saver for my shelter on both sides for the mountains.  And yes in middle GA everything gets hosed down with it.  They find me anyway.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I couldn't find the bear. Only where the bear had 'been'.





 I know that is bear on mast. I figured it was grey because of all the green acorns laying on the ground but I should have stuck a stick in it to see if it was the same color inside...

I'm also seeing a lot of this... is this small bear in black gums? Or mountain 'yote?


----------



## Whit90

Snuck up to about 60 yards on a good bear this morning. It started working my way and I thought I was going to get a shot, but it turned and went into a thicket. Cool encounter though!


----------



## Professor

How are your legs holding up?


----------



## Joe Brandon

1eyefishing said:


> I couldn't find the bear. Only where the bear had 'been'.
> 
> View attachment 1103717
> 
> 
> 
> I know that is bear on mast. I figured it was grey because of all the green acorns laying on the ground but I should have stuck a stick in it to see if it was the same color inside...
> 
> I'm also seeing a lot of this... is this small bear in black gums? Or mountain 'yote?
> 
> View attachment 1103718View attachment 1103719View attachment 1103720


Sorghum and white oaks. That bears real close probably. Stay and sir if you can.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I had 5 different bears come through my new spot this morning! 2 small ones(one with an ear tag) 2 shooters and one frickin' behemoth! Can't wait for tomorrow morning!


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I had 5 different bears come through my new spot this morning! 2 small ones(one with an ear tag) 2 shooters and one frickin' behemoth! Can't wait for tomorrow morning!


None came in close?


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Professor said:


> None came in close?


The 2 small bears were easy shots, but borderline too small, one walked right in to 30 yards when I was setting up but My crossbow was on the ground and I couldn't move. One was in range but no clear shot, and the big one was just out of range and no clear shot. They all came off the same old logging road and we're going down the ridge across from where I set up. Tomorrow, I'm moving to that side of the ridge, possibly sitting in a pile of deadfall that they all were going around since it blocked the clear path.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> The 2 small bears were easy shots, but borderline too small, one walked right in to 30 yards when I was setting up but My crossbow was on the ground and I couldn't move. One was in range but no clear shot, and the big one was just out of range and no clear shot. They all came off the same old logging road and we're going down the ridge across from where I set up. Tomorrow, I'm moving to that side of the ridge, possibly sitting in a pile of deadfall that they all were going around since it blocked the clear path.


Sounds like the right plan. maybe your toughest job will be passing on a shooter while hoping for the monster.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Professor said:


> Sounds like the right plan. maybe your toughest job will be passing on a shooter while hoping for the monster.


The shooters were 120-130ish, the big one is well over 200. I'm not picky, gonna be an adventure getting one outta that place. 5 bears in 5 hours...never seen so many


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> The shooters were 120-130ish, the big one is well over 200. I'm not picky, gonna be an adventure getting one outta that place. 5 bears in 5 hours...never seen so many


How far in are you?


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Professor said:


> How far in are you?


Bout a mile from the truck. It's not the distance, it's the terrain


----------



## ddd-shooter

WoodlandScout82 said:


> It's not the distance, it's the terrain




If I wrote a book about mountain hunting, that would be a great title!


----------



## chrislibby88

1eyefishing said:


> I couldn't find the bear. Only where the bear had 'been'.
> 
> View attachment 1103717
> 
> 
> 
> I know that is bear on mast. I figured it was grey because of all the green acorns laying on the ground but I should have stuck a stick in it to see if it was the same color inside...
> 
> I'm also seeing a lot of this... is this small bear in black gums? Or mountain 'yote?
> 
> View attachment 1103718View attachment 1103719View attachment 1103720


Dude that creamy tan scat is super fresh, like less than a half day old. The outside starts to oxidize and darken up. First it’s creamy tan, then brown, dark brown, black, then it starts to dry up. Might wanna scout a loop around that fresh scat and try to find more activity.


----------



## chrislibby88

Joe Brandon said:


> Sorghum and white oaks. That bears real close probably. Stay and sir if you can.


Looks like muscadine skins in there too.


----------



## chrislibby88

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I had 5 different bears come through my new spot this morning! 2 small ones(one with an ear tag) 2 shooters and one frickin' behemoth! Can't wait for tomorrow morning!


 Get them!


----------



## Timberjack86

We spooked one out of a food plot this morning, all the sign I found a few days ago has gone cold. Moving to the other side of the mountain tomorrow.


----------



## 1eyefishing




----------



## 1eyefishing

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Bout a mile from the truck. It's not the distance, it's the terrain



 The devil is in the details!


----------



## Whit90

Well, I went on my little adventure. Hiked 2 miles deep and setup camp. Got on one good bear yesterday morning, but it got into a thicket before it reached bow range. Checked an new spot yesterday evening with no luck. This morning I went back in for the bear I encountered, but had to turn around and pack up to go take care of a now sick wife and baby boy. All in all it was a good trip and I was really happy to have an encounter with a good bear. Momma and my boy are doing fine. Now I’m going to fine me a good spot that’s closer to the truck ?.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Well, I went on my little adventure. Hiked 2 miles deep and setup camp. Got on one good bear yesterday morning, but it got into a thicket before it reached bow range. Checked an new spot yesterday evening with no luck. This morning I went back in for the bear I encountered, but had to turn around and pack up to go take care of a now sick wife and baby boy. All in all it was a good trip and I was really happy to have an encounter with a good bear. Momma and my boy are doing fine. Now I’m going to fine me a good spot that’s closer to the truck ?.


Glad to hear all are doing well. Did your legs hold up? I am assuming so since you either had a false positive or very mild case.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Glad to hear all are doing well. Did your legs hold up? I am assuming so since you either had a false positive or very mild case.



I held up pretty good. Still low on energy from this cold or virus I have, but I took my time. The pack out was the most strenuous because I was pretty worn out from Friday and Saturday. It was fun and I would do it again. It would be smart to have a group so everyone can help pack meat if someone killed something. but I’m looking forward to some “from the truck” day hunts now.


----------



## Whit90

@WoodlandScout82 how did it go after your initial hunt? Did you see the big bear again?


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Whit90 said:


> @WoodlandScout82 how did it go after your initial hunt? Did you see the big bear again?


I didn't see anything Sunday except for the squirrels. I figured at least one.of the bears would come back through there.?


----------



## 1eyefishing

Linda's tenderloin biscuits can't be beat...


----------



## Whit90

1eyefishing said:


> Linda's tenderloin biscuits can't be beat...



Where is Linda's located?


----------



## 1eyefishing

On highway 29 about halfway between it's about halfway between Cleveland and Turner's Corner. It's just a little run down family owned Chevron gas station. It used to be a big hit but they built a Dollar General about a quarter mile from it and that has impacted their business in a very bad way. 
 I try to support them every way I can but it's just biscuits and a good tip for me. Their inventory is way down and they're not even open on Sunday mornings anymore.


----------



## Professor

1eyefishing said:


> On highway 29 about halfway between it's about halfway between Cleveland and Turner's Corner. It's just a little run down family owned Chevron gas station. It used to be a big hit but they built a Dollar General about a quarter mile from it and that has impacted their business in a very bad way.
> I try to support them every way I can but it's just biscuits and a good tip for me. Their inventory is way down and they're not even open on Sunday mornings anymore.


There is a Dollar Store a quarter mile from everything now. I will buy some biscuits from Linda’s though.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Home again...
 Worn out from scouting Friday and hunting Saturday.. Took a break Sunday morning and more scouting Sunday afternoon.
 Fair amount of sign in my favorite place... Most since the very 1st dog hunt 3 years ago I guess...
 Found a new little hidden gem with special access to some good
zones, but will easier scout it next week. 
 Planning on being back at mountain camp by Thursday, ready to get on it again for about a week.
GON wear myself out! Got 1 ankle and 2 knees killen me!


----------



## ddd-shooter

jbogg said:


> I walked for three hours.  I learned once again that snake boots/gaiters are a good idea when hiking solo well off the beaten path.
> View attachment 1085187


Just about stepped on his twin last night. I ALWAYS walk out with a light shining on the ground, for this reason. I figured even in dusky dark, it really highlights the snake. It did thankfully. 
Found him on the roadside, in the ditch. Which I tell people all the time you've got a better chance of getting bit by the road than anywhere. 
I don't ever wear gaiters, as I usually never see any snakes. Hopefully that tradition gets back on track lol


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Just about stepped on his twin last night. I ALWAYS walk out with a light shining on the ground, for this reason. I figured even in dusky dark, it really highlights the snake. It did thankfully.
> Found him on the roadside, in the ditch. Which I tell people all the time you've got a better chance of getting bit by the road than anywhere.
> I don't ever wear gaiters, as I usually never see any snakes. Hopefully that tradition gets back on track lol


I have seen more copperheads in the last three years than in the rest of my life combined. Something has changed. Maybe just something close to the house changed but for some reason they are regulars now.


----------



## 1eyefishing

ddd-shooter said:


> Just about stepped on his twin last night. I ALWAYS walk out with a light shining on the ground, for this reason. I figured even in dusky dark, it really highlights the snake. It did thankfully.
> Found him on the roadside, in the ditch. Which I tell people all the time you've got a better chance of getting bit by the road than anywhere.
> I don't ever wear gaiters, as I usually never see any snakes. Hopefully that tradition gets back on track lol



Side note-
 While walking out in the dark Saturday evening, I noticed that my flashlight illuminated A TON of wrecked acorns and small green branches scattered on the ground with concentrations in certain places that I walked right over in daylight and did not notice.  The light illuminated them and made them stand out in a way that does not happen during the daylight.
I usually hold tight to my spot until sunset and shortly thereafter I begin my trek back down the hill in order to get away from my hunting spot without illuminating the area with my light...
 Now considering hanging out a few minutes longer and examining my area closer with the use of a light....


----------



## ddd-shooter

1eyefishing said:


> Side note-
> While walking out in the dark Saturday evening, I noticed that my flashlight illuminated A TON of wrecked acorns and small green branches scattered on the ground with concentrations in certain places that I walked right over in daylight and did not notice.  The light illuminated them and made them stand out in a way that does not happen during the daylight.
> I usually hold tight to my spot until sunset and shortly thereafter I begin my trek back down the hill in order to get away from my hunting spot without illuminating the area with my light...
> Now considering hanging out a few minutes longer and examining my area closer with the use of a light....


Funny story, one night I was walking out, only about 3/4 mile from the truck on a logging road I've walked many times before. Sometimes I'd use a light, most times not; especially later in the season. This night I didn't. Heard something ahead of me, turned my headlamp on, BAM! 20 feet away, big skunk. I heard him walking. As the light hits him, he's posturing to turn his tail and backside towards me...needless to say, I'd have been sprayed had I not stopped and turned on my light. I gave him a WIDE berth once I knew he was there. 
Nowadays, once I'm down and walking, I just use my light. I haven't seen any evidence it spooks game anymore than me walking out does, and the 2 legged critters can see me also.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> I have seen more copperheads in the last three years than in the rest of my life combined. Something has changed. Maybe just something close to the house changed but for some reason they are regulars now.


I usually see timbers and copperheads on the roads, never see them in the woods (thankfully)


----------



## jbogg

ddd-shooter said:


> Just about stepped on his twin last night. I ALWAYS walk out with a light shining on the ground, for this reason. I figured even in dusky dark, it really highlights the snake. It did thankfully.
> Found him on the roadside, in the ditch. Which I tell people all the time you've got a better chance of getting bit by the road than anywhere.
> I don't ever wear gaiters, as I usually never see any snakes. Hopefully that tradition gets back on track lol



i’ve been hitting it hard since Saturday and I’m slap wore out. I have seen two timbers and three copperheads since Saturday morning. They are moving like crazy this time of year. The photo below is from my walk out last night.


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> I usually see timbers and copperheads on the roads, never see them in the woods (thankfully)


We don't have rattle snakes here. We have cottonmouths in select locations and copperheads. I have found 7 in the yard in three years, including the 6-inch demon that bit my finger. While hunting I have seen rattlesnakes and copperheads on the roads and in the roadside ditches. I have run into several copperheads sunning in food plots as well.


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Funny story, one night I was walking out, only about 3/4 mile from the truck on a logging road I've walked many times before. Sometimes I'd use a light, most times not; especially later in the season. This night I didn't. Heard something ahead of me, turned my headlamp on, BAM! 20 feet away, big skunk. I heard him walking. As the light hits him, he's posturing to turn his tail and backside towards me...needless to say, I'd have been sprayed had I not stopped and turned on my light. I gave him a WIDE berth once I knew he was there.
> Nowadays, once I'm down and walking, I just use my light. I haven't seen any evidence it spooks game anymore than me walking out does, and the 2 legged critters can see me also.



My nighttime vision has really deteriorated, so I walk with a super bright light after dark. My son jokes that my lights are so bright I could just disintegrate any bear that got in my way. Plus, I have seen a lot of copper heads on logging roads on cool nights. I am not used that. I also like to scout at night (with my bright light of course). Animals respond differently than in the day. They yell and scream because they don't know what you are and then retreat. But, they come right back.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> My nighttime vision has really deteriorated, so I walk with a super bright light after dark. My son jokes that my lights are so bright I could just disintegrate any bear that got in my way. Plus, I have seen a lot of copper heads on logging roads on cool nights. I am not used that. I also like to scout at night (with my bright light of course). Animals respond differently than in the day. They yell and scream because they don't know what you are and then retreat. But, they come right back.


What's your go-to light?


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> What's your go-to light?


Nitecore P10IX USB-C Rechargeable. It has a variable setting and the highest is 4000 lumen. They make great hand warmers too.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> Nitecore P10IX USB-C Rechargeable. It has a variable setting and the highest is 4000 lumen. They make great hand warmers too.


4000? Good grief Id say handwarmer! You could fry an egg with that thing! Lol

Hows battery life? Weight?


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> 4000? Good grief Id say handwarmer! You could fry an egg with that thing! Lol
> 
> Hows battery life? Weight?


At 4000 it lasts about 30 min, but it gets too hot to keep it at that power for that long. I usually keep it set at 1700 lumen. It will last 2+ hours like that.


----------



## splatek

I want to preface this post by saying we do know a few guys that knocked bears down, but not our little triad (@jbogg  , @FMBear , and myself) that is now in our second year of bear camp. Those other fellas have been hunting bears WAY longer than I have been, in fact, they both have been hunting bears longer than I have been hunting. HA!

Anyhow, if you want to see dead bears this is not the post. 

We got to the mountains on Friday night and we each did a little walking. Saturday morning it all started and for me was confusing. I started creeping up this ridge about grey light, not seeing anything for sign. I also wasn't seeing the acorns on the ground. I took a detour around a short bench and when I reached a laurel thicket that dropped off the side of a bluff a big 6 point buck stood up, as if he was just going to stand up and stretch his legs. But, he saw me and took off. Over the bluff. Into the laurel abyss. I tried to follow, or track to see where he might have gone, but as you all know once you are down in those thickets you can barely see 3-5 feet. And it was steep. So, I turned back to bears and this ridge. About 11, maybe 11:30, I thought I heard something. Crack, snap. And I was ready for a late morning snack anyhow, so I put down my pack, stopped and listened. What I heard was no louder than someone breaking a pretzel. When I heard bears would break branches I was thinking it would sound like... well, breaking branches! I was shocked at how quiet this was. I was also shocked to see a good sized bear about middle of this tree, a good distance from me. Looked like a mountain oak, and I later confirmed this. I was at about 60-65 yards. The wind was in my favor. I had my ghillie suit on, which is really just a ghillie top. I creeped down the side of this ridge using the ever so slight wind gusts, bushes and deadfall as my cover. I got to about 15 yards and thought to myself you probably aren't going to get any closer. I heard her get shuffling down the tree. I knocked an arrow on my longbow and I got ready. And then I saw to two chihuahua sized cubs come off the backside of the tree. Dang! Obviously I couldn't shoot, so I sat and I watched. She went back up the tree and the cubs tried to follow. I am not sure what she was doing, but it seemed like she was either knocking acorns down for the cubs or teaching them to climb, or a little of both. I remained undetected for about 15 minutes, after which when she was up in the tree, I slowly backed out, undetected. I kept on that ridge for the rest of the day and didn't find squat for fresh sign. 

Sunday I went to a different spot. It was a few miles before I found the almighty, holy grail of sign: red hot fresh steaming pile of gray peanut butter colored acorn eating bear scat. Rather than push on and risk leaving my scent everywhere I set up right there on the ground. There were white oaks as far as I could see and I had good cover. I sat most of the day and didn't see or hear a thing. This got me thinking about something @Sautee Ridgerunner mentioned to me: there are a lot of white oaks producing at a lot of different elevations. This means concentrating the bears might be a challenge. 

Monday I went in completely the opposite direction of where I'd been hunting to check a knob that has a nice stand of white oaks. I got up there and found no dropping oaks, no feeding sign, no scat, nothing. I kept pushing and I hear a deer blow, like a high pitched whistle blow, and take off out of his bed. It was a spike antlered deer. I went and investigated the bed and it had hair and very fresh droppings in it. Backed up to a fallen log; I mean it was text book high elevation deer bed from what little I understand. After finding no sign up on that knob, I pushed on to another saddle and knob area. One area showed promise but it also confirmed the idea that there were oaks producing/dropping everywhere. I would eventually come back to sit here for the night and see nothing, but first I couldn't help myself but to check another area on the map that just looked "inviting." Along the way, I stopped in a clearing and noticed what looked like deer browse. Averaging 10+ off trail miles a day, I didn't want to crest this hill if there wasn't anything good up there so I looked for oaks. Suddenly I notice a brown square sit down. If he hadn't moved I would never have seen him. I was about 75± yards away, I would guess. I sat there and contemplated what I should do. And, while it's obvious that the money spent on THP was not spent putting sourghum in any of the plots (joke), I took a book from the THP videos I'd been watching and I got on all fours. I held the end of my brown colored longbow up out of the mulberry, like maybe it was a spike antler, and I crept along as quietly and slowly as I could. It took forever. Occasionally I would look up to see if I could see him, but I couldn't. I hadn't heard him make a noise and I assumed he was still bedded down. Well after about a half hour, maybe more of crawling along, I pop-up to get a better look, thinking he was 25-30 yards from me. Well he was 12 yards from me and took off like a bat out of ..... That was exciting, but no kill. 

Tuesday had me looking for more sign and finding nothing. Home I went Tuesday evening. Empty handed. 

Sorry for the long post. If there is one thing I have learned from this past bear camp is I need better boots. I like to hold fast to my el cheapo gear, but averaging 10± miles a day in those hills in crappy boots left me hurting in a new way. I'm in no way comparing myself to a high-end sports car, but the only example I could think of would that it would be like buying a ferrari and putting old used junky tires on them and expecting the same performance. I need better boots. 

I'm no good at this mountain hunting and have a LOT to learn. But, it sure is fun and seeing three bucks in the hills and a sow with a few cubs was cool. I have a lot to learn before I get the chance to take a mountain critter, particularly with my longbow, but (with new boots) I am eager to learn all I can.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> I want to preface this post by saying we do know a few guys that knocked bears down, but not our little triad (@jbogg  , @FMBear , and myself) that is now in our second year of bear camp. Those other fellas have been hunting bears WAY longer than I have been, in fact, they both have been hunting bears longer than I have been hunting. HA!
> 
> Anyhow, if you want to see dead bears this is not the post.
> 
> We got to the mountains on Friday night and we each did a little walking. Saturday morning it all started and for me was confusing. I started creeping up this ridge about grey light, not seeing anything for sign. I also wasn't seeing the acorns on the ground. I took a detour around a short bench and when I reached a laurel thicket that dropped off the side of a bluff a big 6 point buck stood up, as if he was just going to stand up and stretch his legs. But, he saw me and took off. Over the bluff. Into the laurel abyss. I tried to follow, or track to see where he might have gone, but as you all know once you are down in those thickets you can barely see 3-5 feet. And it was steep. So, I turned back to bears and this ridge. About 11, maybe 11:30, I thought I heard something. Crack, snap. And I was ready for a late morning snack anyhow, so I put down my pack, stopped and listened. What I heard was no louder than someone breaking a pretzel. When I heard bears would break branches I was thinking it would sound like... well, breaking branches! I was shocked at how quiet this was. I was also shocked to see a good sized bear about middle of this tree, a good distance from me. Looked like a mountain oak, and I later confirmed this. I was at about 60-65 yards. The wind was in my favor. I had my ghillie suit on, which is really just a ghillie top. I creeped down the side of this ridge using the ever so slight wind gusts, bushes and deadfall as my cover. I got to about 15 yards and thought to myself you probably aren't going to get any closer. I heard her get shuffling down the tree. I knocked an arrow on my longbow and I got ready. And then I saw to two chihuahua sized cubs come off the backside of the tree. Dang! Obviously I couldn't shoot, so I sat and I watched. She went back up the tree and the cubs tried to follow. I am not sure what she was doing, but it seemed like she was either knocking acorns down for the cubs or teaching them to climb, or a little of both. I remained undetected for about 15 minutes, after which when she was up in the tree, I slowly backed out, undetected. I kept on that ridge for the rest of the day and didn't find squat for fresh sign.
> 
> Sunday I went to a different spot. It was a few miles before I found the almighty, holy grail of sign: red hot fresh steaming pile of gray peanut butter colored acorn eating bear scat. Rather than push on and risk leaving my scent everywhere I set up right there on the ground. There were white oaks as far as I could see and I had good cover. I sat most of the day and didn't see or hear a thing. This got me thinking about something @Sautee Ridgerunner mentioned to me: there are a lot of white oaks producing at a lot of different elevations. This means concentrating the bears might be a challenge.
> 
> Monday I went in completely the opposite direction of where I'd been hunting to check a knob that has a nice stand of white oaks. I got up there and found no dropping oaks, no feeding sign, no scat, nothing. I kept pushing and I hear a deer blow, like a high pitched whistle blow, and take off out of his bed. It was a spike antlered deer. I went and investigated the bed and it had hair and very fresh droppings in it. Backed up to a fallen log; I mean it was text book high elevation deer bed from what little I understand. After finding no sign up on that knob, I pushed on to another saddle and knob area. One area showed promise but it also confirmed the idea that there were oaks producing/dropping everywhere. I would eventually come back to sit here for the night and see nothing, but first I couldn't help myself but to check another area on the map that just looked "inviting." Along the way, I stopped in a clearing and noticed what looked like deer browse. Averaging 10+ off trail miles a day, I didn't want to crest this hill if there wasn't anything good up there so I looked for oaks. Suddenly I notice a brown square sit down. If he hadn't moved I would never have seen him. I was about 75± yards away, I would guess. I sat there and contemplated what I should do. And, while it's obvious that the money spent on THP was not spent putting sourghum in any of the plots (joke), I took a book from the THP videos I'd been watching and I got on all fours. I held the end of my brown colored longbow up out of the mulberry, like maybe it was a spike antler, and I crept along as quietly and slowly as I could. It took forever. Occasionally I would look up to see if I could see him, but I couldn't. I hadn't heard him make a noise and I assumed he was still bedded down. Well after about a half hour, maybe more of crawling along, I pop-up to get a better look, thinking he was 25-30 yards from me. Well he was 12 yards from me and took off like a bat out of ..... That was exciting, but no kill.
> 
> Tuesday had me looking for more sign and finding nothing. Home I went Tuesday evening. Empty handed.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. If there is one thing I have learned from this past bear camp is I need better boots. I like to hold fast to my el cheapo gear, but averaging 10± miles a day in those hills in crappy boots left me hurting in a new way. I'm in no way comparing myself to a high-end sports car, but the only example I could think of would that it would be like buying a ferrari and putting old used junky tires on them and expecting the same performance. I need better boots.
> 
> I'm no good at this mountain hunting and have a LOT to learn. But, it sure is fun and seeing three bucks in the hills and a sow with a few cubs was cool. I have a lot to learn before I get the chance to take a mountain critter, particularly with my longbow, but (with new boots) I am eager to learn all I can.


Dude, you were on top of the bear and her cubs. You got out undetected. You got close enough to a bedded buck to see him stand for a stretch, and you stalked another one to 12 yards. I would say all that takes some serious skill.


----------



## Whit90

@splatek Id say you did pretty good man. Sounds like a good few days of hunting!


----------



## Thunder Head

Dont throw your old boots away. Take them with you.

Theres a good chance you wont be able to cover that much ground with out new boots hurting your feet.


----------



## Thunder Head

By the way,
 I used to pride myself in not needing a flashlight. Until i stepped on a snake in the dark. It turned out to be harmless. Still. Cured me

Not to mention i dont want some moron to shoot me during twilight.


----------



## Professor

Thunder Head said:


> Dont throw your old boots away. Take them with you.
> 
> Theres a good chance you wont be able to cover that much ground without new boots hurting your feet.


This is true, and besides, I usually take two pairs with me anyway. I will say this though. My Crispi guide boots wore better out of the box than any boot I had ever put on my feet. Which is good because they are so stiff they did not change much after wearing them in.


----------



## Whit90

Oh yea, I forgot... I put a camera on a heavy trail a few weeks ago in the area I hunted opening weekend... Went to check it Saturday morning and as I was approaching the tree I didn't see the camera. I was wondering who else is crazy enough to come all the way back here, and why wouldn't they just let my camera be... Well I found the strap on the ground and the plastic buckle had been chewed up. So I am assuming that was first camera donation to the bears. I looked around for a while as I went up the trail, but never found it.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I learn a lot from these threads.
 Observations:
 There is a 4000 lumen flashlight available is that may be able to microwave my beanie weanies while on the mountain...
 It may be a good idea to paint my trailcam with castor oil if I leave it in the bear woods...
 New boots are good for pooting on my feet...

Just joking, yall! Seriously though, keep it coming.
I hope this thread lasts all year!


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> I want to preface this post by saying we do know a few guys that knocked bears down, but not our little triad (@jbogg  , @FMBear , and myself) that is now in our second year of bear camp. Those other fellas have been hunting bears WAY longer than I have been, in fact, they both have been hunting bears longer than I have been hunting. HA!
> 
> Anyhow, if you want to see dead bears this is not the post.
> 
> We got to the mountains on Friday night and we each did a little walking. Saturday morning it all started and for me was confusing. I started creeping up this ridge about grey light, not seeing anything for sign. I also wasn't seeing the acorns on the ground. I took a detour around a short bench and when I reached a laurel thicket that dropped off the side of a bluff a big 6 point buck stood up, as if he was just going to stand up and stretch his legs. But, he saw me and took off. Over the bluff. Into the laurel abyss. I tried to follow, or track to see where he might have gone, but as you all know once you are down in those thickets you can barely see 3-5 feet. And it was steep. So, I turned back to bears and this ridge. About 11, maybe 11:30, I thought I heard something. Crack, snap. And I was ready for a late morning snack anyhow, so I put down my pack, stopped and listened. What I heard was no louder than someone breaking a pretzel. When I heard bears would break branches I was thinking it would sound like... well, breaking branches! I was shocked at how quiet this was. I was also shocked to see a good sized bear about middle of this tree, a good distance from me. Looked like a mountain oak, and I later confirmed this. I was at about 60-65 yards. The wind was in my favor. I had my ghillie suit on, which is really just a ghillie top. I creeped down the side of this ridge using the ever so slight wind gusts, bushes and deadfall as my cover. I got to about 15 yards and thought to myself you probably aren't going to get any closer. I heard her get shuffling down the tree. I knocked an arrow on my longbow and I got ready. And then I saw to two chihuahua sized cubs come off the backside of the tree. Dang! Obviously I couldn't shoot, so I sat and I watched. She went back up the tree and the cubs tried to follow. I am not sure what she was doing, but it seemed like she was either knocking acorns down for the cubs or teaching them to climb, or a little of both. I remained undetected for about 15 minutes, after which when she was up in the tree, I slowly backed out, undetected. I kept on that ridge for the rest of the day and didn't find squat for fresh sign.
> 
> Sunday I went to a different spot. It was a few miles before I found the almighty, holy grail of sign: red hot fresh steaming pile of gray peanut butter colored acorn eating bear scat. Rather than push on and risk leaving my scent everywhere I set up right there on the ground. There were white oaks as far as I could see and I had good cover. I sat most of the day and didn't see or hear a thing. This got me thinking about something @Sautee Ridgerunner mentioned to me: there are a lot of white oaks producing at a lot of different elevations. This means concentrating the bears might be a challenge.
> 
> Monday I went in completely the opposite direction of where I'd been hunting to check a knob that has a nice stand of white oaks. I got up there and found no dropping oaks, no feeding sign, no scat, nothing. I kept pushing and I hear a deer blow, like a high pitched whistle blow, and take off out of his bed. It was a spike antlered deer. I went and investigated the bed and it had hair and very fresh droppings in it. Backed up to a fallen log; I mean it was text book high elevation deer bed from what little I understand. After finding no sign up on that knob, I pushed on to another saddle and knob area. One area showed promise but it also confirmed the idea that there were oaks producing/dropping everywhere. I would eventually come back to sit here for the night and see nothing, but first I couldn't help myself but to check another area on the map that just looked "inviting." Along the way, I stopped in a clearing and noticed what looked like deer browse. Averaging 10+ off trail miles a day, I didn't want to crest this hill if there wasn't anything good up there so I looked for oaks. Suddenly I notice a brown square sit down. If he hadn't moved I would never have seen him. I was about 75± yards away, I would guess. I sat there and contemplated what I should do. And, while it's obvious that the money spent on THP was not spent putting sourghum in any of the plots (joke), I took a book from the THP videos I'd been watching and I got on all fours. I held the end of my brown colored longbow up out of the mulberry, like maybe it was a spike antler, and I crept along as quietly and slowly as I could. It took forever. Occasionally I would look up to see if I could see him, but I couldn't. I hadn't heard him make a noise and I assumed he was still bedded down. Well after about a half hour, maybe more of crawling along, I pop-up to get a better look, thinking he was 25-30 yards from me. Well he was 12 yards from me and took off like a bat out of ..... That was exciting, but no kill.
> 
> Tuesday had me looking for more sign and finding nothing. Home I went Tuesday evening. Empty handed.
> 
> Sorry for the long post. If there is one thing I have learned from this past bear camp is I need better boots. I like to hold fast to my el cheapo gear, but averaging 10± miles a day in those hills in crappy boots left me hurting in a new way. I'm in no way comparing myself to a high-end sports car, but the only example I could think of would that it would be like buying a ferrari and putting old used junky tires on them and expecting the same performance. I need better boots.
> 
> I'm no good at this mountain hunting and have a LOT to learn. But, it sure is fun and seeing three bucks in the hills and a sow with a few cubs was cool. I have a lot to learn before I get the chance to take a mountain critter, particularly with my longbow, but (with new boots) I am eager to learn all I can.


Watching a bear in a tree is a sight to behold in itself. Hope you got some video. 
Sounds like a successful weekend to me!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Great story splatek and great adventure.  I'm another one here who's not got a bear under my belt.  I've always been a turkey and deer and hog hunter.  I've busted so many bears while hunting different species that I decided it's time to try to harvest one.  Had too many encounters with black bears but never targeted them.  I'm no expert on them either but I know mountain solo hunting and the endeavors it requires.


----------



## splatek

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Great story splatek and great adventure.  I'm another one here who's not got a bear under my belt.  I've always been a turkey and deer and hog hunter.  I've busted so many bears while hunting different species that I decided it's time to try to harvest one.  Had too many encounters with black bears but never targeted them.  I'm no expert on them either but I know mountain solo hunting and the endeavors it requires.



This’ll be my third season hunting and I’d like to say I have time but I’m an old fellar. you’ll get one


----------



## pak

Spent the last few days walking the hills and found some good sign but never laid eyes on a bear. Had a great time and got to see some amazing sights. It was work but getting on top and running the ridges was a lot of fun, can’t wait to get back up and try it again.

This may be a dumb question but can someone tell me what’s going on with the pine tree, why/what’s the bear doing? I’m assuming it’s a bear but I also know what assuming can do…It was about 6’ up and looked like there was old and fresh marks on it along with hair stuck in the sap.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

pak said:


> Spent the last few days walking the hills and found some good sign but never laid eyes on a bear. Had a great time and got to see some amazing sights. It was work but getting on top and running the ridges was a lot of fun, can’t wait to get back up and try it again.
> 
> This may be a dumb question but can someone tell me what’s going on with the pine tree, why/what’s the bear doing? I’m assuming it’s a bear but I also know what assuming can do…It was about 6’ up and looked like there was old and fresh marks on it along with hair stuck in the sap.View attachment 1104633View attachment 1104634View attachment 1104635View attachment 1104636View attachment 1104633View attachment 1104634View attachment 1104635View attachment 1104636View attachment 1104633View attachment 1104634View attachment 1104635View attachment 1104636


Hi I'm Allen.  Wanna go hunting? ?


----------



## ddd-shooter

pak said:


> Spent the last few days walking the hills and found some good sign but never laid eyes on a bear. Had a great time and got to see some amazing sights. It was work but getting on top and running the ridges was a lot of fun, can’t wait to get back up and try it again.
> 
> This may be a dumb question but can someone tell me what’s going on with the pine tree, why/what’s the bear doing? I’m assuming it’s a bear but I also know what assuming can do…It was about 6’ up and looked like there was old and fresh marks on it along with hair stuck in the sap.View attachment 1104633View attachment 1104634View attachment 1104635View attachment 1104636View attachment 1104633View attachment 1104634View attachment 1104635View attachment 1104636View attachment 1104633View attachment 1104634View attachment 1104635View attachment 1104636


Sign posts. They scratch and bite them to leave scent, especially during the rut in summer.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Dude, you were on top of the bear and her cubs. You got out undetected. You got close enough to a bedded bucks to see him stand for a stretch, and you stalked another one to 12 yards. I would say all that takes some serious skill.


No kidding. If you weren’t hamstringing yourself with a self righteous trad bow you could have killed more critters than Daniel Boone by now lol. Legit sounds like a pretty successful hunt. I honestly try to count successful stalks like that as wins whether I kill something or not. Every time you do this you hone your hunting razor a little bit sharper.


----------



## chrislibby88

Thunder Head said:


> Dont throw your old boots away. Take them with you.
> 
> Theres a good chance you wont be able to cover that much ground with out new boots hurting your feet.


Yea I broke my Crispis in last year on the Sept and December rifle hunt. I probably put 15-20 miles on them on flat ground, and they still weren’t quite right until I put another 20 mountain miles on them. You have to tension your laces a bit different in the hills too. Crispis are dope because you can tighten the foot and ankle sections independently. @splatek you should look into some, not cheap, but they have a wide array of options, some being less expensive than you think, they seem to hold up pretty **** well, and once broken in are extremely comfortable.


----------



## splatek

Professor said:


> Dude, you were on top of the bear and her cubs. You got out undetected. You got close enough to a bedded buck to see him stand for a stretch, and you stalked another one to 12 yards. I would say all that takes some serious skill.





Whit90 said:


> @splatek Id say you did pretty good man. Sounds like a good few days of hunting!





ddd-shooter said:


> Watching a bear in a tree is a sight to behold in itself. Hope you got some video.
> Sounds like a successful weekend to me!



Thanks for the kind words fellas. Means a lot coming from seasoned hunters like yourselves. 
@chrislibby88  nice comment on the TRAD bow. lol. I know you’re just messing around, but honestly I just love the simplicity of it


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> Thanks for the kind words fellas. Means a lot coming from seasoned hunters like yourselves.
> @chrislibby88  nice comment on the TRAD bow. lol. I know you’re just messing around, but honestly I just love the simplicity of it


 Haha, I just can’t help myself.


----------



## BigBeaver

I got in the mountains for my first bear hunt yesterday. I had no luck, but a bunch of fun. I found some old sign and came across a white oak that been climbed and fed on, since I was there 2 weeks ago.  I would bet that it had been at least 4 or 5 days since the bear had been there due to how the leaves looked.  I covered maybe 4 miles in a little over 6 hours of still hunting and only found old sign.  It will probably be a couple of weeks before I can go back and I'm wondering if I should go back to the same spots.  There are obviously bears moving through the area, so should I just hope that my timing is better and keep hunting these spots?


----------



## chrislibby88

BigBeaver said:


> I got in the mountains for my first bear hunt yesterday. I had no luck, but a bunch of fun. I found some old sign and came across a white oak that been climbed and fed on, since I was there 2 weeks ago.  I would bet that it had been at least 4 or 5 days since the bear had been there due to how the leaves looked.  I covered maybe 4 miles in a little over 6 hours of still hunting and only found old sign.  It will probably be a couple of weeks before I can go back and I'm wondering if I should go back to the same spots.  There are obviously bears moving through the area, so should I just hope that my timing is better and keep hunting these spots?


You can check them, I would be prepared to scout some new areas too. I can’t imagine planning only one day to hunt bears. From what I’ve seen over the past few years deer hunting and observing bear sign is that every season is different, and one year a particular ridge that is covered in sign my not have any the next and the same holds true week to week. It takes a lot of walking to find where the bears are and eliminating the areas that the bears were last week or a few days prior. Sometimes they only spend a day or so in a particular spot, leave some sign, then move somewhere else and you can’t really figure this out with a single day of hunting, at least I can’t.


----------



## BigBeaver

chrislibby88 said:


> You can check them, I would be prepared to scout some new areas too. I can’t imagine planning only one day to hunt bears. From what I’ve seen over the past few years deer hunting and observing bear sign is that every season is different, and one year a particular ridge that is covered in sign my not have any the next and the same holds true week to week. It takes a lot of walking to find where the bears are and eliminating the areas that the bears were last week or a few days prior. Sometimes they only spend a day or so in a particular spot, leave some sign, then move somewhere else and you can’t really figure this out with a single day of hunting, at least I can’t.


I figured as much, but that's all I've got to work with so I am trying to make the best of it.  I have a couple of other spots that I have scouted during the summer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Saw three today guiding a bowhunter from Utah.  A sow and two cubs.  Go figure.  He's no imposter, he's killed grizz and blacks in Canada and five US states including Alaska.  He was really excited about the pig sign and possibility of killing one.  Didn't act like he cared about bears once he saw that.  My perspective changed from that point on.  Wild hogs are magical to these guys.  To us they are just a nuisance.  Weird.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Game on...
Surprise cell signal...


----------



## chrislibby88

Finally found a pounded out bear trail where you could see the steps. It’s on the leeward lip of a thick saddle. Not much other sign up there, super fresh dig up yellow jacket nest with confused yellow jackets flying around, some freshly shredded huckleberries, no climbing sign, no fresh scat that I saw.


----------



## 1eyefishing

chrislibby88 said:


> Finally found a pounded out bear trail where you could see the steps. It’s on the leeward lip of a thick saddle. Not much other sign up there, super fresh dig up yellow jacket nest with confused yellow jackets flying around, some freshly shredded huckleberries, no climbing sign, no fresh scat that I saw.


 Sounds as good a place as any... I've been sitting on fresh sign but haven't seen anything. Wears me out hunting on the move. But that is as good a tactic as any I guess.


----------



## chrislibby88

1eyefishing said:


> Sounds as good a place as any... I've been sitting on fresh sign but haven't seen anything. Wears me out hunting on the move. But that is as good a tactic as any I guess.


My brother found some really hot sign on the next step up the ridge we found good sign in yesterday afternoon. We are on the way up with climbers now. 40lb packs up 900ft of elevation ain’t fun. I don’t even know if I want a bear this bad.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> My brother found some really hot sign on the next step up the ridge we found good sign in yesterday afternoon. We are on the way up with climbers now. 40lb packs up 900ft of elevation ain’t fun. I don’t even know if I want a bear this bad.


Climbers BAD!! Ground GOOD!!


----------



## 1eyefishing

I dint like what I saw at my first stop at Chestatee. I walked past someone's camera.
Checked a new spot and found the edge of this fresh cut plot LOADED with white and mountain oak acorns. I hope I'm not the only one that knows about them... 
I've humped it as far as I can hump it today so this is my view for the evening if the skeeters don't carry me away...


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Climbers BAD!! Ground GOOD!!


Did Friday. It’s too thick up here though


----------



## chrislibby88

Shot a nice small sow this evening before right before the thunderstorm hit at 6:45. We found the Mecca of bear ridges, white oaks with old and fresh climbing, mixed age scat everywhere, grassy meadows and huckleberries everywhere. We were getting down a tad early cause we heard thunder and dark clouds rolling in and while I was packing up on the ground I heard a woof and some teeth clack, so I grabbed my empty rifle, quietly put a round back in it and huffed and chomped back, and caught a little glimpse of her down on the and white oaks I was originally watching from the stand about 30 yards away. She kept poking her head up trying to see what I was through the brush. She finally moved up to where I could see her head and chest so I sent one through the brush, she bolted, straight down the rocky bluff. I heard crashing, then the death moan.  Texted my brother, who was about 500 yards away, and went and started prepping my kill kit, my bro her arrived a few minutes later, the rain hit. Trying to clean a bear, in the rain, on a 45 degree rock slope with a dirt back that washed off is aweful. There wasn’t much we could do to keep the meat as clean as I wanted, the hide was wet and grabbed dirt like crazy, and then my headlamp started dying halfway into it, and I unfortunately lost my other one walking in this morning. Luckily my brother had a nice bright light. We finally got her quartered and caped, and loaded up just a few minutes before 10pm and started stumbling down the mountain. Man bear hunting sucks.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Shot a nice small sow this evening before right before the thunderstorm hit at 6:45. We found the Mecca of bear ridges, white oaks with old and fresh climbing, mixed age scat everywhere, grassy meadows and huckleberries everywhere. We were getting down a tad early cause we heard thunder and dark clouds rolling in and while I was packing up on the ground I heard a woof and some teeth clack, so I grabbed my empty rifle, quietly put a round back in it and huffed and chomped back, and caught a little glimpse of her down on the and white oaks I was originally watching from the stand about 30 yards away. She kept poking her head up trying to see what I was through the brush. She finally moved up to where I could see her head and chest so I sent one through the brush, she bolted, straight down the rocky bluff. I heard crashing, then the death moan.  Texted my brother, who was about 500 yards away, and went and started prepping my kill kit, my bro her arrived a few minutes later, the rain hit. Trying to clean a bear, in the rain, on a 45 degree rock slope with a dirt back that washed off is aweful. There wasn’t much we could do to keep the meat as clean as I wanted, the hide was wet and grabbed dirt like crazy, and then my headlamp started dying halfway into it, and I unfortunately lost my other one walking in this morning. Luckily my brother had a nice bright light. We finally got her quartered and caped, and loaded up just a few minutes before 10pm and started stumbling down the mountain. Man bear hunting sucks.


congratulations. pics in the morning, please.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Nice man,  congrats


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> congratulations. pics in the morning, please.


Now I’ve gotta kill a bigger one, probably not on this hunt though.


----------



## sportsman94

Congrats Chris!


----------



## Whit90

Good work!


----------



## chrislibby88

About to cook up some tenderloins and chants.


----------



## Joe Brandon

Dude very nice!!!!! Will be up tomorrow thru Tuesday get at me! Nice bear and yes the hill looks miserable lol.


----------



## chrislibby88

Joe Brandon said:


> Dude very nice!!!!! Will be up tomorrow thru Tuesday get at me! Nice bear and yes the hill looks miserable lol.


Dude those rocks were SLICK after the rain hit, especially the mossy and grassy spots that turned to mud, it was borderline legit dangerous. We had to go up down the paracord we tied the bear up with.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Now I’ve gotta kill a bigger one, probably not on this hunt though.


That is a tough looking spot to quarter a bear. Congratulations Chris. That one was more than earned.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Great job Chris!!!


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> That is a tough looking spot to quarter a bear. Congratulations Chris. That one was more than earned.


Yea I never imagined my first bear would get worked on in such an awful spot under awful conditions. Guess it’s only easier from here. Unfortunately I didn’t save any fat, by time I got to the trimming everything was covered with mud and spiders and flies. She didn’t have a thick layer anyway.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Ouch, that could have been a REALLY BAD recovery.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> @Professor  the X is where I shot the bear, the circle is where it died. About 30ish linear yards from where it was shot. If you are not familiar with CalTopo slope shade, the purple is cliffs/extremely steep. Lol. If it was a pig I wouldn’t have even bothered trying to recover it, and I value pigs and their meat.


Maybe you should have kicked her down to the bottom. In the dark and the rain. I told my son about your kill and recovery and he said that bear hunting does not sound like anything he wants to do. I am sure you felt the same.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Maybe you should have kicked her down to the bottom. In the dark and the rain. I told my son about your kill and recovery and he said that bear hunting does not sound like anything he wants to do. I am sure you felt the same.


No it would have been straight **** to get back up from the bottom.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> No it would have been straight **** to get back up from the bottom.


The wrong side of the mountain then?


----------



## EyesUp83

chrislibby88 said:


> Yea I never imagined my first bear would get worked on in such an awful spot under awful conditions. Guess it’s only easier from here. Unfortunately I didn’t save any fat, by time I got to the trimming everything was covered with mud and spiders and flies. She didn’t have a thick layer anyway.


Congrats man! Thats a great way to "Earn" your first one! Love hearing stories like yours and I didn't get any fat off my first one either. 
   Stories like your story are what make me want to come back to the mountains and hunt. Real tough man stuff, LOL. I think a lot of us want the challenge (just not in the moment).


----------



## chrislibby88

EyesUp83 said:


> Congrats man! Thats a great way to "Earn" your first one! Love hearing stories like yours and I didn't get any fat off my first one either.
> Stories like your story are what make me want to come back to the mountains and hunt. Real tough man stuff, LOL. I think a lot of us want the challenge (just not in the moment).


Yea it was not how I imagined pulling my first bear off a mountain. It was pretty stressful, but I should have been wise enough to not shoot a bear right on the edge of an almost cliff right before a storm hit. I’m thrilled though, and can’t wait to go back for a bigger one. I’ve been wanting meat, oil, and a rug, so I still have a few more boxes to check.


----------



## EyesUp83

Today I woke up early and worked out. Ya'll know that exercise called "mountain climbers", yeah, they suck! I'm trying to get more prepared in case I end up in a @chrislibby88 situation. 
Also, Anybody have an opinon or alternate preference on the Kifaru universal gun bearer. Thinking seriously about getting it.


----------



## splatek

EyesUp83 said:


> Today I woke up early and worked out. Ya'll know that exercise called "mountain climbers", yeah, they suck! I'm trying to get more prepared in case I end up in a @chrislibby88 situation.
> Also, Anybody have an opinon or alternate preference on the Kifaru universal gun bearer. Thinking seriously about getting it.



haha. You have to get on the @jbogg program - he loads his pack and walks the steep hill between his house and a lake ... looks like good fun.


----------



## ddd-shooter

EyesUp83 said:


> Today I woke up early and worked out. Ya'll know that exercise called "mountain climbers", yeah, they suck! I'm trying to get more prepared in case I end up in a @chrislibby88 situation.
> Also, Anybody have an opinon or alternate preference on the Kifaru universal gun bearer. Thinking seriously about getting it.


LOVE all my kifaru stuff. But I don't have the gun bearer. I know it's been around forever and everyone loves it.
Saw rinella talk the other day that fhf was gonna come out with a sling attachment for packs soon. Idk how far that is away though.
Hard to beat the original, and kifaru is 100% American made. 
Which means a lot to me.


----------



## chrislibby88

EyesUp83 said:


> Today I woke up early and worked out. Ya'll know that exercise called "mountain climbers", yeah, they suck! I'm trying to get more prepared in case I end up in a @chrislibby88 situation.
> Also, Anybody have an opinon or alternate preference on the Kifaru universal gun bearer. Thinking seriously about getting it.


I think Mystery Ranch makes a similar system. 

https://www.mysteryranch.com/quick-draw-rifle-sling


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

chrislibby88 said:


> I think Mystery Ranch makes a similar system.




Yes they do and it's quite popular also.  Was sold out last time I looked.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Yes they do and it's quite popular also.  Was sold out last time I looked.


It looks more comfortable for long term hauling since it carries behind the shoulder. The kifaru carries in front of the shoulder from what I could tell, which would be better for getting it to shoulder fast, but not so good for going through a laurel tangle with a heavy pack


----------



## chrislibby88

EyesUp83 said:


> Today I woke up early and worked out. Ya'll know that exercise called "mountain climbers", yeah, they suck! I'm trying to get more prepared in case I end up in a @chrislibby88 situation.
> Also, Anybody have an opinon or alternate preference on the Kifaru universal gun bearer. Thinking seriously about getting it.


Hey don’t neglect loading your pack with 40-50 lbs and walking for a mile or two, get in some good lunges to simulate hills, and do some knee raises to simulate stepping over stuff, or better yet go walk some hills. My stabilizer hip muscles got pretty fatigued carrying stands in and packing meat out, my pack decending was 60 lbs with the hide/skull, and two quarters+back straps and my gun strapped to it, and this was a small bear. Covid halted my prep plan so this year was a little more brutal than planned but luckily I’m in somewhat decent shape. I didn’t do any weight training with the pack.  One thing that really stood out was how much a heavy pack really compresses your upper body and makes breathing difficult.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I sawed a bunch of limbs off an apple tree this morning that a bear destroyed last night.


----------



## 1eyefishing

This evening's haunt...
 I couldn't get a cell signal up there...



 I'm getting frustrated. I'm sitting on good sign that is scattered everywhere in several areas about 3/4 of a mile up a ridge. I can't seem to find the heaviest concentration of sign, it is just everywhere about the same.
 The ridge has a split in it and I can approach several different areas from more than one direction according to the wind.And then I'm posting up on the downwind side of a good area to watch with a good view. I'm trying not to make these old bones go 7 or 10 miles a day like some of you younger guys. Two knees and a ankle are killen me.
 Thinking about moving to a couple different areas that are tougher climbs to get into that always have bear sign and they are in the zone.
 Still would rather sit and wait instead of staying on my feet, but that is producing nothing so far.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Picked up some bear medicine.


----------



## bany

Congratulations Chris! I just caught up. Happy for ya!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

35 Whelen said:


> Picked up some bear medicine. View attachment 1105914





I found some bear medicine also.  Dick's sporting goods of all places.  Almost needed to take out a mortgage


----------



## Etoncathunter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I found some bear medicine also.  Dick's sporting goods of all places.  Almost needed to take out a mortgageView attachment 1105981


Grrrr still trying to find some of that for my 30-30. I'm handing my 30-30 down to my son this year and been trying to find some so he can get familiar with it.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Etoncathunter said:


> Grrrr still trying to find some of that for my 30-30. I'm handing my 30-30 down to my son this year and been trying to find some so he can get familiar with it.




I still can't find 30-30 either.


----------



## ddd-shooter

1eyefishing said:


> This evening's haunt...
> I couldn't get a cell signal up there...
> 
> View attachment 1105895
> 
> I'm getting frustrated. I'm sitting on good sign that is scattered everywhere in several areas about 3/4 of a mile up a ridge. I can't seem to find the heaviest concentration of sign, it is just everywhere about the same.
> The ridge has a split in it and I can approach several different areas from more than one direction according to the wind.And then I'm posting up on the downwind side of a good area to watch with a good view. I'm trying not to make these old bones go 7 or 10 miles a day like some of you younger guys. Two knees and a ankle are killen me.
> Thinking about moving to a couple different areas that are tougher climbs to get into that always have bear sign and they are in the zone.
> Still would rather sit and wait instead of staying on my feet, but that is producing nothing so far.



If sign is everywhere, concentrate on terrain funnels. 
Also, its bear hunting. Its hard. lol


----------



## 1eyefishing

On the hill again. New spot...


----------



## 1eyefishing

Too thick I've been here to stay until dark. Afraid I will get tripped up and hurt a knee with a fall after dark...
 All I know is my truck is downhill and to the right. Lol.


----------



## 1eyefishing

ddd-shooter said:


> If sign is everywhere, concentrate on terrain funnels.
> Also, its bear hunting. Its hard. lol


Yep...
I been concentrating on the ridgeline very close to a saddle and I can watch about 80 yds of an old grade about 50 yds below me that leads into the saddle. Sign all over that rdbed and it looks like the BoyScouts have tromped the leaves flat...
Also the point on the ridge where it splits...


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Until regular rifle season I am hunting from the couch and watchin you boys suffer.  Haha.  But man some of you scored already and I'm more happy for you than I am about my hopes of getting one.  I'm so tired of deer hunting and pig hunting.  Its jist for meat nowadays.  But I'll always be a turkey hunter.


----------



## Thunder Head

I drove up this morning and spent most of the day. Had to do some extra walking took longer than i expected. Bumped a giant pig at first light. Saw 3 does. Could have killed one of them. Got down about 11. Scouted the knob i was on and 2 hollows. Only found one pile of bear scat. It was a few days old i think. About 2500' and down. Some whiteoaks have acorns some do not. Same with reds. Mountain oaks all have some but not loaded. Also noticed different size acorns on the same tree. Saw a hooded warbler and a black and white warbler. Both rare for me.

On to the next spot.


----------



## jbogg

Thunder Head said:


> I drove up this morning and spent most of the day. Had to do some extra walking took longer than i expected. Bumped a giant pig at first light. Saw 3 does. Could have killed one of them. Got down about 11. Scouted the knob i was on and 2 hollows. Only found one pile of bear scat. It was a few days old i think. About 2500' and down. Some whiteoaks have acorns some do not. Same with reds. Mountain oaks all have some but not loaded. Also noticed different size acorns on the same tree. Saw a hooded warbler and a black and white warbler. Both rare for me.
> 
> On to the next spot.
> 
> View attachment 1106223
> 
> View attachment 1106224


That pile of bear scat looks only hours old instead of days. I would probably give that spot another try if you can find a little more concentrated sign in the area.


----------



## Professor

Thunder Head said:


> I drove up this morning and spent most of the day. Had to do some extra walking took longer than i expected. Bumped a giant pig at first light. Saw 3 does. Could have killed one of them. Got down about 11. Scouted the knob i was on and 2 hollows. Only found one pile of bear scat. It was a few days old i think. About 2500' and down. Some whiteoaks have acorns some do not. Same with reds. Mountain oaks all have some but not loaded. Also noticed different size acorns on the same tree. Saw a hooded warbler and a black and white warbler. Both rare for me.
> 
> On to the next spot.
> 
> View attachment 1106223
> 
> View attachment 1106224


Scat looks fresh to me.


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> That pile of bear scat looks only hours old instead of days. I would probably give that spot another try if you can find a little more concentrated sign in the area.


That’s the kinda scat I like to find! Always cut scat with your boot and compare the color of the outside to the inside. If it’s the same creamy tan on the outside then it’s FRESH, as it ages day by day the outside start turning darker until it turns black. Scat that is tan or light brown on the outside makes me slow down and start circling out looking for more sign.


----------



## ChidJ

I tell you what, I just measured and I went 10 miles over hill and vale over the past three days and never could find any scat that was even close to that fresh. 

The mountain beat me for second year in a row. But I ain’t giving up. Next year I’ll be back hungrier than ever. Mountain hunting is a special challenge.

BTW if any of you have a silver pickup with Winsconsin plates, I saw y’all out there hunting all three days as well. Hope you got something.


----------



## chrislibby88

ChidJ said:


> I tell you what, I just measured and I went 10 miles over hill and vale over the past three days and never could find any scat that was even close to that fresh.
> 
> The mountain beat me for second year in a row. But I ain’t giving up. Next year I’ll be back hungrier than ever. Mountain hunting is a special challenge.
> 
> BTW if any of you have a silver pickup with Winsconsin plates, I saw y’all out there hunting all three days as well. Hope you got something.



The fresh scat doesn’t mean you’ll kill bears, and the lack of it doesn’t mean you won’t. The best spots will have a combination of fresh and old sign, beat down trails, etc. The spot I shot my bear last weekend didn’t have any fresh scat that we saw, I’m sure there was some up there, but unless you walk 6ft from it you’ll likely miss it. There was a ton of old scat and then every other kinda of sign- all mixed ages. 

I deer hunt the same way, I find the highest concentration of sign, old and new, usually correlated to a topo feature, and hunt that. I will walk past 5 fresh rubs and a fresh small scrape to hunt a saddle with 15 old rubs, 3 new rubs, and 2 or 3 dormant scrapes going through it.


----------



## ChidJ

It was tough to decide where was a good spot to sit and where wasn’t. There were acorns and game trails everywhere. Do I go high? Do I go low? By water? Near a food plot? I tried them all but the only way I found bears was middle of the night messing with my camp haha


----------



## chrislibby88

ChidJ said:


> It was tough to decide where was a good spot to sit and where wasn’t. There were acorns and game trails everywhere. Do I go high? Do I go low? By water? Near a food plot? I tried them all but the only way I found bears was middle of the night messing with my camp haha


You can tell bear trails from deer trails a few ways. Bear trails will usually go straight down a ridge spine, but not always, they will sometimes be off to one side of the ground cover is too thick. Deer trails are usually on the side hill somewhere on the top 1/3 of the slope. I often find deer trails just far enough over the edge of the roll of the hill where they can’t be seen by a predator on the top of the ridge. 

If you image a saddle as two triangles laid point to point a deer trail will move down the exterior angled lines (side hill) of the triangle and make an X pattern where they cross the low spot in a saddle. Bears trails will make a + down the middle of the saddle, where one line of travel moves from drainage to drainage and another line of travel moves down the spine of the ridge into the saddle. 


Heavily used bear trails will be pocketed out where each foot lands in the same spot over and over again. They can be slightly subtle when leaves are over them and you’ve probably seen them and didn’t notice. Once you see one and realize what it is you’ll know it to be a bear trail 100%.  There may only be a 10 ft section of a trail where a large rock or something really funnels the movement into a tight enough spot for this to happen though. Don’t expect to find a 200 yard stretch where every bear that walks there steps in the same hole.


----------



## chrislibby88

ChidJ said:


> It was tough to decide where was a good spot to sit and where wasn’t. There were acorns and game trails everywhere. Do I go high? Do I go low? By water? Near a food plot? I tried them all but the only way I found bears was middle of the night messing with my camp haha


I found the best concentrations of sign up high. Most of the sign I found at lower elevations wasn’t concentrated, like a bear moved through digging grubs and rolling logs on the way to a destination, or if it was concentrated it was old sign. I walked a few lower elevation ridges that were covered with climbing sign from a few weeks ago, but nothing fresh.


----------



## Thunder Head

The scat was several shades lighter on the inside. I looked under every oak tree in that hollow and the next. No other sign.

On to the next spot:
 A coworkers parents have started seeing bears on a regular basis. Its lower elevation and the road runs out the ridge top. As i feared when i eased in there yesterday morning there were trucks parked in several places. i went to spot #3 i had picked to check out. I didnt realize from the aerial view it was a old clear cut. Most trees as big as you wrist. I started making my way thru when i stumbled into a little hollow that was not cut. It has a dozen whiteoaks in it. First one i check has deer and bear poop under it. Bear is turning black. I looked at the rest but nothing else. None of these trees seem to be dropping alot. I decided to head on to my initial destination. When i top out of the little hollow i find a very fresh pile of scat. I went over the hill and run into impenetrable wall of laurel. I walked down the ridge aways and didnt see away thru without crawling. I decided to cut back and scout the other side of the road. Found fresh deer and pig sign on other side of road. When i got back about even with my truck i found another pile of scat. It was on a trail leading across the road in the general direction of the little hollow. The sign didnt impress me. Its in a easy to get to spot. I might hunt it in the afternoons after work some.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Found some very fresh sign, but no fresh scat.  Plenty of deer sign feeding on white oak acorns, but couldn't find any evidence of bear feeding.

Found one area with multiple saplings chewed off and twisted down.  The leaves were still green and just beginning to wilt, so it's quite fresh.








Also found where he bedded.  Laid my bow in it for scale.  I think he's pretty fair size.


----------



## Para Bellum

Mountain oaks are dropping pretty good.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Para Bellum said:


> Mountain oaks are dropping pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 1106503


By the millions.


----------



## Whit90

Was able to get out this morning. Put some miles in at a new area. Not much bear sign, but good deer sign.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Are you guys referring to just any generic mountain oak trees or specifically mountain chestnut oaks? If its the latter I've seen deer and bear walk right passed them to find better varieties of acorns and mast.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Are you guys referring to just any generic mountain oak trees or specifically mountain chestnut oaks? If its the latter I've seen deer and bear walk right passed them to find better varieties of acorns and mast.


Correct.


----------



## splatek

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Found some very fresh sign, but no fresh scat.  Plenty of deer sign feeding on white oak acorns, but couldn't find any evidence of bear feeding.
> 
> Found one area with multiple saplings chewed off and twisted down.  The leaves were still green and just beginning to wilt, so it's quite fresh.
> View attachment 1106495
> 
> View attachment 1106496
> 
> View attachment 1106497
> 
> View attachment 1106498
> 
> Also found where he bedded.  Laid my bow in it for scale.  I think he's pretty fair size.
> View attachment 1106499



How can you tell the difference between deer feeding and bear feeding sign? I’m trying to learn.


----------



## chrislibby88

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Found some very fresh sign, but no fresh scat.  Plenty of deer sign feeding on white oak acorns, but couldn't find any evidence of bear feeding.
> 
> Found one area with multiple saplings chewed off and twisted down.  The leaves were still green and just beginning to wilt, so it's quite fresh.
> View attachment 1106495
> 
> View attachment 1106496
> 
> View attachment 1106497
> 
> View attachment 1106498
> 
> Also found where he bedded.  Laid my bow in it for scale.  I think he's pretty fair size.
> View attachment 1106499


Found a large bed like that on the highest mini peak of a ridge. Will you find hair in them like freshly used deer beds? I looked in the one I found but couldn’t find any.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> How can you tell the difference between deer feeding and bear feeding sign? I’m trying to learn.


Bear poop instead of deer poop? Not sure you could tell a difference other than tracks and scat if they leave any behind. I know you can look at hickory hulls, bear will leave fractures and teeth marks that are usually distinguishable from squirrel teeth marks. When they inhale acorns whole I guess there isn’t much you can do. Deer will usually spit the acorn cap back out, and they may have molar marks/cracks or just leave pieces of the cap on the ground. I’m not sure if bears do the same.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I went and checked the zeros on my guns for the upcoming gun hunts. I'm gonna give it another go with the crossbow next weekend, but I wanna really focus on the handgun this year.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

HardlyHangin said:


> What gun is this?


Which one? The Rifle is a Springfield Armory M1A SOCOM II, The handgun is a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter


----------



## HardlyHangin

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Which one? The Rifle is a Springfield Armory M1A SOCOM II, The handgun is a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter


I was looking at the M1 - I have a ruger mini-30 and it looked similar


----------



## Joe Brandon

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Which one? The Rifle is a Springfield Armory M1A SOCOM II, The handgun is a Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter


I love that Ruger! I have the 4 in .357 and its a dern hard hitter, think its gp100 . Cant imagine how nice yours is!! Very nice set up.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Had a bear ruin my deer hunt Saturday evening. Came trotting by @ 25. Kinda small so wasn't really trying hard to get him to stop. He was really moving. Happened fast, but next time I'll try a bleat to get a better look, if possible. When bears are on a mission, it's hard to get them to change their minds.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher

Went out last Sunday to a lower elevation WMA to scout for rifle season. I've never really hunted the hills since moving up here, and it absolutely whooped me. I found so much hog sign down low in the creeks, I couldn't believe it.

Went back yesterday, planning to put more time in and looking more. Got up higher this time and found some whites and then some sign. There weren't a lot on the ground, but there were some concentrated areas. Beat down trails, lots of scat that wasn't very fresh, lots of yellow jacket nests dug up. There were also small trees that were torn up, but it didn't seem bear-related? Any ideas? I saw probably 15 of them like this scattered around.

Also, I bumped something right over the top of the ridge when coming up, but never saw it. My legs were fried, and it was difficult not to make noise. Whatever it was, was bedded up high, backed up to a tree and could see EVERYTHING below it. I came up right behind it. I got a picture of where it was bedded. In hindsight I should've looked for hair...

It was a workout but man it was nice to get back in the woods.


----------



## Thunder Head

Pics 2 & 6 appear to be bear scat. The others are not,

Looks like deer bed to me

If all the tress are dead. Id say a wood pecker is tearing them up.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher

Thunder Head said:


> Pics 2 & 6 appear to be bear scat. The others are not,
> 
> Looks like deer bed to me
> 
> If all the tress are dead. Id say a wood pecker is tearing them up.


Thanks for the clarification. Woodpecker was my guess on the trees, but I wasn't sure. They were not all dead.

The bed seemed like it was from a deer, but it also seemed larger than a deer would need/use. I've deer hunted my entire life and it just seemed bigger. But standing there, I imagined a deer laying there looking down the ridge vs a bear laying there. Maybe it's be one of them old ridge runners.

Also, the trails up there were beat down badly, I did not expect that at all.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I practiced shooting (just a pellet rifle on squirrels) using trekking poles as a bipod.  Works really well but you can't set it up in a hurry.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I practiced shooting (just a pellet rifle on squirrels) using trekking poles as a bipod.  Works really well but you can't set it up in a hurry.  View attachment 1106775



You can also slip your rifle through the wrist loop and just use one pole.  Perhaps not as steady as 2, but much quicker.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> You can also slip your rifle through the wrist loop and just use one pole.  Perhaps not as steady as 2, but much quicker.




Well dang.  Great idea. I'm outta pellets now.  But no more squirrels with wolves all over em.  Wobbles, weebles, what have you.


----------



## jbogg

I’ve been hunting hard since the opener and have seen a few bears, but haven’t been able to make it happen.  Went to one of my other spots yesterday afternoon for the first time since the season opened.  Not long after I climbed my tree I saw the thick brush shaking about 30 yards out only to have a big black boar hog step out at 20 yards.  I decided I was bear hunting and not pig hunting so he got a pass and at 6:45 PM this nice young Sow came up the ridge behind me and stopped long enough for a shot. I sent out a text to my group  and was relieved to hear that I had help on the way. @Buckman18 and @FMBear showed up faster than the cavalry with knives and meat packs and we made fairly short work of her as we tried our best not to slide down the mountain while working. After so many close calls it felt good for it to finally all come together.  I owe Buckman and FMBear  big time. It would have been a long night without them.


----------



## jbogg

A little DIY hack that I learned is to keep a little rubber coated wire in your pack. I know many of you guys probably hunt solo as I do and it’s nice to be able to take a quality selfie to document your hunt.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Jbogg that's awesome.  Congrats!!!


----------



## splatek

@jbogg Congrats, Again! SOrry I was tied up with a 1 year old and could not come help
@FMBear and @Buckman18 y'all are rockstars!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

jbogg said:


> I’ve been hunting hard since the opener and have seen a few bears, but haven’t been able to make it happen.  Went to one of my other spots yesterday afternoon for the first time since the season opened.  Not long after I climbed my tree I saw the thick brush shaking about 30 yards out only to have a big black boar hog step out at 20 yards.  I decided I was bear hunting and not pig hunting so he got a pass and at 6:45 PM this nice young Sow came up the ridge behind me and stopped long enough for a shot. I sent out a text to my group  and was relieved to hear that I had help on the way. Buckman and FMBear showed up faster than the cavalry with knives and meat packs and we made fairly short work of her as we tried our best not to slide down the mountain while working. After so many close calls it felt good for it to finally all come together.  I owe Buckman and FMBear  big time. It would have been a long night without them.
> View attachment 1106809View attachment 1106817


Congratulations Jbogg!  Lots of hard work finally rewarded!


----------



## bear claw

Congratulations j.


----------



## chrislibby88

@jbogg congrats on the bear man! She looks like a decent sized one.


----------



## Cwb19

Congrats jbogg  know you've put in a lot of hard work glad to see you got it done


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> A little DIY hack that I learned is to keep a little rubber coated wire in your pack. I know many of you guys probably hunt solo as I do and it’s nice to be able to take a quality selfie to document your hunt.View attachment 1106820


That is useful info. Thanks.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> I’ve been hunting hard since the opener and have seen a few bears, but haven’t been able to make it happen.  Went to one of my other spots yesterday afternoon for the first time since the season opened.  Not long after I climbed my tree I saw the thick brush shaking about 30 yards out only to have a big black boar hog step out at 20 yards.  I decided I was bear hunting and not pig hunting so he got a pass and at 6:45 PM this nice young Sow came up the ridge behind me and stopped long enough for a shot. I sent out a text to my group  and was relieved to hear that I had help on the way. @Buckman18 and @FMBear showed up faster than the cavalry with knives and meat packs and we made fairly short work of her as we tried our best not to slide down the mountain while working. After so many close calls it felt good for it to finally all come together.  I owe Buckman and FMBear  big time. It would have been a long night without them.
> View attachment 1106809View attachment 1106817


Congratulations on a fine bear. How far out was the hike?


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Congrats again John!


----------



## 1eyefishing

Awesome John!


----------



## Para Bellum

jbogg said:


> I’ve been hunting hard since the opener and have seen a few bears, but haven’t been able to make it happen.  Went to one of my other spots yesterday afternoon for the first time since the season opened.  Not long after I climbed my tree I saw the thick brush shaking about 30 yards out only to have a big black boar hog step out at 20 yards.  I decided I was bear hunting and not pig hunting so he got a pass and at 6:45 PM this nice young Sow came up the ridge behind me and stopped long enough for a shot. I sent out a text to my group  and was relieved to hear that I had help on the way. @Buckman18 and @FMBear showed up faster than the cavalry with knives and meat packs and we made fairly short work of her as we tried our best not to slide down the mountain while working. After so many close calls it felt good for it to finally all come together.  I owe Buckman and FMBear  big time. It would have been a long night without them.
> View attachment 1106809View attachment 1106817



Shoot yeah brother!  Congrats!


----------



## Thunder Head

Congrats jbogg,
 You have sure earned it.


----------



## jbogg

Professor said:


> Congratulations on a fine bear. How far out was the hike?



I think she was about 1.5 miles in with about half of that being off trail.


----------



## GAoutdoor

EyesUp83 said:


> Also, Anybody have an opinon or alternate preference on the Kifaru universal gun bearer. Thinking seriously about getting it.


Does anyone else sell/carry the Gunbearer online besides Kifaru? A quick look didn't turn anything up, but I might not know the best places to look


----------



## Whit90

Congrats @jbogg !!


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> I think she was about 1.5 miles in with about half of that being off trail.


I am sure that was a fun pack out. Good thing you had some help. Also very fortunate the temperature dropped so much. That would have been **** last week.


----------



## chrislibby88

@jbogg you got an estimated weight on her?


----------



## EyesUp83

Congrats on the bear @jbogg thats great!  

Also, thank you for the phone holder hack. I will do that... wish I knew that last year LOL


----------



## jbogg

chrislibby88 said:


> @jbogg you got an estimated weight on her?



We thought she was probably somewhere between 110 and 120lbs.


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> We thought she was probably somewhere between 110 and 120lbs.


How did you make her look so big? Haha


----------



## jbogg

chrislibby88 said:


> How did you make her look so big? Haha



She was big. What are you saying Chris??


----------



## jbogg

chrislibby88 said:


> How did you make her look so big? Haha



Seriously, a little forced perspective never hurt anyone.  Fisherman have been doing it for years.?


----------



## Timberjack86

Congrats Jbogg!!!


----------



## Joe Brandon

@jbogg great work man! I know you put in the work 12 months a year, and every weekend tread miles. Congrats brother and I hope you tag another!!


----------



## Joe Brandon

chrislibby88 said:


> How did you make her look so big? Haha


Just for a little added perspective J took my profile pic a few years ago. She was all of 133 lbs literally soaking wet. Yes the mans got skills!


----------



## Thunder Head

Been dealing with shortness of breath all week. Really put 2 & 2 together last Saturday. Real bad while laying down. Doc says my lungs are clear. Air way inflamed and swollen. Should get results from covid test today. Aint going to be no mountain climbing this weekend.

Toying with the idea of hunting the easy to get to sign i found last weekend. In my condition i should be smart and stay home.


----------



## Whit90

Hate that for ya @Thunder Head


----------



## chrislibby88

Thunder Head said:


> Been dealing with shortness of breath all week. Really put 2 & 2 together last Saturday. Real bad while laying down. Doc says my lungs are clear. Air way inflamed and swollen. Should get results from covid test today. Aint going to be no mountain climbing this weekend.
> 
> Toying with the idea of hunting the easy to get to sign i found last weekend. In my condition i should be smart and stay home.


That’s how I was for about 3 days during my peak with COVID. Seemed to get worse when I laid down, elevated heart rate, more rapid shallow breaths. I did a lot of intentional breathing - full slow exhale, like every ounce of air out, then full slow inhales. Can’t say for sure it helped, but it doesn’t hurt. Gets your blood oxygen back up. Also, your lungs rely on full breaths to help move mucus/fluid up the airway and out of the lungs. Don’t push yourself physically either. I thought I was good about 5 days into it, and went pig hunting in the heat, wore myself out pretty bad, and felt like crap for the 5 days after. Get well man!


----------



## Professor

Thunder Head said:


> Been dealing with shortness of breath all week. Really put 2 & 2 together last Saturday. Real bad while laying down. Doc says my lungs are clear. Air way inflamed and swollen. Should get results from covid test today. Aint going to be no mountain climbing this weekend.
> 
> Toying with the idea of hunting the easy to get to sign i found last weekend. In my condition i should be smart and stay home.


I agree. I missed the archery opener and then the early rifle hunt as well. I just started feeling something resembling normal on Wednesday. Felt decent yesterday and good so far today. I know it is different for everyone, but my recovery was 67 days - so far, because I don’t want to just assume I am all well now.


----------



## Joe Brandon




----------



## 1eyefishing

Joe Brandon said:


> View attachment 1107383


 Dang it.
 I was hoping to bring them a bear someday. I stopped in there a while back and talked with them and was very impressed. 
My grandmother is a McClure from up that way but we couldn't connect the lineage.


----------



## Professor

Joe Brandon said:


> View attachment 1107383


Are there other processors that take bear?


----------



## Joe Brandon

Professor said:


> Are there other processors that take bear?


I know that Wilkes in Cumming does, there’s another spot off hwy 9 in Dawsonville that does but I can’t remember name. Maybe called JJs


----------



## wks41

Steel Buffalo is the one in Dawsonville


----------



## Para Bellum

Joe Brandon said:


> View attachment 1107383



Shoot, they’d never take em anyway. Always an excuse as to why they couldn’t take a bear.


----------



## 1eyefishing

wks41 said:


> Steel Buffalo is the one in Dawsonville


EXCELLENT butcher and deer processor!  I have taken meat from central Georgia out of the cooler and past my home in Roswell to have it processed there.  And we'll do it again.

They do bear?


----------



## Para Bellum

1eyefishing said:


> EXCELLENT butcher and deer processor!  I have taken meat from central Georgia out of the cooler and past my home in Roswell to have it processed there.  And we'll do it again.
> 
> They do bear?



Not according to website but who knows.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Joe Brandon said:


> I know that Wilkes in Cumming does, there’s another spot off hwy 9 in Dawsonville that does but I can’t remember name. Maybe called JJs




I didn't know they processed bear.  I know they do deer.  I could be there in less than 30 minutes from my house but they opened a new one near me in Ball Ground.  Not doing deer yet there.  But I think most bear hunters are doing it themselves in the field or at the house.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Oh yeah something else I I've been doing is binge listening to the bear hunting magazine podcast,  and binge watching all their YouTube videos.  It's got me fired up,  heck it's got me convinced to forego the processor and do it myself. If I get lucky enough to get one,  AND SURVIVE hauling it out.  If it's fat enough I even plan to give rendering the fat to bear grease a shot.


----------



## jbogg

I took mine to Steel Buffalo in Dawsonville after just hearing about them a couple of weeks ago.  Very reasonable prices and everything was vacuum sealed.  This is a full service meat market with great looking steaks as well. I would definitely use them again.


----------



## chrislibby88

Etoncathunter said:


> Oh yeah something else I I've been doing is binge listening to the bear hunting magazine podcast,  and binge watching all their YouTube videos.  It's got me fired up,  heck it's got me convinced to forego the processor and do it myself. If I get lucky enough to get one,  AND SURVIVE hauling it out.  If it's fat enough I even plan to give rendering the fat to bear grease a shot.


Did mine myself. First bear. I’ve done a bunch of deer and pigs though, so not my first rodeo.  If you wanna keep it simple like I did do boneless roasts out of the different ham muscles, I left the shoulders whole for smoking, and cut all the random trimmings and neck meat into stew cubes. If I get a bigger one I will 100% do some ground and sausage, but it just ain’t worth the hassle unless you have a large batch to do.  It’s always a safe bet to do whole roasts in the initial process. You can always thaw a roast in a few months and cut it into steaks for cubing or pounding out flat, or you can grind it after you thaw it, or turn it into more stew meat. You can also grind your stew cubes later too.


----------



## Swampdogg

chrislibby88 said:


> Did mine myself. First bear. I’ve done a bunch of deer and pigs though, so not my first rodeo.  If you wanna keep it simple like I did do boneless roasts out of the different ham muscles, I left the shoulders whole for smoking, and cut all the random trimmings and neck meat into stew cubes. If I get a bigger one I will 100% do some ground and sausage, but it just ain’t worth the hassle unless you have a large batch to do.  It’s always a safe bet to do whole roasts in the initial process. You can always thaw a roast in a few months and cut it into steaks for cubing or pounding out flat, or you can grind it after you thaw it, or turn it into more stew meat. You can also grind your stew cubes later too.



I Canned some bear meat the other day and rendered down some fat. Easiest recipe by far. 1/2 a teaspoon of garlic at the bottom of a pint mason jar fill with cubed meat to the neck and add 1 teaspoon of salt at the top. Pressure cook for 75 minutes once at 10#’s of pressure.  You’ll end up with the most tender bear meat ready to eat whenever. Store in a cool dark place when the jars cool off, then hide it cause your family will want to eat it all the first time they try it . The rendering makes some cracklings that are so dang good you’ll wish to keep every sliver of fat for making some.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Swampdogg said:


> I Canned some bear meat the other day and rendered down some fat. Easiest recipe by far. 1/2 a teaspoon of garlic at the bottom of a pint mason jar fill with cubed meat to the neck and add 1 teaspoon of salt at the top. Pressure cook for 75 minutes once at 10#’s of pressure.  You’ll end up with the most tender bear meat ready to eat whenever. Store in a cool dark place when the jars cool off, then hide it cause your family will want to eat it all the first time they try it . The rendering makes some cracklings that are so dang good you’ll wish to keep every sliver of fat for making some.


That sounds interesting,  I've never canned anything.  I reckon I could do it in my instapot.


----------



## chrislibby88

Swampdogg said:


> I Canned some bear meat the other day and rendered down some fat. Easiest recipe by far. 1/2 a teaspoon of garlic at the bottom of a pint mason jar fill with cubed meat to the neck and add 1 teaspoon of salt at the top. Pressure cook for 75 minutes once at 10#’s of pressure.  You’ll end up with the most tender bear meat ready to eat whenever. Store in a cool dark place when the jars cool off, then hide it cause your family will want to eat it all the first time they try it . The rendering makes some cracklings that are so dang good you’ll wish to keep every sliver of fat for making some.


----------



## chrislibby88

Etoncathunter said:


> That sounds interesting,  I've never canned anything.  I reckon I could do it in my instapot.


Same. I want to try and can some durr this season though.


----------



## Joe Brandon

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I didn't know they processed bear.  I know they do deer.  I could be there in less than 30 minutes from my house but they opened a new one near me in Ball Ground.  Not doing deer yet there.  But I think most bear hunters are doing it themselves in the field or at the house.


Hey buddy unfortunately ball ground does not process either but yes last time I was at Wilkes they had 4 bears there last year lol.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Etoncathunter said:


> That sounds interesting,  I've never canned anything.  I reckon I could do it in my instapot.


Meat has to be pressure canned or you'll be sick. Idk if you can do that in your instapot. Be safe when canning meat and use pressure for the correct time


----------



## Etoncathunter

ddd-shooter said:


> Meat has to be pressure canned or you'll be sick. Idk if you can do that in your instapot. Be safe when canning meat and use pressure for the correct time


An instapot can be used as a pressure cooker.  (And slow cooker, rice cooker, deep fryer,  just a pot, and a few other things I know nothing of) I don't know about the precise pressure you mentioned  (10psi?), but it has a high and low pressure setting.


----------



## Swampdogg

Etoncathunter said:


> An instapot can be used as a pressure cooker.  (And slow cooker, rice cooker, deep fryer,  just a pot, and a few other things I know nothing of) I don't know about the precise pressure you mentioned  (10psi?), but it has a high and low pressure setting.


 I use a canner , it’s got a gauge on it  that’s shows pressure and temperature. To can it properly it’s gotta hit that 10psi for 75 minutes for pint jars , don’t know if your instapot has a gauge ?


----------



## Etoncathunter

It's all automatic,  but  I know it can be used for some canning. I'll research it before I do anything though just to be safe.


----------



## Etoncathunter

Swampdogg said:


> I use a canner , it’s got a gauge on it  that’s shows pressure and temperature. To can it properly it’s gotta hit that 10psi for 75 minutes for pint jars , don’t know if your instapot has a gauge ?


Ok I researched,  they are safe for high acidic stuff,  but not for meats and the like. The reason is that yes in theory the high pressure setting is adequate  it's 10-12psi, but there is no way to absolutely verify that it's 10psi and not 9.5 or something else.


----------



## Rabun

kingfish said:


> Starboard and port.  Right and left.  Port has 4 letters and so does left.  In case you forget.





chrislibby88 said:


> You can tell bear trails from deer trails a few ways. Bear trails will usually go straight down a ridge spine, but not always, they will sometimes be off to one side of the ground cover is too thick. Deer trails are usually on the side hill somewhere on the top 1/3 of the slope. I often find deer trails just far enough over the edge of the roll of the hill where they can’t be seen by a predator on the top of the ridge.
> 
> If you image a saddle as two triangles laid point to point a deer trail will move down the exterior angled lines (side hill) of the triangle and make an X pattern where they cross the low spot in a saddle. Bears trails will make a + down the middle of the saddle, where one line of travel moves from drainage to drainage and another line of travel moves down the spine of the ridge into the saddle.
> 
> 
> Heavily used bear trails will be pocketed out where each foot lands in the same spot over and over again. They can be slightly subtle when leaves are over them and you’ve probably seen them and didn’t notice. Once you see one and realize what it is you’ll know it to be a bear trail 100%.  There may only be a 10 ft section of a trail where a large rock or something really funnels the movement into a tight enough spot for this to happen though. Don’t expect to find a 200 yard stretch where every bear that walks there steps in the same hole.



That’s some great information!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thunder Head

update:
Covid test negative.
 Back to clinic. Different doc takes a look. Says i have allergy induced bronchitis. Says theve seen alot of it past couple of weeks. Inhaler almost immediate relief of feeling like i was suffocating.


----------



## Rabun

Congratulations jbogg!  That’s a beauty! Kudos to your cavalry!  And thanks for that wire tip!  Great idea and I hope I need it soon ?


----------



## almoore

Thunder Head said:


> update:
> Covid test negative.
> Says i have allergy induced bronchitis. Says theve seen alot of it past couple of weeks. Inhaler almost immediate relief of feeling like i was suffocating.


This happens to me every fall.  If you can't shake a lingering cough, ask the doc for a steroid pack prescription.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Not about bear hunting but while I was gone at my hunting camp this weekend someone tried to break into my house.  My wife was home alone and heard a loud crash and called 911.  We think when she flipped the lights on they ran away.  Totally smashed out a double-pane sliding door, frame and all.  Cops surrounded the house with flashlights and guns but too late.  Nothing taken and no visual identification.  My wife is terrified now and I have to struggle with leaving her alone during season.  Make sure your spouses and families are safe when you are away!

The reason one side didn't break away was it had window tint on it.


----------



## Timberjack86

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Not about bear hunting but while I was gone at my hunting camp this weekend someone tried to break into my house.  My wife was home alone and heard a loud crash and called 911.  We think when she flipped the lights on they ran away.  Totally smashed out a double-pane sliding door, frame and all.  Cops surrounded the house with flashlights and guns but too late.  Nothing taken and no visual identification.  My wife is terrified now and I have to struggle with leaving her alone during season.  Make sure your spouses and families are safe when you are away!
> 
> The reason one side didn't break away was it had window tint on it.
> 
> View attachment 1107712


Sorry to hear that. They stole your sense of security. Glad everyone is ok


----------



## Timberjack86

This is the reason I taught my wife how to shoot a 20 gauge shotgun. It stays loaded with buckshot.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Lol...


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Not about bear hunting but while I was gone at my hunting camp this weekend someone tried to break into my house.  My wife was home alone and heard a loud crash and called 911.  We think when she flipped the lights on they ran away.  Totally smashed out a double-pane sliding door, frame and all.  Cops surrounded the house with flashlights and guns but too late.  Nothing taken and no visual identification.  My wife is terrified now and I have to struggle with leaving her alone during season.  Make sure your spouses and families are safe when you are away!
> 
> The reason one side didn't break away was it had window tint on it.
> 
> View attachment 1107712


Get that woman a security system!


----------



## Whit90

Thunder Head said:


> update:
> Covid test negative.
> Back to clinic. Different doc takes a look. Says i have allergy induced bronchitis. Says theve seen alot of it past couple of weeks. Inhaler almost immediate relief of feeling like i was suffocating.



Just about the same thing that happened to me. Tested positive. After a could days I retested negative. Went back to the doctor and I was in rough shape and the doctor told me I had allergies... I was like "Doc, Ive been on this earth for a good while now and have had allergies, and have been sick many times... I am not just experiencing allergies." Then she said that my allergies caused a sinus infection.... The only allergies I have are spring time... Doctors make me laugh some times.


----------



## Killer Kyle

Way to get it done jbogg! Very proud of ya buddy!!


----------



## Rabun

Bear in driveway


----------



## Killer Kyle

Way to get it done jbogg! Very proud of ya buddy!!


----------



## C.Killmaster

jbogg said:


> I’ve been hunting hard since the opener and have seen a few bears, but haven’t been able to make it happen.  Went to one of my other spots yesterday afternoon for the first time since the season opened.  Not long after I climbed my tree I saw the thick brush shaking about 30 yards out only to have a big black boar hog step out at 20 yards.  I decided I was bear hunting and not pig hunting so he got a pass and at 6:45 PM this nice young Sow came up the ridge behind me and stopped long enough for a shot. I sent out a text to my group  and was relieved to hear that I had help on the way. @Buckman18 and @FMBear showed up faster than the cavalry with knives and meat packs and we made fairly short work of her as we tried our best not to slide down the mountain while working. After so many close calls it felt good for it to finally all come together.  I owe Buckman and FMBear  big time. It would have been a long night without them.
> View attachment 1106809View attachment 1106817



Congrats on the bear Jbogg!  @Buckman18 is an outstanding guy, it blows my mind how much he'll go out of his way to help a fellow hunter.


----------



## jbogg

C.Killmaster said:


> Congrats on the bear Jbogg!  @Buckman18 is an outstanding guy, it blows my mind how much he'll go out of his way to help a fellow hunter.



Thanks Charlie!  Yep, @Buckman18 is good people.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher

Went back last weekend where I found scat, etc and dropped 2 cameras out. This is a very low elevation WMA that I feel like NO ONE hunts. I'm there all throughout the winter and never see anyone. My very old cam (at lower elevation) took burst photos nonstop until it filled the SD card, so it missed out on a few days of opportunity. It did get something a few hours after that was checking out my camera, not positive on what it is. Also one deer. Plenty more scat and tons of busted up whites.
.





Went to the higher elevation cam where the most bear sign was and I had 2 pictures this week. In true GON Bear Forum fashion (from what I've read the past 2 years), you can guess what came through when looking for a bear.


----------



## jbogg

SouthGa Fisher said:


> Went back last weekend where I found scat, etc and dropped 2 cameras out. This is a very low elevation WMA that I feel like NO ONE hunts. I'm there all throughout the winter and never see anyone. My very old cam (at lower elevation) took burst photos nonstop until it filled the SD card, so it missed out on a few days of opportunity. It did get something a few hours after that was checking out my camera, not positive on what it is. Also one deer. Plenty more scat and tons of busted up whites.
> .View attachment 1107858
> View attachment 1107859
> View attachment 1107860
> View attachment 1107863
> 
> 
> Went to the higher elevation cam where the most bear sign was and I had 2 pictures this week. In true GON Bear Forum fashion (from what I've read the past 2 years), you can guess what came through when looking for a bear.
> 
> View attachment 1107865
> View attachment 1107866



Nice buck for sure!


----------



## Thunder Head

Its official,
 Fall has come to the mountains.
Had a pair of rose breasted grosbeaks at my bird feeder yesterday. Today had a juvenile hanging out all day.

Only see them a few days every year, as there migrating back and forth with the weather.


----------



## Clipper

chrislibby88 said:


> Get that woman a security system!


Don't post anywhere on social media that you are going hunting.  Tell the story when you get back.  And get her a security system, a short shotgun, and teach her to shoot it.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Clipper said:


> Don't post anywhere on social media that you are going hunting.  Tell the story when you get back.  And get her a security system, a short shotgun, and teach her to shoot it.




We have a security system but we rarely arm it at night if somebody is home.  That has changed.  And she knows how to use a gun but it happened so fast and she was sound asleep.


----------



## Nicodemus

jbogg said:


> Thanks Charlie!  Yep, @Buckman18 is good people.




Yep, Ol` Joey is a good man.


----------



## EyesUp83

What did I do, bear related, today?  
Well, sat down with my wife and figured out two weekends that work for bear huntin this fall... unfortunately neither of them line up with the Cohutta hunt in December.
Also reached out to a newb to see if he wants to go. (I bet he kills a monster on the first time out, LOL)


----------



## Thunder Head

I got up and went to the woods. Eased in a easy to get to low elevation spot. As soon as i get situated i notice some scat that wasnt there 2 weeks ago. Didnt see a thing. Im still weak. Checked some trees on my way out. No concentration of sign. Did find another pile of scat. Black on outside, tan on the inside

I dont know why. My allergy's went wild in the afternoon. Didnt sleep 3 hours.


----------



## chrislibby88

EyesUp83 said:


> What did I do, bear related, today?
> Well, sat down with my wife and figured out two weekends that work for bear huntin this fall... unfortunately neither of them line up with the Cohutta hunt in December.
> Also reached out to a newb to see if he wants to go. (I bet he kills a monster on the first time out, LOL)


You probably won’t have much luck by late Nov or Dec for bear, good news is the bucks will be running so wild that it won’t matter. Not that it can’t happen, folks kill them all winter. This year produced a good red oak crop, so I would think they will be active later. Seems a lot were killed late last year on the bumper red crop, so that’s promising. My plan for the Dec check in hunt is to get a good buck on the first day or two of the hunt then start checking bear spots.


----------



## EyesUp83

chrislibby88 said:


> You probably won’t have much luck by late Nov or Dec for bear, good news is the bucks will be running so wild that it won’t matter. Not that it can’t happen, folks kill them all winter. This year produced a good red oak crop, so I would think they will be active later. Seems a lot were killed late last year on the bumper red crop, so that’s promising. My plan for the Dec check in hunt is to get a good buck on the first day or two of the hunt then start checking bear spots.


I killed my first bear on the December hunt last year, but yes I agree they aren't too prevalent that time of year. Between my buddy and I we saw another bear, 2 yotes,  and killed 2 pigs.
   As of right now it's looking like I'll be hunting Blue Ridge WMA in November unless I can figure out some NF land to hunt before then.  I'll be going to get a map from the office in social circle this week and get to studying.


----------



## jbogg

Thought I would head up this afternoon to hunt until dark at the same grove of White Oaks where I got my bear two weeks ago.  Well the pigs were already under the oaks at 2:30PM when I arrived.  Waited for around 15 mins listening to them feeding and finally had one ease out of the thicket for an 8 yd shot with the ML. Perfect packing size.  Home well before dark for a change.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> Thought I would head up this afternoon to hunt until dark at the same grove of White Oaks where I got my bear two weeks ago.  Well the pigs were already under the oaks at 2:30PM when I arrived.  Waited for around 15 mins listening to them feeding and finally had one ease out of the thicket for an 8 yd shot with the ML. Perfect packing size.  Home well before dark for a change.
> View attachment 1108930


Well done. Now you can chase big bucks.


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> Thought I would head up this afternoon to hunt until dark at the same grove of White Oaks where I got my bear two weeks ago.  Well the pigs were already under the oaks at 2:30PM when I arrived.  Waited for around 15 mins listening to them feeding and finally had one ease out of the thicket for an 8 yd shot with the ML. Perfect packing size.  Home well before dark for a change.
> View attachment 1108930


Nice!


----------



## EyesUp83

jbogg said:


> Thought I would head up this afternoon to hunt until dark at the same grove of White Oaks where I got my bear two weeks ago.  Well the pigs were already under the oaks at 2:30PM when I arrived.  Waited for around 15 mins listening to them feeding and finally had one ease out of the thicket for an 8 yd shot with the ML. Perfect packing size.  Home well before dark for a change.
> View attachment 1108930


Congrats! thats plenty of sausage and two good tenderloins!!


----------



## Whit90

@jbogg on a roll!! congrats!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

@jbogg Great Job!!!!!


----------



## Whit90

Ill be in the hills Saturday and Sunday looking for a bear, buck, or hog. I plan on doing a lot of walking unless I find some hot sign.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Back at mountain camp through the weekend. I'll hit the woods tomorrow with a muzzle loader and then Saturday with a rifle. National forest... Because the wife wants a little mountain time in October.??  Haven't opened hunting season on public land in a coon's age.
 Sure would love to get that bear but looking forward to getting back on my lease in central Georgia soon afterward...


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

1eyefishing said:


> Back at mountain camp through the weekend. I'll hit the woods tomorrow with a muzzle loader and then Saturday with a rifle. National forest... Because the wife wants a little mountain time in October.??  Haven't opened hunting season on public land in a coon's age.
> Sure would love to get that bear but looking forward to getting back on my lease in central Georgia soon afterward...




After what Is saw a couple years ago I'll never hit public land on opening day again.  I was almost embarrassed for those  guys.   Like someome said earlier,  looked like dudes from the cover of a Cabela's catalog!  And like you said, I'm hitting my lease in middle GA also.... for deer and pigs.  Maybe I'll even get me a rattlesnake or coyote.  I just wanna get away from the newbies and do what I've always done.  Bears are still on my mind but I know when to go where and now ain't the time.


----------



## 1eyefishing

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> After what Is saw a couple years ago I'll never hit public land on opening day again.  I was almost embarrassed for those  guys.   Like someome said earlier,  looked like dudes from the cover of a Cabela's catalog!  And like you said, I'm hitting my lease in middle GA also.... for deer and pigs.  Maybe I'll even get me a rattlesnake or coyote.  I just wanna get away from the newbies and do what I've always done.  Bears are still on my mind but I know when to go where and now ain't the time.



 I'm with you but there is a lot of points here in keeping the wife happy…
 I've got some spots to check out where I have NEVER seen a truck parked. We'll see how it goes and then I can head home as soon as Sunday and into central Georgia for 80% of the next 30 days.
And probably won't need that much time to tag my 2nd buck...

 Rolled this guy on Saturday and got my eyes on an even better one, with fresh stands set up on his sign...



 It's nice to have the pressure off so I can do a little fun tripping like this.


----------



## GAoutdoor

C'mon guys...complaining about hunting on opening day? Georgia has so much public land that there are plenty of places to go and not see anyone, even on opening day. I've lived in and hunted multiple states, and GA will spoil you. I've also hunted public lands that are "packed" with people, "so bad that you'll never see anything" - including once such spot where I see deer ~80% of the time, not 300 yards from the road.


----------



## chrislibby88

GAoutdoor said:


> C'mon guys...complaining about hunting on opening day? Georgia has so much public land that there are plenty of places to go and not see anyone, even on opening day. I've lived in and hunted multiple states, and GA will spoil you. I've also hunted public lands that are "packed" with people, "so bad that you'll never see anything" - including once such spot where I see deer ~80% of the time, not 300 yards from the road.


Perspective. You gotta remember the mountains dudes aren’t used to seeing more than 3 trucks per 10,000 acres. I drive up from middle GA where you can’t get more than 1000 yards from an access road, and where we have hundreds of hunters per 10,000 acres on our WMAs.


----------



## ddd-shooter

chrislibby88 said:


> Perspective. You gotta remember the mountains dudes aren’t used to seeing more than 3 trucks per 10,000 acres. I drive up from middle GA where you can’t get more than 1000 yards from an access road, and where we have hundreds of hunters per 10,000 acres on our WMAs.


I remember those days up here too. Back when our deer population was thriving...Ahhh nostalgia...I sound like an old man


----------



## GAoutdoor

chrislibby88 said:


> Perspective. You gotta remember the mountains dudes aren’t used to seeing more than 3 trucks per 10,000 acres. I drive up from middle GA where you can’t get more than 1000 yards from an access road, and where we have hundreds of hunters per 10,000 acres on our WMAs.


The point I'm trying to make is that you can't kill one without being in the woods. If you go off people complaining that there is nowhere to hunt on XX WMA, you're missing out. My most productive public land spot is on flat, easy to hunt public land, not far from the road. I was reading through forums before going out there the first time, and had I listened to all the people saying it's way overcrowded, not worth your time, no good deer, etc - I would have seriously missed out. 

A coworker of mine used to live in NJ, and I believe him when he said the public land was so crowded you couldn't walk anywhere without seeing other hunters, but in GA, not buying that argument


----------



## Professor

GAoutdoor said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that you can't kill one without being in the woods. If you go off people complaining that there is nowhere to hunt on XX WMA, you're missing out. My most productive public land spot is on flat, easy to hunt public land, not far from the road. I was reading through forums before going out there the first time, and had I listened to all the people saying it's way overcrowded, not worth your time, no good deer, etc - I would have seriously missed out.
> 
> A coworker of mine used to live in NJ, and I believe him when he said the public land was so crowded you couldn't walk anywhere without seeing other hunters, but in GA, not buying that argument


I get it. It can be worse than what we have. Hunting WMAs in central GA is terrifying there are so many people. The mountains are different. You can hunt NF land and see no one for 2 weeks. My point is that opening weekend is crazy at or very near some places I hunt. In a week all these people lose interest in hunting the mountains. So, I just avoid all that excitement by waiting a week.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss

jbogg said:


> I walked for three hours.  I learned once again that snake boots/gaiters are a good idea when hiking solo well off the beaten path.
> View attachment 1085187


I finally bought some this year! They're loud and make stalking harder but I guess I'm getting old and being safer lol.


----------



## Professor

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I finally bought some this year! They're loud and make stalking harder but I guess I'm getting old and being safer lol.


Boots or gaiters?


----------



## jbogg

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I finally bought some this year! They're loud and make stalking harder but I guess I'm getting old and being safer lol.



During the first four or five days of bow season this year I saw more venomous snakes than ever.  I was hunting up high near some rocky outcropping so that is probably why.


----------



## chrislibby88

Tio Hey Seuss said:


> I finally bought some this year! They're loud and make stalking harder but I guess I'm getting old and being safer lol.


https://turtleskin.com/default/snake-gaiters.html
Have you seen these? Haven’t used them, but I plan on getting some. Thin fabric snake gaiters you can wear with your favorite stalking boots. Pretty sure I heard the guys on Southern Outdoorsman podcast mention them.


----------



## jbogg

chrislibby88 said:


> https://turtleskin.com/default/snake-gaiters.html
> Have you seen these? Haven’t used them, but I plan on getting some. Thin fabric snake gaiters you can wear with your favorite stalking boots. Pretty sure I heard the guys on Southern Outdoorsman podcast mention them.



I have been using turtle skins for two or three seasons, and they are awesome. So thin and light that you are not even aware you’re wearing them.  they are not cheap, but I found them on sale online for a little over 100 bucks.  They allow me to wear good stiff quality boots for side hilling and carrying loads in the mountains. Makes all the difference.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Down at my club near Vidalia and we shot this timber rattler this morning checking cameras.  Came within inches of my buddies leg.  Has 13 buttons and is at least 5 feet.  357 mag to the head.  We froze him so I could take him home and tan him so in this photo he is semi frozen and not pretty but he's a beauty.... and I'm being goofy face.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> https://turtleskin.com/default/snake-gaiters.html
> Have you seen these? Haven’t used them, but I plan on getting some. Thin fabric snake gaiters you can wear with your favorite stalking boots. Pretty sure I heard the guys on Southern Outdoorsman podcast mention them.


I have Turtle Skins, and they are the best without a doubt. You have to look past the price or you will opt for some clumpy but cheaper gaiters. The other gaiters I am always wanting to take off. I forget I am wearing the Turtle Skins.


----------



## Whit90

My weekend was a bust. Walked over 12 miles. Saw minimal sign. Saw a gobbler in an area I haven't heard turkeys in years, which was good. It’s tough hunting up in the mountains. Critters seem few and far between.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Not bear related but dropped this 100lb sow on opening day.  Took her to processor to make into hot sausage (a convenience of having hunting club when you're not in the mountains  Looks like she's had babies but she was totally alone.  Doesn't look pregnant either. Thoughts?


----------



## Cwb19

Anybody lose a bear on trey mt road in last couple weeks


----------



## EyesUp83

I went for a run yesterday, and rode the bike the day before while pulling the little one in a bike trailer.... trying to get these legs and lungs ready. Also dug out a tote full of my hunting stuff and finally got around to separating normal camping/hunting stuff from stuff for my mountain trip.


----------



## EyesUp83

Ran hard today to get the lungs all the way opened up...ouch. 
Also, met up with my hunting buddy to plan our trip up there and go through gear, clothing, stuff lists. 
Aaand read up on the lost squirrel hunter to make me feel the need for the emergency kit items to make sure I come home to the family on time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

EyesUp83 said:


> Ran hard today to get the lungs all the way opened up...ouch.
> Also, met up with my hunting buddy to plan our trip up there and go through gear, clothing, stuff lists.
> Aaand read up on the lost squirrel hunter to make me feel the need for the emergency kit items to make sure I come home to the family on time.



Pack a weeks worth of food seems to be a good plan.   A second pair of shoes might be in order.


----------



## GAoutdoor

chrislibby88 said:


> That’s the kinda scat I like to find! Always cut scat with your boot and compare the color of the outside to the inside. If it’s the same creamy tan on the outside then it’s FRESH, as it ages day by day the outside start turning darker until it turns black. Scat that is tan or light brown on the outside makes me slow down and start circling out looking for more sign.


Found these two when I was out weekend before last. How fresh do you think they are? They were easy to break apart with a stick & rather mushy. I was thinking a couple days old.

The purple one was in the middle of a ridge with pines and a good deer trail through it, but the only other sign I found was much older bear scat. The darker one I found near a lot of climbing sign, and about 100 feet from this - not sure exactly how big this bear is, but it's by far the largest mark I've seen (in my limited time):


----------



## JustUs4All

*What did you do bear related today?*

Once again I successfully avoided contact.


----------



## chrislibby88

GAoutdoor said:


> Found these two when I was out weekend before last. How fresh do you think they are? They were easy to break apart with a stick & rather mushy. I was thinking a couple days old.View attachment 1113756View attachment 1113757View attachment 1113758View attachment 1113760
> 
> The purple one was in the middle of a ridge with pines and a good deer trail through it, but the only other sign I found was much older bear scat. The darker one I found near a lot of climbing sign, and about 100 feet from this - not sure exactly how big this bear is, but it's by far the largest mark I've seen (in my limited time):
> 
> View attachment 1113763


The purple scat looked pretty fresh, but I’ve never seen scat from whatever that is so it’s hard to tell. Black gum berries maybe? I thought they dropped earlier with the persimmons? 
The dark acorn scat is over a week old. 
You sure the trail was a deer trail? If it was on the top of the ridge it’s likely a bear trail. Deer trails will usually be down over the edge where you can’t see them from the crest of the ridge.


----------



## GAoutdoor

chrislibby88 said:


> You sure the trail was a deer trail? If it was on the top of the ridge it’s likely a bear trail. Deer trails will usually be down over the edge where you can’t see them from the crest of the ridge.


Yes - I wasn't very accurate with my description. The deer trail wasn't right where the scat was, but offside on the side of the ridge. Several active scrapes. Other than the two piles of scat I didn't see any bear sign - though there were more oaks at lower elevation than the ridge tops. On that note, is it worth going after bear this weekend, or is it getting too late?


----------



## chrislibby88

GAoutdoor said:


> Yes - I wasn't very accurate with my description. The deer trail wasn't right where the scat was, but offside on the side of the ridge. Several active scrapes. Other than the two piles of scat I didn't see any bear sign - though there were more oaks at lower elevation than the ridge tops. On that note, is it worth going after bear this weekend, or is it getting too late?


Man hard to say without putting my boots on the ground. I’m no master bear hunter, but I usually like to keep looking until I hit an overwhelming amount of sign which usually is concentrated by a topo feature. You’ll just know when you hit the “spot”. If you don’t have any better prospects and have the time to burn an observation sit then post up and see what happens. Might wanna see if you can find that black gum it’s been eating and see if it’s still dropping fruit, or find another one nearby.


----------



## GAoutdoor

chrislibby88 said:


> Man hard to say without putting my boots on the ground. I’m no master bear hunter, but I usually like to keep looking until I hit an overwhelming amount of sign which usually is concentrated by a topo feature. You’ll just know when you hit the “spot”. If you don’t have any better prospects and have the time to burn an observation sit then post up and see what happens. Might wanna see if you can find that black gum it’s been eating and see if it’s still dropping fruit, or find another one nearby.


All good advice. I haven't found a really hot spot for bear yet. I took advantage of the light to go out after work yesterday for deer and saw 5...so currently debating my "better prospects"


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I went 9 miles (4.5 in 4.5 out) on the CNF Sunday and it was a perfect windy wet day for bear hunting.  Only busted three big bodied deer and only saw their tails.  Wasn't looking for deer but somebody was.  On the way out while driving on the dirt service road there was a decapitated doe and someone did a sloppy job and left it right there for everyone to see.  Almost on purpose.   Does are illegal there. CNF west of I75.  Freakin locals!!!!!!  Grrrr.... And DNR says call sheriff and sheriff says call DNR.  Nobody cares.  Its anarchy on those mountains.


----------



## Para Bellum

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I went 9 miles (4.5 in 4.5 out) on the CNF Sunday and it was a perfect windy wet day for bear hunting.  Only busted three big bodied deer and only saw their tails.  Wasn't looking for deer but somebody was.  On the way out while driving on the dirt service road there was a decapitated doe and someone did a sloppy job and left it right there for everyone to see.  Almost on purpose.   Does are illegal there. CNF west of I75.  Freakin locals!!!!!!  Grrrr.... And DNR says call sheriff and sheriff says call DNR.  Nobody cares.  Its anarchy on those mountains.



I thought does were off limits on CNF period.


----------



## chrislibby88

Para Bellum said:


> I thought does were off limits on CNF period.


Not for the good ole boys.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I went 9 miles (4.5 in 4.5 out) on the CNF Sunday and it was a perfect windy wet day for bear hunting.  Only busted three big bodied deer and only saw their tails.  Wasn't looking for deer but somebody was.  On the way out while driving on the dirt service road there was a decapitated doe and someone did a sloppy job and left it right there for everyone to see.  Almost on purpose.   Does are illegal there. CNF west of I75.  Freakin locals!!!!!!  Grrrr.... And DNR says call sheriff and sheriff says call DNR.  Nobody cares.  Its anarchy on those mountains.



What evidence from the scene leads you to believe it was locals?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> What evidence from the scene leads you to believe it was locals?




Because I've hunted this mountain for years.  I even nicknamed it Murder Mountain.  A murdered woman was buried up there years ago til they found her and buried her proper. There's a big cross up there in the woods. I have picks and know the story but that's not what this is about .  The locals leave dead dogs and sofas and trash up there.  They shoot guns and leave carcasses where people park.  Oh yeah I'm positive they're locals. There were paper towels and a latex glove and what looked like a baby diaper.  Just a head of a doe with shoulders in tact.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Because I've hunted this mountain for years.  I even nicknamed it Murder Mountain.  A murdered woman was buried up there years ago til they found her and buried her proper. There's a big cross up there in the woods. I have picks and know the story but that's not what this is about .  The locals leave dead dogs and sofas and trash up there.  They shoot guns and leave carcasses where people park.  Oh yeah I'm positive they're locals. There were paper towels and a latex glove and what looked like a baby diaper.  Just a head of a doe with shoulders in tact.


Sounds like a rough place.

Can't say about the carcasses, but I've found that around here, the trashiest places on USFS land are where vagrants have moved in and camped for extended periods and leave the place absolutely disgusting.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

2 years in a row the locals have dumped dead dogs where everybody parks.  Close to where they left the doe head last weekend.  I have found bait buckets hanging from trees for bears also.  Nobody ever hears my complaints and its sketchy just leaving your truck for a few hours.  I have other spots to hunt but this year it seems like there's a truck in every nook and cranny.  Funny how many of these clowns bring beer to hunt with.


----------



## EyesUp83

Just got back from a few days hunting up on NF and it was unsuccessful. I obviously have lots to learn about mountain hunting, but I already knew that much, lol. ALso learned not to try to cut back to camp by walking down a drainage/ stream, Hello Laurel! :/
   Buddy and I camped near a stream around 2700' and hiked each day up to 2900-3600' looking for fresh sign. We found 2 scat piles that were as brown on the outside as they were on the inside but they were a half mile apart, and laying around other scat that was hard and black all the way through. We found some on the trail from the truck that was brown inside with black crust but that was it as far as fresh sign....oh, and up high there was a grumpy bear who was chewing on some saplings right near where some aggressive buck was rubbing other saplings to shreds! 
    We never did see a bear but knew they were in the area, at least occasionally. The acorns were plentiful from 2600 up to 3400 but dried up after that. No bear or deer sign above 3500'. Saw most all the deer sign between 3100and 3500. and the bear sign was from 2400-3400.
   All in all a fun weekend camping and hunting. One of ya'll has a nice stand up there in a great spot... just remember your seat when you leave home cus those metal bars didn't look comfy, lol. You and the squirrels have a great view from there!
   Looking forward to my weekend next year!!


----------



## jbogg

EyesUp83 said:


> Just got back from a few days hunting up on NF and it was unsuccessful. I obviously have lots to learn about mountain hunting, but I already knew that much, lol. ALso learned not to try to cut back to camp by walking down a drainage/ stream, Hello Laurel! :/
> Buddy and I camped near a stream around 2700' and hiked each day up to 2900-3600' looking for fresh sign. We found 2 scat piles that were as brown on the outside as they were on the inside but they were a half mile apart, and laying around other scat that was hard and black all the way through. We found some on the trail from the truck that was brown inside with black crust but that was it as far as fresh sign....oh, and up high there was a grumpy bear who was chewing on some saplings right near where some aggressive buck was rubbing other saplings to shreds!
> We never did see a bear but knew they were in the area, at least occasionally. The acorns were plentiful from 2600 up to 3400 but dried up after that. No bear or deer sign above 3500'. Saw most all the deer sign between 3100and 3500. and the bear sign was from 2400-3400.
> All in all a fun weekend camping and hunting. One of ya'll has a nice stand up there in a great spot... just remember your seat when you leave home cus those metal bars didn't look comfy, lol. You and the squirrels have a great view from there!
> Looking forward to my weekend next year!!



Well don’t feel like the Lone Ranger. I have been trying to get a nice public land mountain buck for a couple of years, and I have still not connected.  As far as taking a shortcut back to the truck, I have learned that lesson several times. I’m a slow learner.


----------



## splatek

@EyesUp83 sounds like a blast!

Others: talk to me about scat and the season change and temperatures? 
I have learned about scat and the estimated time to oxidation in summer/early season, but does the cold, frosty weather alter that timeline? I would hypothesize it does, based on what happens to my dog crap in the backyard, but curious to know if anybody has thought about that in assessing the "Freshness" of bear scat in the hills?

It might be that one is on much fresher scat than they thought because of the effect of the cold, or frost, or what have you. Or as is typical, I could be completely wrong.


----------



## EyesUp83

splatek said:


> @EyesUp83 sounds like a blast!
> 
> Others: talk to me about scat and the season change and temperatures?
> I have learned about scat and the estimated time to oxidation in summer/early season, but does the cold, frosty weather alter that timeline? I would hypothesize it does, based on what happens to my dog crap in the backyard, but curious to know if anybody has thought about that in assessing the "Freshness" of bear scat in the hills?
> 
> It might be that one is on much fresher scat than they thought because of the effect of the cold, or frost, or what have you. Or as is typical, I could be completely wrong.


Interested to hear observations on this. Could be a game-changer if true!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Got the day off work so I did about 6 miles today in some remote CNF that I've been wanting to try. Found a big pile of bear poop the minute I stepped out of my jeep.  Not fresh.  Heard a hen turkey keeing and yelping in the bottom which was pretty cool.  Loud crunchy leaves and still lots of white oak acorns on the ground in some places at higher elevations.   Tons of squirrels that sounded like a big bruin but no avail.  It was one of the most perfect days to be in the mountains though.  I need more comfortable boots too.


----------



## GAoutdoor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Tons of squirrels that sounded like a big bruin but no avail.


My first bear hunt, I heard the most bear sounding squirrel. I'm still amazed at the amount of ruckus they can make.


----------



## splatek

Not bear related, but I agree this should be a mountain hunting forum (maybe).  Yesterday I knocked down a decent spike. I know I know don't shoot the little ones, but I need meat. I am almost 100% certain I heard this fellar and another, much smaller spike, wrestling/rattling over the ridge for about 5-7 minutes until abruptly the littler of the two came hauling butt about 45 yards from me with the one I shot hot on it's tail. Well he must've thought he had officially won, because he stopped dead (no pun intended) perfectly broadside over my offside shoulder. I moved my rifle from the left-handed shooting position to the right handed shooting position, lined up the crosshairs, and squeezed. He dropped right there on the spot. It was a gorgeous morning, coolest I think we've had around here, light breeze, sun... just amazing morning to be in the woods and feel fortunate to have another critter in the freezer. I know I am going to get a little hate for taking a spike, but 1) it's a legal buck and 2) can't eat the antlers and I have a small ego. 

I told my woman, who has been really razzing me about not killing a deer yet, that after one kill with the rifle, the rest of the season would be with the bow only (we shall see how I keep to that suggestion).

Also, I wasn't super far in, but I wasn't not super far in either, so I decided to quarter him up and take every ounce of meat possible off him and pack him out. I was hunting on the ground out of my Waldrop PacSeat - an extremely light and comfortable hunting chair that claims it has the ability to pack out meat, as well. Claim substantiated: I removed my water bladder and various snacks or do-dads out of my large backpack and put the meat and quarters into game bags and into the back pack, then strapped the whole thing to the PacSeat. Loaded up no problem. Why is that when you have meat or weight on your shoulders it seems like it's all uphill on the way back to the truck...?



 




^^ The shoulder straps on that thing could use some cushioning, but I think that's my only complaint about it so far.


----------



## Whit90

Congrats @splatek !


----------



## bear claw

Heck yea. Congratulations. Big bodied deer.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Not bear related, but I agree this should be a mountain hunting forum (maybe).  Yesterday I knocked down a decent spike. I know I know don't shoot the little ones, but I need meat. I am almost 100% certain I heard this fellar and another, much smaller spike, wrestling/rattling over the ridge for about 5-7 minutes until abruptly the littler of the two came hauling butt about 45 yards from me with the one I shot hot on it's tail. Well he must've thought he had officially won, because he stopped dead (no pun intended) perfectly broadside over my offside shoulder. I moved my rifle from the left-handed shooting position to the right handed shooting position, lined up the crosshairs, and squeezed. He dropped right there on the spot. It was a gorgeous morning, coolest I think we've had around here, light breeze, sun... just amazing morning to be in the woods and feel fortunate to have another critter in the freezer. I know I am going to get a little hate for taking a spike, but 1) it's a legal buck and 2) can't eat the antlers and I have a small ego.
> 
> I told my woman, who has been really razzing me about not killing a deer yet, that after one kill with the rifle, the rest of the season would be with the bow only (we shall see how I keep to that suggestion).
> 
> Also, I wasn't super far in, but I wasn't not super far in either, so I decided to quarter him up and take every ounce of meat possible off him and pack him out. I was hunting on the ground out of my Waldrop PacSeat - an extremely light and comfortable hunting chair that claims it has the ability to pack out meat, as well. Claim substantiated: I removed my water bladder and various snacks or do-dads out of my large backpack and put the meat and quarters into game bags and into the back pack, then strapped the whole thing to the PacSeat. Loaded up no problem. Why is that when you have meat or weight on your shoulders it seems like it's all uphill on the way back to the truck...?
> 
> View attachment 1116879
> 
> View attachment 1116880
> View attachment 1116881
> 
> View attachment 1116882
> 
> ^^ The shoulder straps on that thing could use some cushioning, but I think that's my only complaint about it so far.



Great job! My only complaint was you trying to justify your kill. Dandy deer, great experience, and it was what you wanted. No need to apologize or explain yourself. 
Be proud and tell the haters to log off, lol Never heard of the pac seat. Not bad. 
Now go get one with your bow!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Congrats @splatek those deer forum guys probably don't even know how to do that.  Some of em probably never even gutted their own deer.  Cool pics too.


----------



## Raylander

splatek said:


> I know I am going to get a little hate for taking a spike



No hate here. That’s some fine table fare


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Congrats @splatek those deer forum guys probably don't even know how to do that.  Some of em probably never even gutted their own deer.  Cool pics too.


----------



## splatek

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Congrats @splatek those deer forum guys probably don't even know how to do that.  Some of em probably never even gutted their own deer.  Cool pics too.




Um, nah, really?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Not a thing in the world wrong with killing a spike buck.  Congratulations!


----------



## Professor

A great day indeed. If you have the strength to haul out a spike then go for it.


----------



## Para Bellum

splatek said:


> Um, nah, really?



No.  Not really.  That was a little much @KentuckyHeadhunter.  I love the mountains and living in the mountains and hunting the mountains but just because you kill a deer in the mountains doesn’t make the deer “majestic” or any more special than a deer from the Piedmont.  It also doesn’t make you better than one who kills a deer in the swamp.  Congrats on your buck brother Splatek and not trying to derail but the holier than thou attitude in this sub forum is growing.  Not to mention the free advertising for our mountains that are already seeing a lot of new interest and pressure.


----------



## mizzippi jb

OMG PB you gonna get disbarred or something lol.  Mountain forum for only mountain deer, bear, Coons, ducks, squirrels .  How bout y'all start a new forum all together?  And before you bash me for being "non mountain", better do your research


----------



## Para Bellum

mizzippi jb said:


> OMG PB you gonna get disbarred or something lol.  Mountain forum for only mountain deer, bear, Coons, ducks, squirrels .  How bout y'all start a new forum all together?  And before you bash me for being "non mountain", better do your research



IKR?  There are bow hunters on this forum that hunt nothing but metro Atlanta and know more about deer and deer biology than anyone on the Bear Forum.  I think what upsets me most is the fact that most in the Bear Forum don’t live in the mountains, have obviously found something they hold very special, yet pimp it out, inadvertently I’m sure, every chance they get.  It’s like the folks that publicize brookie streams on NGTO.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Para Bellum said:


> No.  Not really.  That was a little much @KentuckyHeadhunter.  I love the mountains and living in the mountains and hunting the mountains but just because you kill a deer in the mountains doesn’t make the deer “majestic” or any more special than a deer from the Piedmont.  It also doesn’t make you better than one who kills a deer in the swamp.  Congrats on your buck brother Splatek and not trying to derail but the holier than thou attitude in this sub forum is growing.  Not to mention the free advertising for our mountains that are already seeing a lot of new interest and pressure.




A little much?  Let's see.... What did I say to offend someone? And where did a mention a deer being anything or majestic?   I'm seriously curious?  I gave @splatek  huge compliments in every way.   I made fun of deer forum because we all know its a joke mostly.  Read what I posted.  I feel like I'm friends with these guys and we share a common thing and they get what I'm saying.  Apparently you don't..


----------



## Para Bellum

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> A little much?  Let's see.... What did I say to offend someone? And where did a mention a deer being anything or majestic?   I'm seriously curious?  I gave @splatek  huge compliments in every way.   I made fun of deer forum because we all know its a joke mostly.  Read what I posted.  I feel like I'm friends with these guys and we share a common thing and they get what I'm saying.  Apparently you don't..



Yeah, a little much.  And you didn’t offend me.  The deer forum isn’t a joke.  The bow hunting forum dang sure ain’t no joke.  Them boys know just as much about it as you do.  Mountains don’t make it more.  You ain’t special.  Neither is Splatek.  Being friends is great and tight knit is great.  All I’m saying is killing a deer in the mountains don’t make you any more special than someone killing one in the flat.  Gutting a deer don’t make you any more special than drivin it straight to a processor.  Quarterin a deer don’t make you special.  Packing one out don’t make you any more special than someone draggin one out or throwin the god dang thing on the back of a four wheeler. Y’all act like y’all reinvented the wheel and brag about it online and next thing you know, there’s six trucks parked at your spot next year.  Keep it up.


----------



## mizzippi jb

@KentuckyHeadhunter..... Please explain to the kind people in the deer forum, along with mods, admins, and ownership, how the deer forum (or any forum other than the mountain forum) is a joke.


----------



## FloppinBob

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> A little much?  Let's see.... What did I say to offend someone? And where did a mention a deer being anything or majestic?   I'm seriously curious?  I gave @splatek  huge compliments in every way.   I made fun of deer forum because we all know its a joke mostly.  Read what I posted.  I feel like I'm friends with these guys and we share a common thing and they get what I'm saying.  Apparently you don't..


I do agree y’all share one thing in common.  It seems to me most GA mountain hunters are indoctrinated with false idea that the vast majority bucks never reach maturity due to starvation, or some other dumb idea. The fact of the matter is the reason bucks don’t reach maturity is because if it has antlers it dies.  If y’all would let them grow they would be just as majestic as y’all make them out to be.


----------



## Para Bellum

mizzippi jb said:


> @KentuckyHeadhunter..... Please explain to the kind people in the deer forum, along with mods, admins, and ownership, how the deer forum (or any forum other than the mountain forum) is a joke.



And why guttin a deer makes you special?  I gutted, skinned and quartered my first one at 9 years old.  Done over 100 I bet since.  If I could get a four wheeler to him with a processor close by, I’d never do another one.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Para Bellum said:


> And why guttin a deer makes you special?  I gutted, skinned and quartered my first one at 9 years old.  Done over 100 I bet since.  If I could get a four wheeler to him with a processor close by, I’d never do another one.


I don't gut em cause I'm usually about 3/4 mile from the house.  Drag em to the fo wheela, hang em.  Quarters, straps, inside loins. And sometimes a head for the taxi. Rest goes to the yotes and carrion fowl


----------



## Para Bellum

mizzippi jb said:


> I don't gut em cause I'm usually about 3/4 mile from the house.  Drag em to the fo wheela, hang em.  Quarters, straps, inside loins. And sometimes a head for the taxi. Rest goes to the yotes and carrion fowl



“Sometimes” a head for the taxi?  Stop it.  Just stop it.


----------



## FloppinBob

mizzippi jb said:


> @KentuckyHeadhunter..... Please explain to the kind people in the deer forum, along with mods, admins, and ownership, how the deer forum (or any forum other than the mountain forum) is a joke.


It’s cause they don’t have Neckbeards.


----------



## jbogg

FloppinBob said:


> I do agree y’all share one thing in common.  It seems to me most GA mountain hunters are indoctrinated with false idea that the vast majority bucks never reach maturity due to starvation, or some other dumb idea. The fact of the matter is the reason bucks don’t reach maturity is because if it has antlers it dies.  If y’all would let them grow they would be just as majestic as y’all make them out to be.



Against all odds there does not appear to be a single thing in this post that is accurate. Thanks for visiting the Bear forum @FloppinBob!


----------



## mizzippi jb

jbogg said:


> Against all odds there does not appear to be a single thing in this post that is accurate. Thanks for visiting the Bear forum @FloppinBob!


#themountainforum
It Don't have to be about bears up in herah!


----------



## jbogg

mizzippi jb said:


> #themountainforum
> It Don't have to be about bears up in herah!



Everybody knows that mountain hunters are tougher, and mountain deer are more majestic. It’s just the way it is. If you don’t believe me just ask any mountain Hunter.


----------



## Raylander

Whole buncha tore up critters in here..


----------



## mizzippi jb

jbogg said:


> Everybody knows that mountain hunters are tougher, and mountain deer are more majestic. It’s just the way it is. If you don’t believe me just ask any mountain Hunter.


Ain't no doubt about that (according to some). Let's start a petetion to the higher up's here and just roll the me over to the mountain hunting subforum.


----------



## Nicodemus

Ya`ll be civil, please.  Thanks.


----------



## jbogg

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll be civil, please.  Thanks.



Straighten em out Nic. I think we got some foreigners over here in the bear forum. ?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Well, the internet strikes again. It is undefeated after all. Y'all got real sideways real fast. 

What did I do bear related today?

I shot my bow. As per usual.


----------



## Professor

FloppinBob said:


> I do agree y’all share one thing in common.  It seems to me most GA mountain hunters are indoctrinated with false idea that the vast majority bucks never reach maturity due to starvation, or some other dumb idea. The fact of the matter is the reason bucks don’t reach maturity is because if it has antlers it dies.  If y’all would let them grow they would be just as majestic as y’all make them out to be.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Professor

Para Bellum said:


> No.  Not really.  That was a little much @KentuckyHeadhunter.  I love the mountains and living in the mountains and hunting the mountains but just because you kill a deer in the mountains doesn’t make the deer “majestic” or any more special than a deer from the Piedmont.  It also doesn’t make you better than one who kills a deer in the swamp.  Congrats on your buck brother Splatek and not trying to derail but the holier than thou attitude in this sub forum is growing.  Not to mention the free advertising for our mountains that are already seeing a lot of new interest and pressure.


I don’t know man. I stopped hunting deer because hunting had changed so much that it no longer resembled what I used to love. Hunting today is a lot closer to farming in my opinion. I am not running down anyone and have no problem with them hunting the way they want to hunt. But, I have read a lot about the best flavor corn to put in their automatic feeders. That is not for me. I hunt the mountains now and love deer hunting again. It is that much more than hunting in the Piedmont. Butchering an animal on the side of a mountain is a big deal and I have talked with plenty of hunters that don’t want to hunt the mountains because they don’t want to pack one out. Some want it badly enough they are willing hike and climb miles for a chance at a mature mountain buck, and then butcher him and pack him out. There is a difference and it should be recognized. I am one of the worst when it comes to talking up mountain bucks and hunting in the mountains generally. I would hope most people understand that while I mean what I say, I throw a lot hyperbole in with it.


----------



## Para Bellum

Professor said:


> I don’t know man. I stopped hunting deer because hunting had changed so much that it no longer resembled what I used to love. Hunting today is a lot closer to farming in my opinion. I am not running down anyone and have no problem with them hunting the way they want to hunt. But, I have read a lot about the best flavor corn to put in their automatic feeders. That is not for me. I hunt the mountains now and love deer hunting again. It is that much more than hunting in the Piedmont. Butchering an animal on the side of a mountain is a big deal and I have talked with plenty of hunters that don’t want to hunt the mountains because they don’t want to pack one out. Some want it badly enough they are willing hike and climb miles for a chance at a mature mountain buck, and then butcher him and pack him out. There is a difference and it should be recognized. I am one of the worst when it comes to talking up mountain bucks and hunting in the mountains generally. I would hope most people understand that while I mean what I say, I throw a lot hyperbole in with it.



I don’t take exception to anyone cherishing the mountains.  I dang sure don’t want to visit a sub forum full of “Heaths” either though.  I also think you’re all doing yourself a disservice with the advertising and praising.  I said mine and I’m done.  Again, none of my rant was directed at @splatek.  Congrats again on the buck.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

Para Bellum said:


> I don’t take exception to anyone cherishing the mountains.  I dang sure don’t want to visit a sub forum full of “Heaths” either though.  I also think you’re all doing yourself a disservice with the advertising and praising.  I said mine and I’m done.  Again, none of my rant was directed at @splatek.  Congrats again on the buck.



I agree with you there. If we have learned anything from duck dynasty, the hunting public, the pinhoti project, etc; when you have something you really love…….sssssshhhhhhhh

Not directing anything at anyone AT ALL.  Please dont take it that way anyone, but the internet and its wide reaching permanence has done nothing but harm to hunting.


----------



## Cpperhead3

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I went 9 miles (4.5 in 4.5 out) on the CNF Sunday and it was a perfect windy wet day for bear hunting.  Only busted three big bodied deer and only saw their tails.  Wasn't looking for deer but somebody was.  On the way out while driving on the dirt service road there was a decapitated doe and someone did a sloppy job and left it right there for everyone to see.  Almost on purpose.   Does are illegal there. CNF west of I75.  Freakin locals!!!!!!  Grrrr.... And DNR says call sheriff and sheriff says call DNR.  Nobody cares.  Its anarchy on those mountains.



I’d maybe try to choose words a little more wisely. Some of the locals would likely hurt your feelings if you had that attitude in person. I could say, you sound like any other city trash, putting stereotypes on the local man. But I won’t. I’ve seen more damage done by a wide margin from the flat landers and city dwellers that pour in on the weekends with no respect for our area because they don’t live here. There is bad apples in every bunch.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Cpperhead3 said:


> I’d maybe try to choose words a little more wisely. Some of the locals would likely hurt your feelings if you had that attitude in person. I could say, you sound like any other city trash, putting stereotypes on the local man. But I won’t. I’ve seen more damage done by a wide margin from the flat landers and city dwellers that pour in on the weekends with no respect for our area because they don’t live here. There is bad apples in every bunch.




City trash?  Maybe I know for a fact its locals.  What do you know about somewhere you've never been?  And I don't live in or near any city.  Keep this forum friendly or go harass people somewhere else pal.


----------



## Cpperhead3

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> City trash?  Maybe I know for a fact its locals.  What do you know about somewhere you've never been?  And I don't live in or near any city.  Keep this forum friendly or go harass people somewhere else pal.



Exactly. Keep the forum friendly or go harass people somewhere else. All I did was apply a stereotype to a group of people I can’t stand. Same as you. What if I know for a fact that flatlanders destroy our roads, drive up prices, push for things they have down yonder? Just like you know for a fact that the local folks do the things you said.

And how do you know I’ve never been there? I’ve hunted every county of north Georgia that holds bear.


----------



## Whit90

well this is goofy....

btw... I think a mountain buck is more special than a piedmont buck... 

Thats the truth.


----------



## Cpperhead3

Freakin flat landers!!!!!!! Grrrr


----------



## Whit90

yall are funny today.


----------



## Raylander

No deer in the MTNs. They all starved to death..


----------



## jbogg

I’m relatively new to hunting the mountains. I’m not from there, and don’t live there, so I fully understand that makes me a “city feller”.  I do love hunting the mountains however, and over the past five years have probably spent as much time well off the beaten path up there as many local hunters who live up there.  Hunting up there is physically and mentally Challenging, and any critter I take up there is special to me. Doesn’t mean I expect it to be special to you.  I saw more deer this past weekend on national forest than I saw in all my hunts last year combined. They are hard earned for sure, and that makes a successful hunt a little extra sweet.


----------



## splatek

Para Bellum said:


> I don’t take exception to anyone cherishing the mountains.  I dang sure don’t want to visit a sub forum full of “Heaths” either though.  I also think you’re all doing yourself a disservice with the advertising and praising.  I said mine and I’m done.  Again, none of my rant was directed at @splatek.  Congrats again on the buck.



Hey man, thanks! Like @jbogg I am new to hunting the mountains, new to hunting (this is my 3rd season) and so everything I kill is special. I once heard a great bowhunter say that you have to get good at killing small things to not freak out when something big comes along. That's what I am doing. Soemtimes I justify it, because in a world of huge racks, I just ain't that good. I didn't think you were targeting anything at me and not really knowing you it probably would not matter if you were. I just like this forum. I've learned a lot from the folks on here - local and city dwellers. And in hindsight, which we all know is 20/20, I don't think this should be the "mountain forum." Shoot, keep it as a bear forum and then less folks will see the deer we post in here, ...maybe? And in the future I just might only share in my small circle of hunting buddies. I've seen the negative side of this happen to a few great brook trout streams and it's heartbreaking.


----------



## jbogg

I can understand how publicizing a stream could result in overfishing. However, comparing a spec stream to the entire national forest is a false equivalence. The square footage of all streams combined probably makes up a fraction of 1% of the total area on National Forest, and as a result does not require much added pressure to result in a negative impact. 

When you consider the physical difficulty of Hunting the  Mountains, combined with the rarity of the game these days I truly don’t believe we have to worry about social media ruining the national forest.  There may be those who are inclined to give it a try after reading about it online, but most will tuck tail and limp home after one weekend in those woods.  It takes a special kind of sickness to be willing to work so hard and see so little in the way of game.

I do have to chuckle to myself when I see some guys on here who are willing to spend all year on the forum talking about hunting bears in North Georgia, only to be reluctant in sharing any photos of their success for fear of letting the secret get out. To each his own.


----------



## Cpperhead3

jbogg said:


> I can understand how publicizing a stream could result in overfishing. However, comparing a spec stream to the entire national forest is a false equivalence. The square footage of all streams combined probably makes up a fraction of 1% of the total national forest, and as a result does not require much added pressure to result in a negative impact.
> 
> When you consider the physical difficulty of Hunting the  Mountains, combined with the rarity of the game these days I truly don’t believe we have to worry about social media ruining the national forest.  There may be those who are inclined to give it a try after reading about it online, but most will tuck tail and limp home after one weekend in those woods.  It takes a special kind of sickness to be willing to work so hard and see so little in the way of game.
> 
> I do have to chuckle to myself when I see some guys on here who are willing to spend all year on the forum talking about hunting bears in North Georgia, only to refuse to share any photos of their success for fear of letting the secret get out. To each his own.



Its funny to me just how much game is around here that goes unnoticed. Just last week I was tromping around on a wma, only a half mile or so from the truck on an old road bed. I could not take a step without landing on bear tracks or crap. The most bear sign I’ve seen on a wma in years. I went back and hunted it a couple days later when it opened. Saw several big bears but I don’t kill them without my dogs. I was looking for a good deer. But back at the check station all the folks were talking about the lack of bear and the population being down. Nobody would have believed me if I told them I saw 3 dandy bears within a few hundred yards of the truck that morning.


----------



## jbogg

Cpperhead3 said:


> Its funny to me just how much game is around here that goes unnoticed. Just last week I was tromping around on a wma, only a half mile or so from the truck on an old road bed. I could not take a step without landing on bear tracks or crap. The most bear sign I’ve seen on a wma in years. I went back and hunted it a couple days later when it opened. Saw several big bears but I don’t kill them without my dogs. I was looking for a good deer. But back at the check station all the folks were talking about the lack of bear and the population being down. Nobody would have believed me if I told them I saw 3 dandy bears within a few hundred yards of the truck that morning.



I get it. You parked at the right spot on that day. Some days there’s so much Bear scat in an area you have to make an effort not to step in it, and other times you can walk mile after a mile without finding a single pile.  My earlier statements were mainly based on the DNR‘s population estimates. 3 to 4 bear per square mile and 4 to 5 deer per square mile is very sparse compared to most places.


----------



## Cpperhead3

jbogg said:


> I get it. You parked at the right spot on that day. Some days there’s so much Bear scat in an area you have to make an effort not to step in it, and other times you can walk mile after a mile without finding a single pile.  My earlier statements were mainly based on the DNR‘s population estimates. 3 to 4 bear per square mile and 4 to 5 deer per square mile is very sparse compared to most places.



I agree about the sparsely populated deer. But I don’t agree about the bear. Everywhere I go anymore there is bear. Almost every hunt I’ve made on the Georgia side this year has landed me in heavy bear sign and sightings. All I’m saying there is a lot more bear than people realize. I’d say there is many more bear than deer in my part of the country anyways. I haven’t walked mile after mile and not seen bear sign ever. Even during the dead of winter when I’m running dogs. And that’s spending probably 250-300 days a year looking for sign and running dogs with the occasional deer hunt mixed in.


----------



## jbogg

Cpperhead3 said:


> I agree about the sparsely populated deer. But I don’t agree about the bear. Everywhere I go anymore there is bear. Almost every hunt I’ve made on the Georgia side this year has landed me in heavy bear sign and sightings. All I’m saying there is a lot more bear than people realize. I’d say there is many more bear than deer in my part of the country anyways. I haven’t walked mile after mile and not seen bear sign ever. Even during the dead of winter when I’m running dogs. And that’s spending probably 250-300 days a year looking for sign and running dogs with the occasional deer hunt mixed in.



I wonder what the true bear population really is on Chattahoochee National Forest.  I believe it’s roughly 1200 square miles, but the bears  are not dispersed evenly across that range. There are pockets with much higher densities, and vice versa.


----------



## Cpperhead3

jbogg said:


> I wonder what the true bear population really is on Chattahoochee National Forest.  I believe it’s roughly 1200 square miles, but the bears  are not dispersed evenly across that range. There are pockets with much higher densities, and vice versa.



100% about those pockets. And those pockets are spreading further south at a rapid rate. Historically all of the rough country on ga/nc/tn borders held the higher populations but I’ve seen that change. During  summer/winter training season my best bear hunting is down on the very southern ends of their range in north Georgia. Pressure? Temperature? Mast? I don’t know but the bears ain’t just sticking to the rough high country like the old days.


----------



## Para Bellum

jbogg said:


> I can understand how publicizing a stream could result in overfishing. However, comparing a spec stream to the entire national forest is a false equivalence. The square footage of all streams combined probably makes up a fraction of 1% of the total area on National Forest, and as a result does not require much added pressure to result in a negative impact.
> 
> When you consider the physical difficulty of Hunting the  Mountains, combined with the rarity of the game these days I truly don’t believe we have to worry about social media ruining the national forest.  There may be those who are inclined to give it a try after reading about it online, but most will tuck tail and limp home after one weekend in those woods.  It takes a special kind of sickness to be willing to work so hard and see so little in the way of game.
> 
> I do have to chuckle to myself when I see some guys on here who are willing to spend all year on the forum talking about hunting bears in North Georgia, only to be reluctant in sharing any photos of their success for fear of letting the secret get out. To each his own.



It’s not just hunting and fishing pressure.  It’s cyclists, hikers, cabin renters, leafers, hippies. I picked up a 13 gallon trash bag worth of litter this morning from where the blacktop ends to my house.  It’s sickening.  HWY 60 looks like a God dang landfill.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Para Bellum said:


> It’s not just hunting and fishing pressure.  It’s cyclists, hikers, cabin renters, leafers, hippies. I picked up a 13 gallon trash bag worth of litter this morning from where the blacktop ends to my house.  It’s sickening.  HWY 60 looks like a God dang landfill.




This I agree with.


----------



## EyesUp83

splatek said:


> Not bear related, but I agree this should be a mountain hunting forum (maybe).  Yesterday I knocked down a decent spike. I know I know don't shoot the little ones, but I need meat. I am almost 100% certain I heard this fellar and another, much smaller spike, wrestling/rattling over the ridge for about 5-7 minutes until abruptly the littler of the two came hauling butt about 45 yards from me with the one I shot hot on it's tail. Well he must've thought he had officially won, because he stopped dead (no pun intended) perfectly broadside over my offside shoulder. I moved my rifle from the left-handed shooting position to the right handed shooting position, lined up the crosshairs, and squeezed. He dropped right there on the spot. It was a gorgeous morning, coolest I think we've had around here, light breeze, sun... just amazing morning to be in the woods and feel fortunate to have another critter in the freezer. I know I am going to get a little hate for taking a spike, but 1) it's a legal buck and 2) can't eat the antlers and I have a small ego.
> 
> I told my woman, who has been really razzing me about not killing a deer yet, that after one kill with the rifle, the rest of the season would be with the bow only (we shall see how I keep to that suggestion).
> 
> Also, I wasn't super far in, but I wasn't not super far in either, so I decided to quarter him up and take every ounce of meat possible off him and pack him out. I was hunting on the ground out of my Waldrop PacSeat - an extremely light and comfortable hunting chair that claims it has the ability to pack out meat, as well. Claim substantiated: I removed my water bladder and various snacks or do-dads out of my large backpack and put the meat and quarters into game bags and into the back pack, then strapped the whole thing to the PacSeat. Loaded up no problem. Why is that when you have meat or weight on your shoulders it seems like it's all uphill on the way back to the truck...?
> 
> View attachment 1116879
> 
> View attachment 1116880
> View attachment 1116881
> 
> View attachment 1116882
> 
> ^^ The shoulder straps on that thing could use some cushioning, but I think that's my only complaint about it so far.


Congrats on putting good meat in the freezer.  I'll shoot a spike when the meat level gets too low.  Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Cpperhead3 said:


> Freakin flat landers!!!!!!! Grrrr




That`s not the way to gain the respect of some of your fellow hunters.


----------



## Cpperhead3

Nicodemus said:


> That`s not the way to gain the respect of some of your fellow hunters.



Go back and look at his quote. He said “freakin locals”!!!  All I did was mimic him.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Nicodemus said:


> That`s not the way to gain the respect of some of your fellow hunters.



There's some flatlanders that I happen to have very much respect for!


----------



## Nicodemus

Cpperhead3 said:


> Go back and look at his quote. He said “freakin locals”!!!  All I did was mimic him.




And you go back and read post #771.

This is all I will say on the subject.


----------



## jbogg

Para Bellum said:


> It’s not just hunting and fishing pressure.  It’s cyclists, hikers, cabin renters, leafers, hippies. I picked up a 13 gallon trash bag worth of litter this morning from where the blacktop ends to my house.  It’s sickening.  HWY 60 looks like a God dang landfill.



I can’t argue with that.  People that leave their trash for others to deal with are scum.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner

It takes an incredible amount of work to do lots of things in the outdoors and the crowds are there. Duck hunting is insane now. Guys buying $20k boats, camping out in holes on public land, scouting with the same or more intensity that we do for bear. 

A buddy of mine from my trad club backpacked 11 miles in elk hunting in CO this year and found over 40 other hunters in the same drainage. 

Turkey hunting has never been the same since social media. Very common for me to find other hunters 6 or more miles in.
Dont think it cannot happen.


----------



## Whit90

well boys, this flat lander gave it a go at bear hunting this early season. I put miles in, and got within 60ish yards of a great bear, but couldn't make it happen. It was the only one I saw, but saw lots of sign and areas with no sign. 

Since the first of November, I've been focused on these flat land deer. Got a good buck at a quota hunt. Going to try to jump shot some woodies this weekend and get another deer as well. I don't know if I will make it back up to the mountains this year or not. I will be back next year for sure, and I am sure Ill turkey hunt up that way some, as I always do. 

Speaking of city folk ruining the mountains, anyone else see where there will be a "resort" style community built between wildcat and LaPrades?


----------



## FloppinBob

jbogg said:


> Against all odds there does not appear to be a single thing in this post that is accurate. Thanks for visiting the Bear forum @FloppinBob!


Actually it’s pretty accurate.  Look at the KY mtns, look at Western PA, Ohio, MO Ozarks.  There is some of the best whitetail hunting and black bear hunting in the country in those areas. In some of those areas the deer density is much lower then the GA mtns.  It’s your type  of mentality that keeps the GA mtns from being a heavy horned area. Do some research, it’s very accurate.


----------



## Para Bellum

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> It takes an incredible amount of work to do lots of things in the outdoors and the crowds are there. Duck hunting is insane now. Guys buying $20k boats, camping out in holes on public land, scouting with the same or more intensity that we do for bear.
> 
> A buddy of mine from my trad club backpacked 11 miles in elk hunting in CO this year and found over 40 other hunters in the same drainage.
> 
> Turkey hunting has never been the same since social media. Very common for me to find other hunters 6 or more miles in.
> Dont think it cannot happen.



^This.  1000%.


----------



## Para Bellum

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> It takes an incredible amount of work to do lots of things in the outdoors and the crowds are there. Duck hunting is insane now. Guys buying $20k boats, camping out in holes on public land, scouting with the same or more intensity that we do for bear.
> 
> A buddy of mine from my trad club backpacked 11 miles in elk hunting in CO this year and found over 40 other hunters in the same drainage.
> 
> Turkey hunting has never been the same since social media. Very common for me to find other hunters 6 or more miles in.
> Dont think it cannot happen.



I don’t want the north Georgia mountains to ever look like Bayou Meto.


----------



## Raylander

FloppinBob said:


> Actually it’s pretty accurate.  Look at the KY mtns, look at Western PA, Ohio, MO Ozarks.  There is some of the best whitetail hunting and black bear hunting in the country in those areas. In some of those areas the deer density is much lower then the GA mtns.  It’s your type  of mentality that keeps the GA mtns from being a heavy horned area. Do some research, it’s very accurate.



Kentucky barely has enough bears to hunt (estimated 1000 animals). MO just finished their first ever bear hunt, totaling in 12 killed bears. Ohio has a whopping population of 50-100 animals. Needless to say, you can’t hunt bears in Ohio.. Thems some slim pickings for best bear hunting in the country..


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Para Bellum does "Mouth for War" mean you're a Pantera fan?  Off subject but just noticed it.  RIP Dime.


----------



## EyesUp83

Two loudmouths on this thread were enough to upset the normally well balanced level of mutual respect. This is unfortunate.

 BTW, I am a "flatlander" who thinks that the harder the work the greater the reward of success (personal gratification). Thus, I pursue hunting the mountains whenever I can. If you want things physically easier and its just as rewarding to you, thats ok. Go hunt, and enjoy it to the fullest. 

  Hope ya'll fill your freezers full of meat, and your memories with good stories and learned wisdom to pass on to the up-and-comers.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I have a buddy in the FBI and his hobby is wildlife photography.  He makes these out of old window frames and my wife got him to make me one.  Like looking out a window.  Pretty cool surprise gift.


----------



## jbogg

FloppinBob said:


> Actually it’s pretty accurate.  Look at the KY mtns, look at Western PA, Ohio, MO Ozarks.  There is some of the best whitetail hunting and black bear hunting in the country in those areas. In some of those areas the deer density is much lower then the GA mtns.  It’s your type  of mentality that keeps the GA mtns from being a heavy horned area. Do some research, it’s very accurate.



Seriously, your post just does not make any sense. I’m confused as to how my mentality is keeping Georgia Mountain deer from being heavy horned? What exactly is my mentality? Feel free to clarify. There’s not many deer up in the mountains, but there are plenty of bucks that get to be old and wise.  This occurs because Hunter numbers are low up there, and those deer live in some remote hard to access areas. A deer growing a heavy set of horns has as much to do with nutrition as anything else and that is what is lacking up in the mountains, especially during years of mast failure.

Additionally, you claim that some of those other states have some of the best Whitetail hunting in the country while at the same time having a deer density much lower than Chattahoochee National Forest. Nothing about that makes any sense. If you get any lower than the 4 - 5 deer per square mile we have on CNF then you really don’t have any deer to hunt.


----------



## Para Bellum

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Para Bellum does "Mouth for War" mean you're a Pantera fan?  Off subject but just noticed it.  RIP Dime.



Long story but yes.  It does mean I’m a Pantera fan.


----------



## Para Bellum

EyesUp83 said:


> Two loudmouths on this thread were enough to upset the normally well balanced level of mutual respect. This is unfortunate.
> 
> BTW, I am a "flatlander" who thinks that the harder the work the greater the reward of success (personal gratification). Thus, I pursue hunting the mountains whenever I can. If you want things physically easier and its just as rewarding to you, thats ok. Go hunt, and enjoy it to the fullest.
> 
> Hope ya'll fill your freezers full of meat, and your memories with good stories and learned wisdom to pass on to the up-and-comers.



Assuming I’m one of the loudmouths, I’ll tell you that you’ve missed the point.  I don’t care if you’re a flatlander or a hillbilly.  I don’t care if you haul your deer from a feeder to a processor with a $100,000 pickup or haul it from a chestnut oak to your home on your back.  One or the other don’t make you better’n anyone else.  And while I can 100% appreciate folks love and affection for the mountains, loose lips sink ships.  It’s already begun.


----------



## jbogg

Para Bellum said:


> Assuming I’m one of the loudmouths, I’ll tell you that you’ve missed the point.  I don’t care if you’re a flatlander or a hillbilly.  I don’t care if you haul your deer from a feeder to a processor with a $100,000 pickup or haul it from a chestnut oak to your home on your back.  One or the other don’t make you better’n anyone else.  And while I can 100% appreciate folks love and affection for the mountains, loose lips sink ships.  It’s already begun.



And yet everyone of us has volunteered to join a public hunting subforum where we talk about and inadvertently promote hunting in the North Georgia mountains.


----------



## Para Bellum

jbogg said:


> And yet everyone of us has volunteered to join a public hunting subforum where we talk about and inadvertently promote hunting in the North Georgia mountains.



Not every one of us but that’s the point yes.


----------



## Professor

Para Bellum said:


> Assuming I’m one of the loudmouths, I’ll tell you that you’ve missed the point.  I don’t care if you’re a flatlander or a hillbilly.  I don’t care if you haul your deer from a feeder to a processor with a $100,000 pickup or haul it from a chestnut oak to your home on your back.  One or the other don’t make you better’n anyone else.  And while I can 100% appreciate folks love and affection for the mountains, loose lips sink ships.  It’s already begun.


I hear this a good bit. The dire warning.  Don’t tell people there are deer in the mountains





FloppinBob said:


> Actually it’s pretty accurate.  Look at the KY mtns, look at Western PA, Ohio, MO Ozarks.  There is some of the best whitetail hunting and black bear hunting in the country in those areas. In some of those areas the deer density is much lower then the GA mtns.  It’s your type  of mentality that keeps the GA mtns from being a heavy horned area. Do some research, it’s very accurate.


I still do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## Whit90

@Para Bellum Sounds to me like you are just gripping… and to the wrong folk too. We are all on the the same team as you. Sounds like you need to be griping to the cyclists, hikers, cabin renters, leafers, and hippies that you speak of. None of us want to see the mountains trashed or over crowded.

Everyone understands that loose lips sink ships, but this is a hunting forum and it’s inevitable that there are going to be some loose lips here and there. If it’s the cyclists, hikers, cabin renters, leafers, and hippies you are worried about, I think your in the wrong place. I’d suggest adding Youtubers to that’s list as well.

Also your opinion of how “it doesn’t matter how you do it, it doesn’t make you any better than anyone else” is not valid, because no one here is trying to be better than anyone else. Lastly, who are you to tell someone what makes a hunt special for them or what doesn’t?


----------



## Para Bellum

Whit90 said:


> @Para Bellum Sounds to me like you are just gripping… and to the wrong folk too. We are all on the the same team as you. Sounds like you need to be griping to the cyclists, hikers, cabin renters, leafers, and hippies that you speak of. None of us want to see the mountains trashed or over crowded.
> 
> Everyone understands that loose lips sink ships, but this is a hunting forum and it’s inevitable that there are going to be some loose lips here and there. If it’s the cyclists, hikers, cabin renters, leafers, and hippies you are worried about, I think your in the wrong place. I’d suggest adding Youtubers to that’s lost as well.
> 
> Also your opinion of how “it doesn’t matter how you do it, it doesn’t make you any better than anyone else” is not valid, because no one here is trying to be better than anyone else. Lastly, who are you to tell someone what makes a hunt special for them or what doesn’t?



It doesn’t sound like you read here much Whitney. Folks are constantly pimping out the mountains.  Talking about how much better the experience is, how much more it takes to pack an animal out, how much more meaningful a mediocre buck is.  All because it happened in the mountains.  One day, someone will be in your holler when you get there.  Now get out there and do some more BeardBrand commercials you metro son of a gun!  In all seriousness, I’m done.  Y’all have at it.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I'm biting my tongue because that was wrong on so many levels.  The personal attacks on people tells a lot about someone.  Heck I was called "city trash" .  My wife got a kick out of that one!  

What did you do bear related today?


----------



## Whit90

Para Bellum said:


> It doesn’t sound like you read here much Whitney. Folks are constantly pimping out the mountains.  Talking about how much better the experience is, how much more it takes to pack an animal out, how much more meaningful a mediocre buck is.  All because it happened in the mountains.  One day, someone will be in your holler when you get there.  Now get out there and do some more BeardBrand commercials you metro son of a gun!  In all seriousness, I’m done.  Y’all have at it.



How dare you use my government name!

There is more adventure in the mountains.
It is more physically demanding.
The harder the work, the more meaningful the reward.

The thing is, these days the majority of people could care less about all of that.

I think I see your angle now. You live up in the mountains and hunt public land near you, and because you live up there you think you have more of a right to hunt "your" holler than anyone else does. I dont have a holler, and neither do you if you are referring to public land. Is that your problem?

If you have an contact at BeardBrand, please hook a brother up. I ought to be making money off of this glorious beard!


----------



## mizzippi jb

I bet Nicodemus would disagree with the "more adventure" part. The Oconee river bottoms of southeast ga are pretty adventurous.


----------



## mizzippi jb

FYI the adventure is what you make it. Go down to cedar creek and hike in 3 miles. Kill you a deer.  Not much different you still gonna bust your butt getting him out.  So yeah, that argument is definitely a false narrative.
Mtn man with a hound light to have 1 that'll put game up a tree ?


----------



## Professor

FloppinBob said:


> I believe he is actually saying some of you act like y’all are the best thing since slice bread, when in all actuality you are nothing but a bunch of dink killing, Oedipal lovers that don’t realize what you do in the mtns is no more special than one does in the flat land.


So, you are saying that some people disagree with some other people and need to learn to focus on themselves?


----------



## Nicodemus

mizzippi jb said:


> I bet Nicodemus would disagree with the "more adventure" part. The Oconee river bottoms of southeast ga are pretty adventurous.




There`s still some wild places down here in these swamps. A few more hidden dangers to look out for down here than up yonder too. It pays to be mindful anytime and anywhere, but especially so down here.


----------



## Whit90

@FloppinBob  I don't see that and it surely aint me... I cant kill a dang thing up there. Im just a sorry bearded flat lander that likes to walk around with a rifle in the woods and hope to stubble upon a living creature to take home.

That was sarcastic, but when I read it back, it seems as if the ones on the other side of this argument are the ones that are beating down their fellow hunter.... almost like they think they are better than them for some reason.

I just see some guys that are happy to hunt and thankful that they have the mountains to enjoy. and there's nothing wrong about bragging about that.


----------



## Whit90

@mizzippi jb you are right, the adventure is 100% what you make it! And every person is going to have a different idea of how or where they find their adventure. There is nothing wrong with a person being drawn to the hills, or the swamp to have that adventure.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## splatek

I pretty much only hunt the mountains, because the idea of driving through that mess we call Atlanta... well no way! I tried it and I am done.
I much prefer the mountains, because if hunting ain't working, I can go catch a lunch of specks.


----------



## Pig Predator

I live in the mountains and hunt both, private flatland/swamps and public mountains. Both are equally challenging unless you're just staring at the edges of a crop of pnuts all day in a shooting house(which I do also). To me its much easier to hike up the side of a mountain for a few hundred yards vs the same distance in ankle to knee deep swamp muck. I have yet to run into any other hunters on either.


----------



## Buckman18

Nicodemus said:


> There`s still some wild places down here in these swamps. A few more hidden dangers to look out for down here than up yonder too. It pays to be mindful anytime and anywhere, but especially so down here.



True. 

Topo and yellow jackets/hornets are the worst hazards up here.  A man hits a slick rock and it could be death - lots of cliffs and waterfalls, etc in places.

Sure we have timber snakes and bears and both are mild mannered usually.  A man is more likely to encounter a wild eyed meth head on Chattahoochee WMA near Helen than get attacked by wildlife.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Nicodemus said:


> There`s still some wild places down here in these swamps. A few more hidden dangers to look out for down here than up yonder too. It pays to be mindful anytime and anywhere, but especially so down here.





Buckman18 said:


> True.
> 
> Topo and yellow jackets/hornets are the worst hazards up here.  A man hits a slick rock and it could be death - lots of cliffs and waterfalls, etc in places.
> 
> Sure we have timber snakes and bears and both are mild mannered usually.  A man is more likely to encounter a wild eyed meth head on Chattahoochee WMA near Helen than get attacked by wildlife.



The only thing that really concerns me about hunting in the mountains is not the wildlife.  Some of the places I hunt, if I step wrong or slip and fall in some of the mountain goat country like i was in last Saturday, and twist a knee or ankle.... I'm gonna be in a world of hurt.


----------



## mizzippi jb

You boys would get a kick out of the terrain in Iowa I hunt. I swear.... This is in Iowa


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The only thing that really concerns me about hunting in the mountains is not the wildlife.  Some of the places I hunt, if I step wrong or slip and fall in some of the mountain goat country like i was in last Saturday, and twist a knee or ankle.... I'm gonna be in a world of hurt.


I fell off a cliff, or technically, slid down a cliff once when I was a teenager coon hunting by myself. I woke up way down the mountain with a Plott hound licking my face. I saw two of everything for about a week and a half. That was a long walk back to the truck at 2am with a messed-up leg and a concussion and a busted Wheat Light.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> There`s still some wild places down here in these swamps. A few more hidden dangers to look out for down here than up yonder too. It pays to be mindful anytime and anywhere, but especially so down here.


At least we don't have big man-eating lizards up here.


----------



## Swampdogg

Just some insight from someone who has lived all over the state . 1st I believe the critters don’t care where the heck you are from or what type of health/fitness you are in.  Whatever terrain you hunt don’t care about the above either . Only you can do things to help the outcome and have a little bit of luck to make it all come together.Basing your hunting on others opinions don’t matter either. Hunt  the way that makes you happy. I don’t have decades of knowledge or skills being a younger hunter or even a say in this , but having lived in on an island ,burbs , the ghetto,out in the country flats, mountains and currently the city in Atlanta because of my work, (not sure which category of hunter I fall into) flatlander or mountain goat, it still don’t matter to the animals and it shouldn’t be that big of a deal to others either . I hunt all types of land because it’s fun, public, private, either flat or steep . And have found challenges in both also adventure in both no matter the size of the land.All this to say hunt the way you want and shoot what you want as long as it’s legal. This stuff is supposed to be fun and trying to tell someone else what is or isn’t based on your view of fun is a lost cause ,all you can do is tell em to try it out.
key tip to beat Atlanta traffic is drive when everyone else is still sleeping to get wherever you need to go south or north. 
Back to the Bears folks 
Got my gear ready to go, going for a long walk to see what I can find , deer or hogs might be on the menu as well. I know chances for bear are slim now but my feet and determination will have to take one for the team. Good luck to everyone out there getting after it no matter what type of terrain you find yourself in.


----------



## jbogg

I love this thread, so keeping it going.  I spent a couple of nights sleeping in the back of my SUV this weekend so I could get an early start.  Hiked 2 miles in to public land in the mountains on Friday morning and did a dark to dark sit in my JX 3 Hybrid tree saddle.  Eight deer seen in ten hours on stand.  No shots fired, but it was a great weekend in the mountains.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

jbogg said:


> I love this thread, so keeping it going.  I spent a couple of nights sleeping in the back of my SUV this weekend so I could get an early start.  Hiked 2 miles in to public land in the mountains on Friday morning and did a dark to dark sit in my JX 3 Hybrid tree saddle.  Eight deer seen In ten hours on stand  No shots fired, but it was a great weekend in the mountains.
> View attachment 1118236View attachment 1118237


 Your effort was what its all about!


----------



## Whit90

heck yeah @jbogg
That's a good amount of deer for a weekend. Looks cold.


----------



## splatek

I can’t believe how many leaves have fallen off the tree. Seems like just a week ago they were half full but look empty in your picture. 

I didn’t do much bear hunting related this weekend except help an elderly couple move houses. I guess that could be considered training for a pack out. lol.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> I can’t believe how many leaves have fallen off the tree. Seems like just a week ago they were half full but look empty in your picture.
> 
> I didn’t do much bear hunting related this weekend except help an elderly couple move houses. I guess that could be considered training for a pack out. lol.



Wow, moving a house must be a serious workout. How far did you have to move it?


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> I love this thread, so keeping it going.  I spent a couple of nights sleeping in the back of my SUV this weekend so I could get an early start.  Hiked 2 miles in to public land in the mountains on Friday morning and did a dark to dark sit in my JX 3 Hybrid tree saddle.  Eight deer seen in ten hours on stand.  No shots fired, but it was a great weekend in the mountains.
> View attachment 1118236View attachment 1118237


That is a lot of deer to see on one sit in the mountains.


----------



## jbogg

Professor said:


> That is a lot of deer to see on one sit in the mountains.



For sure.  I have seen many more does this year than in the past so it looks like the regs change preventing the killing of does is making a difference.


----------



## Timberjack86

Very surprised at how this thread went downhill. I'm a Tennessean, I hunt cohutta in Georgia and the Cherokee National forest in Tn. We got some big deer in Tn too. I know the amount of work it takes to get a good mountain buck, but by all means come kill em. Should be easy according to some


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I agree and great buck @Timberjack86 .  The mountains are so loud and crunchy after the leaves fall too.  At my deer lease in east middle GA I can walk like a ninja on the pine needles and sandy soil.


----------



## Professor

Timberjack86 said:


> Very surprised at how this thread went downhill. I'm a Tennessean, I hunt cohutta in Georgia and the Cherokee National forest in Tn. We got some big deer in Tn too. I know the amount of work it takes to get a good mountain buck, but by all means come kill em. Should be easy according to some  View attachment 1119233


Getting it it done again I see.


----------



## splatek

Timberjack86 said:


> Very surprised at how this thread went downhill. I'm a Tennessean, I hunt cohutta in Georgia and the Cherokee National forest in Tn. We got some big deer in Tn too. I know the amount of work it takes to get a good mountain buck, but by all means come kill em. Should be easy according to some  View attachment 1119233



Great buck. 
Easy, hahahaha. Not for me.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Great buck.
> Easy, hahahaha. Not for me.


Me neither. I just returned from two days hunting. This is my first mountain hunting this year. I managed my heart and lungs but my legs could not take it. 9.8 miles on Friday and 5.8 on Saturday. The inflammation and fatigue were so bad I struggled to stay on my feet all the way down last night. I fell 4 times. I am not complaining. Covid sucks. I am grateful I can hunt. My point is that people with no experience in the mountains will struggle just to physically get to the good locations.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Great buck.
> Easy, hahahaha. Not for me.


How many hoss bucks have you seen in the last two years? I am convinced you are a high percentile hunter choosing to carry a bow. Still hunting through the mountains with a long bow has got to be easier than doing it with a spear, but not by much.


----------



## splatek

Snuck out early this am to hit a spot on Nat'l Forest. It was about a mile walk in, mostly downhill to get to my spot. I had scouted this area in Spring, but hadn't been back since.

I got to the area I wanted to hunt about 45 minutes prior to first light, setup my treestand, and thought, "Dang! I forgot my pack frame and game bags!" "It's ok" I said to myself, not expecting to see anything with a nagging cough from the bronchitis the little one decided to catch and spread through the house.

About 15 minutes after legal shooting light a small bodied forkhorn walked down the finger ridge, just the I had hoped. I setup on the backside of the mountain and the wind was hitting me diagonally in the face, then sinking down a small drainage into what I can only imagine was a small cool creek. I ended up seeing three more deer, all does, alone, going in different directions. Then I saw a buck up on the ridge, but I couldn't make out if it had 4 points on one side or 15 inch spread. It disappeared over the ridge. Then about 90 minutes after first shooting light I saw a buck, counted 8 tines. This was a legal buck. He was moving fast and forced me to my weak, right side eye. He was far, about 100 yards. I waited about twenty minutes, but now he wasn't moving. I decided it was time. Put the crosshairs on him and then he stepped behind a big tree. I waited. He stepped out, and bang - I let a 30/06 round go. No bow today. It appeared he dropped right there, but I could not find him. I used maximum magnification on my scope (no binoculars) and I could not find him. I saw him fall so i knew I didn't miss. I waited. As I approached a big bodied doe trotted off so i think maybe he was scent checking her in her bed.

About 20-30 minutes passed I stood up to look again through my rifle scope. Nothing.  I realized that the wind had changed and would force me to change locations anyhow, so I walked over and had a look. Nothing. Then a tine appeared. He had dropped, slid down the slope and was completely buried in dried leaves. 

There are bigger deer in them hills, but this is my biggest deer to date. 



I thought I smelled something: 



No pack, I remembered. I drug him that mile back to the truck. It was mostly uphill, the only downhill spots were covered up with laurel, blow downs, and/or briar thickets. Talk about being whooped when you get to the truck!

Good day in the woods. I hope y'all had the same good luck!


----------



## Pig Predator

Awesome story of an awesome hunt! Did you field dress him? Surely you didn't drag a 200 lb deer uphill for a mile?!?!


----------



## splatek

Pig Predator said:


> Awesome story of an awesome hunt! Did you field dress him? Surely you didn't drag a 200 lb deer uphill for a mile?!?!



Thanks.  I tied my saddle rope around his head and dragged him from my saddle. It’s sucked worse than just about anything.


----------



## Pig Predator

Btw if you were in the mountains,  any buck is a legal buck! We dont discriminate up here but you did a great job of getting a grown one! Again, Congratulations!


----------



## Pig Predator

splatek said:


> Thanks.  I tied my saddle rope around his head and dragged him from my saddle. It’s sucked worse than just about anything.


I drug a 210 pound 9 pointer  200 yards and thought I shoulda field dressed him about halfway through.  But I could kinda see the truck....I took 6 breaks and shed 2 layers too before it was over.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Snuck out early this am to hit a spot on Nat'l Forest. It was about a mile walk in, mostly downhill to get to my spot. I had scouted this area in Spring, but hadn't been back since.
> 
> I got to the area I wanted to hunt about 45 minutes prior to first light, setup my treestand, and thought, "Dang! I forgot my pack frame and game bags!" "It's ok" I said to myself, not expecting to see anything with a nagging cough from the bronchitis the little one decided to catch and spread through the house.
> 
> About 15 minutes after legal shooting light a small bodied forkhorn walked down the finger ridge, just the I had hoped. I setup on the backside of the mountain and the wind was hitting me diagonally in the face, then sinking down a small drainage into what I can only imagine was a small cool creek. I ended up seeing three more deer, all does, alone, going in different directions. Then I saw a buck up on the ridge, but I couldn't make out if it had 4 points on one side or 15 inch spread. It disappeared over the ridge. Then about 90 minutes after first shooting light I saw a buck, counted 8 tines. This was a legal buck. He was moving fast and forced me to my weak, right side eye. He was far, about 100 yards. I waited about twenty minutes, but now he wasn't moving. I decided it was time. Put the crosshairs on him and then he stepped behind a big tree. I waited. He stepped out, and bang - I let a 30/06 round go. No bow today. It appeared he dropped right there, but I could not find him. I used maximum magnification on my scope (no binoculars) and I could not find him. I saw him fall so i knew I didn't miss. I waited. As I approached a big bodied doe trotted off so i think maybe he was scent checking her in her bed.
> 
> About 20-30 minutes passed I stood up to look again through my rifle scope. Nothing.  I realized that the wind had changed and would force me to change locations anyhow, so I walked over and had a look. Nothing. Then a tine appeared. He had dropped, slid down the slope and was completely buried in dried leaves.
> 
> There are bigger deer in them hills, but this is my biggest deer to date.
> 
> View attachment 1119521
> 
> I thought I smelled something:
> 
> View attachment 1119522
> 
> No pack, I remembered. I drug him that mile back to the truck. It was mostly uphill, the only downhill spots were covered up with laurel, blow downs, and/or briar thickets. Talk about being whooped when you get to the truck!
> 
> Good day in the woods. I hope y'all had the same good luck!


See, a heck of a deer hunter. Make sure you go back to that spot in a couple of days. Congratulations on a great mountain buck. PS, I would have walked back for my pack before dragging one out.


----------



## Ridge runner 82

Congrats man 
Great deer


----------



## Pig Predator

Professor said:


> See, a heck of a deer hunter. Make sure you go back to that spot in a couple of days. Congratulations on a great mountain buck. PS, I would have walked back for my pack before dragging one out.


? I drug  10 feet before I just took my pack and rifle to the truck and came back with a crane choker and a bottle of water.


----------



## Whit90

Congrats @splatek!!


----------



## Pig Predator




----------



## Professor

Pig Predator said:


> View attachment 1119544View attachment 1119545


Detail please. Great deer.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Snuck out early this am to hit a spot on Nat'l Forest. It was about a mile walk in, mostly downhill to get to my spot. I had scouted this area in Spring, but hadn't been back since.
> 
> I got to the area I wanted to hunt about 45 minutes prior to first light, setup my treestand, and thought, "Dang! I forgot my pack frame and game bags!" "It's ok" I said to myself, not expecting to see anything with a nagging cough from the bronchitis the little one decided to catch and spread through the house.
> 
> About 15 minutes after legal shooting light a small bodied forkhorn walked down the finger ridge, just the I had hoped. I setup on the backside of the mountain and the wind was hitting me diagonally in the face, then sinking down a small drainage into what I can only imagine was a small cool creek. I ended up seeing three more deer, all does, alone, going in different directions. Then I saw a buck up on the ridge, but I couldn't make out if it had 4 points on one side or 15 inch spread. It disappeared over the ridge. Then about 90 minutes after first shooting light I saw a buck, counted 8 tines. This was a legal buck. He was moving fast and forced me to my weak, right side eye. He was far, about 100 yards. I waited about twenty minutes, but now he wasn't moving. I decided it was time. Put the crosshairs on him and then he stepped behind a big tree. I waited. He stepped out, and bang - I let a 30/06 round go. No bow today. It appeared he dropped right there, but I could not find him. I used maximum magnification on my scope (no binoculars) and I could not find him. I saw him fall so i knew I didn't miss. I waited. As I approached a big bodied doe trotted off so i think maybe he was scent checking her in her bed.
> 
> About 20-30 minutes passed I stood up to look again through my rifle scope. Nothing.  I realized that the wind had changed and would force me to change locations anyhow, so I walked over and had a look. Nothing. Then a tine appeared. He had dropped, slid down the slope and was completely buried in dried leaves.
> 
> There are bigger deer in them hills, but this is my biggest deer to date.
> 
> View attachment 1119521
> 
> I thought I smelled something:
> 
> View attachment 1119522
> 
> No pack, I remembered. I drug him that mile back to the truck. It was mostly uphill, the only downhill spots were covered up with laurel, blow downs, and/or briar thickets. Talk about being whooped when you get to the truck!
> 
> Good day in the woods. I hope y'all had the same good luck!


Great job! Now you can focus on the bow... Lol


----------



## Whit90

Anyone else been deer hunting in the mountains? 

What's the report? 

Are they starting to chase? Are there still acorns around for them? If not, what food sources are they targeting. 

My hunting time has been minimal this year due to our first son, which I am so thankful for. Ive got a hunt planed in middle GA Dec17-19,, but Id like to get up in the mountains a couple times before the season is over.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Whit90 said:


> Anyone else been deer hunting in the mountains?
> 
> What's the report?
> 
> Are they starting to chase? Are there still acorns around for them? If not, what food sources are they targeting.
> 
> My hunting time has been minimal this year due to our first son, which I am so thankful for. Ive got a hunt planed in middle GA Dec17-19,, but Id like to get up in the mountains a couple times before the season is over.


I hunted hard and deep several days last week on the NF, and saw a total of one doe. Not much daytime movement at all, and not many scrapes and such like there usually are. Hopefully it will pick up in the next couple weeks. We only have three weeks of rifle season here, and one of them is already gone. The punkin army should start thinning out this week, though. 
A friend of mine hunted last week and saw one deer, but it was a dandy eleven-point buck he shot just after daylight Saturday morning.


----------



## Whit90

Keep at it @NCHillbilly 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Whit90 said:


> Anyone else been deer hunting in the mountains?
> 
> What's the report?
> 
> Are they starting to chase? Are there still acorns around for them? If not, what food sources are they targeting.
> 
> My hunting time has been minimal this year due to our first son, which I am so thankful for. Ive got a hunt planed in middle GA Dec17-19,, but Id like to get up in the mountains a couple times before the season is over.



Yes, they are chasing. Yes, there are plenty of acorns on the ground.  Most of them are buried beneath 4-6 inches of dry leaves, though there were several red oaks that are still actively dropping.  

We hiked 2 miles in and camped last week in the CNF at around 3500ft.  Saw scattered feeding sign and a few fresh scrapes but saw no fresh rubs.  

Came out and decided to hunt lower.  Spent Saturday around 2700ft and there was plenty of buck sign.  Acorns everywhere so feeding sign was scattered.  It wasn't like finding a hot tree.  They've just been grazing as they travel.  

Had some chasing all around me on Saturday, but it was a spike dogging a poor doe till she was stumbling.  

Helped a guy drag one out yesterday.  He said it came to his rattling.


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Yes, they are chasing. Yes, there are plenty of acorns on the ground.  Most of them are buried beneath 4-6 inches of dry leaves, though there were several red oaks that are still actively dropping.
> 
> We hiked 2 miles in and camped last week in the CNF at around 3500ft.  Saw scattered feeding sign and a few fresh scrapes but saw no fresh rubs.
> 
> Came out and decided to hunt lower.  Spent Saturday around 2700ft and there was plenty of buck sign.  Acorns everywhere so feeding sign was scattered.  It wasn't like finding a hot tree.  They've just been grazing as they travel.
> 
> Had some chasing all around me on Saturday, but it was a spike dogging a poor doe till she was stumbling.
> 
> Helped a guy drag one out yesterday.  He said it came to his rattling.



Good deal. Any time you get to hike in two miles and camp its a good time. Thanks for the info.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Whit90 said:


> Good deal. Any time you get to hike in two miles and camp its a good time. Thanks for the info.



It was a cold time, I'll tell you that much.  Upper teens every morning.


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It was a cold time, I'll tell you that much.  Upper teens every morning.



Yea that's a little chilly!


----------



## splatek

Yeah I was at about 2500(ish)


----------



## Top of Georgia

Any you mountain hunters flushing any grouse


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Top of Georgia said:


> Any you mountain hunters flushing any grouse



Didn't see any, but did find some scratching up around 3700ft.  Heard one drumming Saturday mid-day down around 2300ft.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Top of Georgia said:


> Any you mountain hunters flushing any grouse


Very, very few.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Top of Georgia said:


> Any you mountain hunters flushing any grouse


I've got one area where I see one or maybe two. Not nearly like there used to be when we didn't have many left, lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

Had some good encounters with bucks, seen several on roadsides. It's just getting prime time up here. I'll say scraping activity has practically went away where I've been, so I'd imagine they're on their first few hot does. 
Bears are few and far between, but did manage to get one two weeks ago.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Anyone else been deer hunting in the mountains?
> 
> What's the report?
> 
> Are they starting to chase? Are there still acorns around for them? If not, what food sources are they targeting.
> 
> My hunting time has been minimal this year due to our first son, which I am so thankful for. Ive got a hunt planed in middle GA Dec17-19,, but Id like to get up in the mountains a couple times before the season is over.


Whit, in two days I saw none. I bumped one in the dark. I found good feeding sign on red oaks at 2500 feet. The same place I bumped one. I found two small scrapes and no rubs. My interpretation is that the local does were not yet in heat. They should be seeking/trailing about now and on the verge of some Olympic style chasing later in the week.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> Snuck out early this am to hit a spot on Nat'l Forest. It was about a mile walk in, mostly downhill to get to my spot. I had scouted this area in Spring, but hadn't been back since.
> 
> I got to the area I wanted to hunt about 45 minutes prior to first light, setup my treestand, and thought, "Dang! I forgot my pack frame and game bags!" "It's ok" I said to myself, not expecting to see anything with a nagging cough from the bronchitis the little one decided to catch and spread through the house.
> 
> About 15 minutes after legal shooting light a small bodied forkhorn walked down the finger ridge, just the I had hoped. I setup on the backside of the mountain and the wind was hitting me diagonally in the face, then sinking down a small drainage into what I can only imagine was a small cool creek. I ended up seeing three more deer, all does, alone, going in different directions. Then I saw a buck up on the ridge, but I couldn't make out if it had 4 points on one side or 15 inch spread. It disappeared over the ridge. Then about 90 minutes after first shooting light I saw a buck, counted 8 tines. This was a legal buck. He was moving fast and forced me to my weak, right side eye. He was far, about 100 yards. I waited about twenty minutes, but now he wasn't moving. I decided it was time. Put the crosshairs on him and then he stepped behind a big tree. I waited. He stepped out, and bang - I let a 30/06 round go. No bow today. It appeared he dropped right there, but I could not find him. I used maximum magnification on my scope (no binoculars) and I could not find him. I saw him fall so i knew I didn't miss. I waited. As I approached a big bodied doe trotted off so i think maybe he was scent checking her in her bed.
> 
> About 20-30 minutes passed I stood up to look again through my rifle scope. Nothing.  I realized that the wind had changed and would force me to change locations anyhow, so I walked over and had a look. Nothing. Then a tine appeared. He had dropped, slid down the slope and was completely buried in dried leaves.
> 
> There are bigger deer in them hills, but this is my biggest deer to date.
> 
> View attachment 1119521
> 
> I thought I smelled something:
> 
> View attachment 1119522
> 
> No pack, I remembered. I drug him that mile back to the truck. It was mostly uphill, the only downhill spots were covered up with laurel, blow downs, and/or briar thickets. Talk about being whooped when you get to the truck!
> 
> Good day in the woods. I hope y'all had the same good luck!


Man that’s good stuff! Congrats on a good season man. If you need more bucks come hit these WMA bonus hunts.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Not today, but on Sunday my 8 year old son and I went horse back riding in the Chattahoochee National Forrest in Blairsville.


----------



## Whit90

JonathanG2013 said:


> Not today, but on Sunday my 8 year old son and I went horse back riding in the Chattahoochee National Forrest in Blairsville.



You guys see any deer, hogs, grouse, or bears?


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> You guys see any deer, hogs, grouse, or bears?


I saw turkeys. Nothing else. I did see a lot of fresh hog sign.


----------



## JonathanG2013

Whit90 said:


> You guys see any deer, hogs, grouse, or bears?


Whit we saw 5 doe deer.


----------



## splatek

Horse back would be fun through them hills.


----------



## splatek

chrislibby88 said:


> Man that’s good stuff! Congrats on a good season man. If you need more bucks come hit these WMA bonus hunts.



"If you _need_ more bucks...."
Haha. Maybe not a need, but a want. I am going to try and hit one of them hunts


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> I saw turkeys. Nothing else. I did see a lot of fresh hog sign.




Send coordinates please.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> "If you _need_ more bucks...."
> Haha. Maybe not a need, but a want. I am going to try and hit one of them hunts


Errbody needs more bucks.


----------



## EyesUp83

splatek said:


> Snuck out early this am to hit a spot on Nat'l Forest. It was about a mile walk in, mostly downhill to get to my spot. I had scouted this area in Spring, but hadn't been back since.
> 
> I got to the area I wanted to hunt about 45 minutes prior to first light, setup my treestand, and thought, "Dang! I forgot my pack frame and game bags!" "It's ok" I said to myself, not expecting to see anything with a nagging cough from the bronchitis the little one decided to catch and spread through the house.
> 
> About 15 minutes after legal shooting light a small bodied forkhorn walked down the finger ridge, just the I had hoped. I setup on the backside of the mountain and the wind was hitting me diagonally in the face, then sinking down a small drainage into what I can only imagine was a small cool creek. I ended up seeing three more deer, all does, alone, going in different directions. Then I saw a buck up on the ridge, but I couldn't make out if it had 4 points on one side or 15 inch spread. It disappeared over the ridge. Then about 90 minutes after first shooting light I saw a buck, counted 8 tines. This was a legal buck. He was moving fast and forced me to my weak, right side eye. He was far, about 100 yards. I waited about twenty minutes, but now he wasn't moving. I decided it was time. Put the crosshairs on him and then he stepped behind a big tree. I waited. He stepped out, and bang - I let a 30/06 round go. No bow today. It appeared he dropped right there, but I could not find him. I used maximum magnification on my scope (no binoculars) and I could not find him. I saw him fall so i knew I didn't miss. I waited. As I approached a big bodied doe trotted off so i think maybe he was scent checking her in her bed.
> 
> About 20-30 minutes passed I stood up to look again through my rifle scope. Nothing.  I realized that the wind had changed and would force me to change locations anyhow, so I walked over and had a look. Nothing. Then a tine appeared. He had dropped, slid down the slope and was completely buried in dried leaves.
> 
> There are bigger deer in them hills, but this is my biggest deer to date.
> 
> View attachment 1119521
> 
> I thought I smelled something:
> 
> View attachment 1119522
> 
> No pack, I remembered. I drug him that mile back to the truck. It was mostly uphill, the only downhill spots were covered up with laurel, blow downs, and/or briar thickets. Talk about being whooped when you get to the truck!
> 
> Good day in the woods. I hope y'all had the same good luck!


Man you are having an OUTSTANDING season!!  Congrats on a fun and successful hunt!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Almost stepped in this one. Not very fresh.  My foot is a size 12.  Bear?


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> View attachment 1119778Almost stepped in this one. Not very fresh.  My foot is a size 12.  Bear?


Yea that’s bear scat.


----------



## chiefbaron

Saw these around the southern end of the Hooch WMA last week while looking for deer sign. I may have to take an interest in bear hunting next year.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

chiefbaron said:


> Saw these around the southern end of the Hooch WMA last week while looking for deer sign. I may have to take an interest in bear hunting next year.
> View attachment 1119783View attachment 1119784View attachment 1119785View attachment 1119786View attachment 1119787View attachment 1119788




I wouldn't give up that spot.  Ever.  The third pic shows there's a white oak nearby.


----------



## chiefbaron

Yeah, both spots are adjacent to oak bottoms near DNR animal openings and really just about a mile off the highway. I’m not really interested in hunting bear. If I was, I could shoot them in the back yard – if the neighbors didn’t mind the .45-70 report. The wife likes vension. That’s the issue here in the lower mountains, more bear killed on the Hooch WMA than deer.


----------



## ddd-shooter

chiefbaron said:


> Yeah, both spots are adjacent to oak bottoms near DNR animal openings and really just about a mile off the highway. I’m not really interested in hunting bear. If I was, I could shoot them in the back yard – if the neighbors didn’t mind the .45-70 report. The wife likes vension. That’s the issue here in the lower mountains, more bear killed on the Hooch WMA than deer. View attachment 1119807


Bear is at least as good as venison, if not better. Tell your wife. Lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> View attachment 1119778Almost stepped in this one. Not very fresh.  My foot is a size 12.  Bear?


That's fresher than you think with all these frosty mornings. I watched a semi fresh pile turn black overnight when it hit the high teens up here.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Planned to hunt till mid morning and come out to take care of family obligations.  Headed to a low gap but never made it there.  I busted what sounded like a whole herd of deer on my way in.  Whole ridge side was covered in feeding sign.  I figured it might be like busting up a flock of turkeys.  If there was a buck in the herd, I thought he might get separated in the confusion and come looking again soon. So I just picked a tree and set up my hammock seat right there. Sure enough, about 8:30, he came slipping through with his nose to the ground.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Way to go @northgeorgiasportsman


----------



## chrislibby88

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Planned to hunt till mid morning and come out to take care of family obligations.  Headed to a low gap but never made it there.  I busted what sounded like a whole herd of deer on my way in.  Whole ridge side was covered in feeding sign.  I figured it might be like busting up a flock of turkeys.  If there was a buck in the herd, I thought he might get separated in the confusion and come looking again soon. So I just picked a tree and set up my hammock seat right there. Sure enough, about 8:30, he came slipping through with his nose to the ground.
> 
> View attachment 1120514


WMA or CNF?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

chrislibby88 said:


> WMA or CNF?


CNF


----------



## HardlyHangin

Congrats sir!


----------



## splatek

congrats!


----------



## HardlyHangin

1eyefishing said:


> Linda's tenderloin biscuits can't be beat...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1104147



@1eyefishing @Professor 
Can confirm, Linda's tenderloin bisquit is a delectable morsel of goodness. Super nice folks too, everyone was so happy to see me. Wish Jasper had a Linda. I was pleasantly surprised they had tables and chairs


----------



## splatek

Oh yeah aside from astronomical gas prices I love that place


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> @1eyefishing @Professor
> Can confirm, Linda's tenderloin bisquit is a delectable morsel of goodness. Super nice folks too, everyone was so happy to see me. Wish Jasper had a Linda. I was pleasantly surprised they had tables and chairsView attachment 1128824


well this is definitely on my list now.


----------



## 1eyefishing

That family business needs all the support we can give it. That newer Dollar General down the road has about done them in...
 They do have the only gas between Turner's Corner and Cleveland, and I bet the gas at Turner's Corner is no cheaper.


----------



## HardlyHangin

HardlyHangin said:


> I did not kill, but boy was today an adventure. I found the biggest rub of my life, found the gnarliest rocky terrain features, and was full draw on my first mountain hog. I was slippin down a lead with the wind in my face and boom there he was - 30 yards away from me feeding. I draw back and wait for a shot but its too thick. He trots off, and immediately after i lose sight i hear the most godawful squealin squabblin fightnous ruckus a'goin on, and take the chance to gain some ground. Im close to 40 from the saunder while theyre slowly feeding away from me. I tried to follow but it was just too thick. I guessed where they were going and made a big loop to try and cut them off, but never heard them again.
> 
> Stupid bows. No wonder the indians lost. I could have kilt em with a bullet. Best day of covid quarantine yet <3View attachment 1130715View attachment 1130716View attachment 1130717View attachment 1130718View attachment 1130719


----------



## HardlyHangin

What is this? 


And why is this so green?


----------



## Whit90

Interested to hear answers to the above.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Seeds sprouting from the scat that were not digested?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Without scale its hard to say, but it looks like fur in the scat to me. 
Could be piglet, hard to say. Cant tell what kind of critter scat either, pics are too zoomed in


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

The green in the scat is usually indicative of a grassy diet.  Like @ddd-shooter said it looks to be a small pig that may have been eaten.  Looks a lot like pig hair.  
A couple years ago I found an entire beard from a gobbler that had been deposited.  Found out later it was a big bobcat that was hunting that area.


----------



## HardlyHangin

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> The green in the scat is usually indicative of a grassy diet.  Like @ddd-shooter said it looks to be a small pig that may have been eaten.  Looks a lot like pig hair.
> A couple years ago I found an entire beard from a gobbler that had been deposited.  Found out later it was a big bobcat that was hunting that area.



Can you identify the animal with the grassy diet? There was certainly patches of grass but for the most part this was a combination of open timber and pine thicket


----------



## NCHillbilly

Looks like hog hair, hog poop.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like hog hair, hog poop.



Yep.  I would agree with this.


----------



## HardlyHangin

There was a bunch of rooting sign here as well.  It's on a pine spine of the ridge that's basically a hardwood bluff going off one side. 

Would you have stopped and hunted over this (pending freshness,  hard to see from picture) or have kept slipping? 

This was about 2 miles as the crow flies from where i ended up seeing them.


----------



## NCHillbilly

HardlyHangin said:


> There was a bunch of rooting sign here as well.  It's on a pine spine of the ridge that's basically a hardwood bluff going off one side.
> 
> Would you have stopped and hunted over this (pending freshness,  hard to see from picture) or have kept slipping?
> 
> This was about 2 miles as the crow flies from where i ended up seeing them.


Hogs hardly ever stop moving, and usually only return to the same areas on a regular basis if there's a reliable food source there.


----------



## HardlyHangin

NCHillbilly said:


> Hogs hardly ever stop moving, and usually only return to the same areas on a regular basis if there's a reliable food source there.



Hm. I need to learn more.


----------



## NCHillbilly

HardlyHangin said:


> Hm. I need to learn more.


Disclaimer: I am far from a hog hunting expert. That's just what I've observed in the few places I've hunted them.


----------



## 1eyefishing

HardlyHangin said:


> Hm. I need to learn more.


This is what makes the mountains so fun and challenging!
There is always something that needs to be learned, even year 'round out of season.
 For me it doesn't even have to be hunting related. I love the natural history.


----------



## 1eyefishing

An awsome handbook...
Full of natural history.


----------



## Whit90

Man, I've got to say, I am pumped up for turkey season, but I am already really pumped up about trying to get a bear next season! Cant wait!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Whit90 said:


> Man, I've got to say, I am pumped up for turkey season, but I am already really pumped up about trying to get a bear next season! Cant wait!!




I feel ya man.  I went to Unicoi for the turkey callmakers show and didn't buy a single call.  (I don't need more).  But the gift-shop at the lodge had merino wool socks for like 7 bucks. So that's what I got at the turkey call show.....socks.   Haha


----------



## Whit90

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I feel ya man.  I went to Unicoi for the turkey callmakers show and didn't buy a single call.  (I don't need more).  But the gift-shop at the lodge had merino wool socks for like 7 bucks. So that's what I got at the turkey call show.....socks.   Haha




haha at least you were able to get a turkey fix! I started looking at maps for turkey hunting today at lunch. So it begins!


----------



## HardlyHangin

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I feel ya man.  I went to Unicoi for the turkey callmakers show and didn't buy a single call.  (I don't need more).  But the gift-shop at the lodge had merino wool socks for like 7 bucks. So that's what I got at the turkey call show.....socks.   Haha


I bought a striker and some mouth calls. I was most interested in the seminars, the one on saturday was worth my drive


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Got a random day off work and hit the CNF with just a daypack and a single trekking pole which was much needed. Scouting new areas close to my old areas.  Went up to 2600 and could see that place they call Atlanta in my 10x42's.  Over an hour and a half away.  Weird.  So quiet and so peaceful up there though.  I reckon I was the only person for a mile or two.  Bumped a large bodied deer with no antlers and saw a TON of pig sign.  Was great seeing old dead chestnut trees still laying on the ground in higher elevations.  Some of those oaks up there look to be 200 to 300 years old too.  Didn't see any old bear sign which was odd to me here.  Tons of old growth white oaks too.  I've never seen such pig damage as I have in the last 2 years in the mountains up there.  Very disturbing.


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Got a random day off work and hit the CNF with just a daypack and a single trekking pole which was much needed. Scouting new areas close to my old areas.  Went up to 2600 and could see that place they call Atlanta in my 10x42's.  Over an hour and a half away.  Weird.  So quiet and so peaceful up there though.  I reckon I was the only person for a mile or two.  Bumped a large bodied deer with no antlers and saw a TON of pig sign.  Was great seeing old dead chestnut trees still laying on the ground in higher elevations.  Some of those oaks up there look to be 200 to 300 years old too.  Didn't see any old bear sign which was odd to me here.  Tons of old growth white oaks too.  I've never seen such pig damage as I have in the last 2 years in the mountains up there.  Very disturbing.



I’ve only been hunting CNF for six years, but the amount of hog sign I saw this fall was the most I have seen in that time.


----------



## ChidJ

Went up to Warwoman on Monday. Was mostly there to just get a better feel for the area and to get away for some mountain time. Does me good. Ended up a little lost (I knew roughly where I was but was a bit off the beaten path) in the rain. I brought my tripod to take pictures but ended up not being able to get anything decent because of the mist.





Just over that edge through the mist is a cliff I ended up pseudo rock climbing up. Put in just over 10 miles and went from 2000 ft elevation to 4200 and back down. Didn't see any bear sign but did find some older scrapes and bumped a couple does which was encouraging given the historically low deer harvest numbers up there. Found some hog sign in a wildlife planting but that's pretty typical.


----------



## Whit90

ChidJ said:


> Went up to Warwoman on Monday. Was mostly there to just get a better feel for the area and to get away for some mountain time. Does me good. Ended up a little lost (I knew roughly where I was but was a bit off the beaten path) in the rain. I brought my tripod to take pictures but ended up not being able to get anything decent because of the mist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just over that edge through the mist is a cliff I ended up pseudo rock climbing up. Put in just over 10 miles and went from 2000 ft elevation to 4200 and back down. Didn't see any bear sign but did find some older scrapes and bumped a couple does which was encouraging given the historically low deer harvest numbers up there. Found some hog sign in a wildlife planting but that's pretty typical.



Sounds like a productive time in the woods! I myself am in need of some mountain time as well. Ive got to get over this sinus infection before I can do anything.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Man I miss this thread.  Anyone have any experience with Crispi Briksdal vs Nevada?


----------



## Whit90

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Man I miss this thread.  Anyone have any experience with Crispi Briksdal vs Nevada?



I miss it being active too. It will get fired back up in due time. I have no experience either. 

Good new is I am going to be in the hills in a few weeks to turkey hunt and trout fish.


----------



## ddd-shooter

I ordered a new string for my bow. 
Shot the r100 last Friday. 
Did quite a bit of squirrel hunting February, haven't done that in years.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Man I miss this thread.  Anyone have any experience with Crispi Briksdal vs Nevada?


I’ve got nevadas, and they are tanks. Very warm for a non insulated boot. Slightly heavy though. Are the briksdals lighter?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve got nevadas, and they are tanks. Very warm for a non insulated boot. Slightly heavy though. Are the briksdals lighter?



 A lot lighter but much stiffer they say for ankle support.  I'm leaning toward Nevada or the Black Ovis version Kenai at this point. The Kenai is just an upgraded Nevada.  Not so sure I really need a super stiff ankle boot like the Briksdal.  Just wondering.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## splatek

Hit the hills to trout fish and scout yesterday - the trout fishing was slow, but I was able to pull in three decent ones. Then went for a turkey scouting trip with a buddy that gave me a master class on calling, what to and not to do, and what turkey sign looks like. Turkey hunting seems like astrophysics compared to deer/bear hunting. Gotta a lot to learn. 
The weather was great, overcast, but just great to be in the hills. The smells of the hills just make me feel good. 
With gas prices soaring it's getting hard to justify short trips up.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> A lot lighter but much stiffer they say for ankle support.  I'm leaning toward Nevada or the Black Ovis version Kenai at this point. The Kenai is just an upgraded Nevada.  Not so sure I really need a super stiff ankle boot like the Briksdal.  Just wondering.  Thanks for your input!


 Man I feel like the nevadas could use more ankle support really. They get somewhat wobbly, never rolled an ankle though. They are awesome on rocks and skre though. Hiked a 12k mountain in Arizona with them and they did outstanding. I really like the sole stiffness in the hills with weight on my back too. 

Man I’m pretty sure @strothershwacker has the briksdals and loves them. If it isn’t him it’s another member that posted about them in the past year or two.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Hit the hills to trout fish and scout yesterday - the trout fishing was slow, but I was able to pull in three decent ones. Then went for a turkey scouting trip with a buddy that gave me a master class on calling, what to and not to do, and what turkey sign looks like. Turkey hunting seems like astrophysics compared to deer/bear hunting. Gotta a lot to learn.
> The weather was great, overcast, but just great to be in the hills. The smells of the hills just make me feel good.
> With gas prices soaring it's getting hard to justify short trips up.



Man, idk if you have every heard one gobble or not. If not, if you get to hear one this season you will most likely be hooked! It is a magical time of year in the woods. Did you guys see much sign?


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Man, idk if you have every heard one gobble or not. If not, if you get to hear one this season you will most likely be hooked! It is a magical time of year in the woods. Did you guys see much sign?



Covered ab 2-400 square yards and couldn’t walk ten yards without seeing Turkey scratching. Also found a fresh used bear den with track and hair


----------



## Whit90

@splatek Thats good! Did you crawl in that den to see what was in there?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

splatek said:


> Hit the hills to trout fish and scout yesterday - the trout fishing was slow, but I was able to pull in three decent ones. Then went for a turkey scouting trip with a buddy that gave me a master class on calling, what to and not to do, and what turkey sign looks like. Turkey hunting seems like astrophysics compared to deer/bear hunting. Gotta a lot to learn.
> The weather was great, overcast, but just great to be in the hills. The smells of the hills just make me feel good.
> With gas prices soaring it's getting hard to justify short trips up.




Well I think I've got turkey hunting and calling down. I'm also a Grand National award winning callmaker, I just haven't been in the shop in a while.  You're right its astrophysics compared to deer and bear hunting but then you see the 8yr old girl in GON with a huge gobbler.  Some people have more birds and more land.  Private land is always better but I love those public land mountain gobblers.  I don't use decoys or ground blinds or TSS or any of that either.  Old school hunting is more rewarding to me personally.  
BUT I still haven't achieved my first bear so I'm super frustrated!


----------



## WOODIE13

Honey do's around the house since my wife works and doesn't say a thing to me for hunting or fishing, retirement is great


----------



## Whit90

Went for a 3 mile look about on a closed national forest road Saturday. I was hoping to run a cross some turkey sign, but I didn’t see any. I did see this power pole that looks like it gets hit by bears every year.


----------



## jbogg

I have continued to explore a lot of new ground over the past couple of months.  Before the leaves leaf out is a great time to find last falls climbing sign, and file it away as a place to check on in the future. I wish the sign was that easy to find sign during the season.


----------



## Whit90

Another pic. Seem like this pole has been getting hit for a long time.


----------



## Buckman18

Caught a sackful of natives.


----------



## Buckman18

Lowered my standards yesterday and settled for some stockers. Wasn’t feeling the gusto to go bushwhacking and waterfall climbing. You’ll have that sort of thing every now and then as you get older…


----------



## splatek

Buckman18 said:


> Lowered my standards yesterday and settled for some stockers. Wasn’t feeling the gusto to go bushwhacking and waterfall climbing. You’ll have that sort of thing every now and then as you get older…
> 
> View attachment 1143846



@Buckman18 don't worry, I hear a lot of guys experience that... lol


----------



## Buckman18

Caught a nize rainbow today while I was Jones’ing over our turkey season being shortened… fun day with the youngins.


----------



## antharper

Buckman18 said:


> Caught a nize rainbow today while I was Jones’ing over our turkey season being shortened… fun day with the youngins.
> 
> View attachment 1144369
> 
> View attachment 1144368
> View attachment 1144370
> View attachment 1144371


Good times buckman , if them 2 little ones take after big sister you’ll need another freezer or 2 ! Good looking kids


----------



## DOUG 281

Like to see that Good job


----------



## Whit90

hiked 14 miles from Friday to Sunday looking for a turkey.... ended up getting on one on the ridge next to camp mid morning (of course), but it didn't work out. Had a great time though.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Turkey hunting this morning. No birds. Wife found a shed. Hit the creek for a few natives. Saw a small bear off the paved road. Fun day.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

ddd-shooter said:


> Turkey hunting this morning. No birds. Wife found a shed. Hit the creek for a few natives. Saw a small bear off the paved road. Fun day.
> 
> View attachment 1146844View attachment 1146846


Nice break from not seeing turkeys!

I took Junior to the woods with me this morning.  Never heard a peep all morning and then jumped 3 longbeards within sight of the truck.  We found a shed too.

Took him home and I went back to look for mushrooms.  Covered 3 miles and found 2 measly morels.  I ain't wasting time on them anymore.  Too much effort with too little return.


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Nice break from not seeing turkeys!
> 
> I took Junior to the woods with me this morning.  Never heard a peep all morning and then jumped 3 longbeards within sight of the truck.  We found a shed too.View attachment 1146855
> 
> Took him home and I went back to look for mushrooms.  Covered 3 miles and found 2 measly morels.  I ain't wasting time on them anymore.  Too much effort with too little return.


Ok, ok. I'll help you hunt that deer... Lol that's a good one! 
Wife's was a measly six point, but her first! I haven't found one in years myself. I suppose the fact that I nearly stepped on this one without seeing it says it all. 
Never found a morel. Have to start looking down more diligently in Turkey season


----------



## Ridge runner 82

Had a great hunt on the mountain this morning. As soon as the rain stopped heard two fire up. Called once and 5 minutes later dead bird. I think the fog helped. He had to come in close to see. Sorry no pics from the woods phone got to wet and cut off.

Also jumped a bear this morning


----------



## DOUG 281

good eaten size fish


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Had a horrible morning at the oral surgeon but had the rest of the day off.  Did about 4 miles in the CNF looking for turkeys (and old and new bear sign).   Man those storms really trashed the mountains!  Lots of trees down.  Saw one bear track and 2 turkey tracks that looked like a hen.  Lower back pain, a broken toe, and some fresh stabs in the face from the dentist but I was still in heaven out there. Gotta do what you gotta do.  Finished it off with a Bully Burger from the Dawsonville Pool Room.  ?


----------



## Ridge runner 82

Absolutely beautiful morning in the mountains this morning. No wind and you could hear for miles. It took about an hour to lure him in playing cat and mouse the whole time. Ended my season with a high mountain limb hanger. He probably gobbled 100 times. What a hunt it was!!!


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## Whit90

Congrats @Ridge runner 82


----------



## ddd-shooter

Finally got up on turkeys Saturday- couple Jake's. Then down to the creek to catch tonight's supper, a mess of trout.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Fishing it is.  I'm done with those ghost birds for the year. My worst season ever.  Got some great pics of guys who killed gobblers with my scratchboxes though.   But I can't stop thinking about bears.  Gear threads are my addiction for now.....  ?


----------



## Whit90

Ready for one last try in the foot hills for a turkey, then it’s on to getting ready for baby #2 coming in late July. Don’t know that I’ll be able to hunt much come bear and deer season. Might get lucky and get drawn for a quota. Gonna be a long summer.


----------



## HardlyHangin

https://chng.it/LFc2nkZz8h

Pine log wma is up for sale, this is a petition to stop it


----------



## splatek

Had me a future mountain hunting little girl: Josephine Marie came in at 9 pounds 12 ounces nearly 22 inches long. She’ll be hauling game off the hill in no time. lol


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Had me a future mountain hunting little girl: Josephine Marie came in at 9 pounds 12 ounces nearly 22 inches long. She’ll be hauling game off the hill in no time. lol




Congrats!


----------



## HardlyHangin

splatek said:


> Had me a future mountain hunting little girl: Josephine Marie came in at 9 pounds 12 ounces nearly 22 inches long. She’ll be hauling game off the hill in no time. lol


Awesome man,  congratulations!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Had me a future mountain hunting little girl: Josephine Marie came in at 9 pounds 12 ounces nearly 22 inches long. She’ll be hauling game off the hill in no time. lol


Congrats! Children are a blessing from God! Beautiful name too


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Ready for one last try in the foot hills for a turkey, then it’s on to getting ready for baby #2 coming in late July. Don’t know that I’ll be able to hunt much come bear and deer season. Might get lucky and get drawn for a quota. Gonna be a long summer.


Congrats on the little one! There will be plenty more seasons to hit the hills


----------



## Cwb19

Congrats splatek. Theirs nothing like a Daddy’s girl


----------



## Whit90

ddd-shooter said:


> Congrats on the little one! There will be plenty more seasons to hit the hills



Thank you. That is very true and I cannot wait to get my young ones in the woods with me. I have started taking my boy fishing once a week. He is loving it.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Thank you. That is very true and I cannot wait to get my young ones in the woods with me. I have started taking my boy fishing once a week. He is loving it. View attachment 1151315



Heck yeah. my eleven year old loves to fish and my almost two year old boy goes nuts about it 
This little girl has no choice but to be an outdoors kid


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Heck yeah. my eleven year old loves to fish and my almost two year old boy goes nuts about it
> This little girl has no choice but to be an outdoors kid



I've got a daughter on the way as well. Ill have her out with us too. luckily my wife likes to trout fish, so we can all do that together. I think it will help when she gets a little older to see that her mom and dad both enjoy fishing and the outdoors.

I am doing the best I can to start the first generation of outdoorsmen and women in my family, and having fun doing it.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> I've got a daughter on the way as well. Ill have her out with us too. luckily my wife likes to trout fish, so we can all do that together. I think it will help when she gets a little older to see that her mom and dad both enjoy fishing and the outdoors.
> 
> I am doing the best I can to start the first generation of outdoorsmen and women in my family, and having fun doing it.



Me too brother.


----------



## Whit90

Did 6.5 miles Saturday morning in hopes of hearing a gobbler to go after... I didn't hear anything and didn't see any sign, even though I saw 5 birds in the area the weekend before. I do not enjoy turkey hunting if there isn't one gobbling and willing to play the game, so I cant sit still long, which is probably why I haven't killed a bird in a long time. I stayed the night to listen to a different area Sunday morning, but nothing again.... its over now. Now I will think about bears every waking minute until bear season arrives.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Whit90 said:


> Did 6.5 miles Saturday morning in hopes of hearing a gobbler to go after... I didn't hear anything and didn't see any sign, even though I saw 5 birds in the area the weekend before. I do not enjoy turkey hunting if there isn't one gobbling and willing to play the game, so I cant sit still long, which is probably why I haven't killed a bird in a long time. I stayed the night to listen to a different area Sunday morning, but nothing again.... its over now. Now I will think about bears every waking minute until bear season arrives.



I did 5 miles myself on Saturday. Enjoyed camping the night before and being in the woods as always, got to jump a big gang of hogs and a few deer, but heard nary a bird. 

I assumed they'd be up high this late in the year so i was hunting 3k+ elevation, but on my drive out i saw 4 in a pasture way down in the bottoms. Might be a good note for next year.

This was a tough season for me, i hunted hard every saturday but only heard 2 gobbles all year, first two weeks of the season. Another dismal bowl of tag soup to tie me over till the fall


----------



## Robust Redhorse

I climbed a mountain for practice to keep the ole ticker working, as I try to do 3 days a week.


----------



## splatek

Tried to listen to the Cameron Haynes book, _Endure_, while ruck training in the 'hood. Please take my advice and save your money by not buying that book. I quit listening right before I felt myself hemorrhaging IQ points. If a student at the college turned that stuff into me I would simply return it and say, "no."  It's a strange dose of someone who is very accomplished saying "I am awesome" in a voice that has little to no confidence so it sounds like the whiny kid bragging about being good at something he's not (even though he is). There is absolutely ZERO humility in the book, which really irritates me. 

Other than that the ruck training and bow practice has been good. Ruck training slowed because of the new baby girl (who is amazing!), but been doing about 15-30 miles a week up until then with 35-55 pounds on the back. Bow practice has stretched it out to about 33 with plate sized groups. 

There's not a single acorn on any of the whites or reds at my mother-in-laws, which is odd, because in every other year they've been LOADED, but we are at very low elevation and that might not be a predictor for anything.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Tried to listen to the Cameron Haynes book, _Endure_, while ruck training in the 'hood. Please take my advice and save your money by not buying that book. I quit listening right before I felt myself hemorrhaging IQ points. If a student at the college turned that stuff into me I would simply return it and say, "no."  It's a strange dose of someone who is very accomplished saying "I am awesome" in a voice that has little to no confidence so it sounds like the whiny kid bragging about being good at something he's not (even though he is). There is absolutely ZERO humility in the book, which really irritates me.
> 
> Other than that the ruck training and bow practice has been good. Ruck training slowed because of the new baby girl (who is amazing!), but been doing about 15-30 miles a week up until then with 35-55 pounds on the back. Bow practice has stretched it out to about 33 with plate sized groups.
> 
> There's not a single acorn on any of the whites or reds at my mother-in-laws, which is odd, because in every other year they've been LOADED, but we are at very low elevation and that might not be a predictor for anything.


I think I like cam. Lol I don't know enough to make a decision. 
From a social media perspective, he's a decent source of physical fitness motivation. He has always seemed full of himself to me, which in turn makes him a more successful social media personality. No doubt the dude's in great shape. I can only handle him in small doses. 
I woulda never bought the book, but I'm glad you shared your review lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

ddd-shooter said:


> I think I like cam. Lol I don't know enough to make a decision.
> From a social media perspective, he's a decent source of physical fitness motivation. He has always seemed full of himself to me, which in turn makes him a more successful social media personality. No doubt the dude's in great shape. I can only handle him in small doses.
> I woulda never bought the book, but I'm glad you shared your review lol



Cam is definitely one of the greatest wilderness athletes in the world.  But if I could pick someone to hunt with, it would have been his buddy Roy Roth.


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Cam is definitely one of the greatest wilderness athletes in the world.  But if I could pick someone to hunt with, it would have been his buddy Roy Roth.


Great point! 
Always laughed when cam talked about his fitness level, then you’d see him posing with his critters next to roy. Definitely a stark contrast, lol.
 Kudos to cam for keeping his friends memory alive.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Currently fighting downed servers to see if there's anything I can snag from kifaru's moving sale ??
30% off! If you ever wanted a high end pack, give them a look over. Love mine.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I ordered my new crossbow. I'll get a new rangefinder and a 3 pack of trail cams next month. This will be my 25th season of hunting and I've always been very much against trail cameras, but the past 2 seasons have been really tough for me so I'm gonna take advantage of what's out there. I'm also hunting with a friend I've been teaching, this is is second season, and in the mountains at that. I really applaud his spirit and determination. At least he was able to see a few bears last year.


----------



## ddd-shooter

I probably should use trail cams, but I just can't. 
Idk if it's laziness or principles, lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

I did spend yesterday afternoon shooting some arrows from 20-60. I am rusty, but hoping my new string will give me plenty of motivation to shoot more consistently-when it finally arrives.


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> I probably should use trail cams, but I just can't.
> Idk if it's laziness or principles, lol



When i first started to hunt, 3 years ago, my buddy in middle GA was all about the cams. But he had private land, bait, etc. I didn't realize the nuance of that way of hunting. I brought my cams to the hills and at the beginning of last season I found myself hunting over the cams. Somehow expecting the animals that were there yesterday to magically do that same thing day to day in the hills. I found that to be a very poor strategy and very disheartening. I made a vow to not do that come the end of the season and I started killing animals. Instead now I put a few out on my private grounds (mainly for catching tresspassers) and a few on some possible spots on public land to see if I am on movement corridors. 

I need to etch on my bow: DO NOT HUNT OVER YOUR CAM!!!! because it's just too easy to see a pretty pic of a bear, buck, pig, yote and go sit and think you are going to kill it. I found that's challenging to do in the hills and not nearly as fun. I really like walking and looking for sign. Ditching the trail cams, except only to get some fun pictures at the end of last season was a much more fun and effective way to hunt. Thankfully, my buddies taught me that lesson. Now I just have to carry it forward. 

I also like to check cams, because my 11 year old never believes me that there are animals in the woods, because whenever he and I sit in the blind or stand we see nothing. Likely because he can't sit still for a fraction of a second! LOL

I also have been shooting my bow more; been playing with an old compound I had at distances and keeping up the trad chops as well. I am finding that I am not nearly good enough hunter to get animal stickbow close in the hills, regularly.


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> When i first started to hunt, 3 years ago, my buddy in middle GA was all about the cams. But he had private land, bait, etc. I didn't realize the nuance of that way of hunting. I brought my cams to the hills and at the beginning of last season I found myself hunting over the cams. Somehow expecting the animals that were there yesterday to magically do that same thing day to day in the hills. I found that to be a very poor strategy and very disheartening. I made a vow to not do that come the end of the season and I started killing animals. Instead now I put a few out on my private grounds (mainly for catching tresspassers) and a few on some possible spots on public land to see if I am on movement corridors.
> 
> I need to etch on my bow: DO NOT HUNT OVER YOUR CAM!!!! because it's just too easy to see a pretty pic of a bear, buck, pig, yote and go sit and think you are going to kill it. I found that's challenging to do in the hills and not nearly as fun. I really like walking and looking for sign. Ditching the trail cams, except only to get some fun pictures at the end of last season was a much more fun and effective way to hunt. Thankfully, my buddies taught me that lesson. Now I just have to carry it forward.
> 
> I also like to check cams, because my 11 year old never believes me that there are animals in the woods, because whenever he and I sit in the blind or stand we see nothing. Likely because he can't sit still for a fraction of a second! LOL
> 
> I also have been shooting my bow more; been playing with an old compound I had at distances and keeping up the trad chops as well. I am finding that I am not nearly good enough hunter to get animal stickbow close in the hills, regularly.


I could see myself doing that. 
A lesson I learned many years ago that helped greatly: hunt where the animals are. Not where you want them to be; or, and this is big, where you've seen them before. They have legs. They move. Lol


----------



## chrislibby88

Been eating lots of bear meat. Cooked up some ribs from my fat Dec boar. Man those things were AMAZING. Slow cooked them for a few hours, coated in rub, threw on the grill and alternating basting with bear grease and vinegar sop every few minutes. Dude the fat layer inside those things is out of this world good. 
Making tacos el oso (bear tacos) tonight out of some slow cooked hind shanks.


----------



## chrislibby88

No photos of the ribs. Ate them too fast. Here’s the tacos.


----------



## Whit90

This is what I like to hear. I’m looking forward to experiencing this for my self one day! 


chrislibby88 said:


> Been eating lots of bear meat. Cooked up some ribs from my fat Dec boar. Man those things were AMAZING. Slow cooked them for a few hours, coated in rub, threw on the grill and alternating basting with bear grease and vinegar sop every few minutes. Dude the fat layer inside those things is out of this world good.
> Making tacos el oso (bear tacos) tonight out of some slow cooked hind shanks.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Whit90 said:


> This is what I like to hear. I’m looking forward to experiencing this for my self one day!


  You and me both.  I'm drooling looking at them tacos.  Can't even imagine the rest


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You and me both.  I'm drooling looking at them tacos.  Can't even imagine the rest


Tacos were ok, my wife did a mango salsa and a coleslaw for them, which I prefer with fish. The ribs were absolute perfection.


----------



## ddd-shooter

chrislibby88 said:


> Tacos were ok, my wife did a mango salsa and a coleslaw for them, which I prefer with fish. The ribs were absolute perfection.


Man I love mango salsa with Striper fillets! Shoo wee!


----------



## chrislibby88

ddd-shooter said:


> Man I love mango salsa with Striper fillets! Shoo wee!


Never had striper. Mahi is my fish of choice.


----------



## splatek

Gonna drop this right here. It was delicious. Twenty hours smoked. Pulled apart so tender and juicy and tasty. The kind of good where you don’t wanna get any on your ear for fear of slapping your brain out of your head.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

splatek said:


> Gonna drop this right here. It was delicious. Twenty hours smoked. Pulled apart so tender and juicy and tasty. The kind of good where you don’t wanna get any on your ear for fear of slapping your brain out of your head.
> 
> View attachment 1154042
> 
> View attachment 1154044


OMG I just pushed my granny in the creek!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Are you guys canning your meat and fat and saving special cuts whole?


----------



## splatek

I vacuum seal and deep freeze until use. i can the bear grease but I’m all out after using it for various things ranging from cooking to waterproofing my wooden arrows and self bow to beard oil my woman and I made for the guys that taught me to bear hunt.


----------



## Milkman

This thread is going to max out at 1000 responses in 8 more posts!!  

Someone be ready to start another one then.


----------



## Timberjack86

Did a little fishing


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Went into Dick's Sporting Goods today and wore my new Nevadas.  Felt several sets of Superfeet and while in the store I swapped out the factory insole with the Superfeet blue and wow what a difference!  My boots are 11.5 and the insert was for 11.5-13 but it dropped in perfectly with no trimming.  Now it is hands down the most comfortable boot I've ever put on my feet.  Heel cup is better and doesn't have that waffle texture that drove me crazy.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

My new crossbow arrived and I spent some time getting it all setup just right. Centerpoint Wrath 430. It's such a small crossbow and I think it's gonna be perfect for the mountains. I'm going crossbow or handgun only this year!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Shot more arrows. 
Ordered some beartooths from Schnees during the sale. Like them so far. 
Felt weird walking around the yard with grocery bags on my boots, but it’s a trick I read online for testing boots out without getting them dirty. Works like a charm


----------



## Milkman

https://forum.gon.com/threads/what-did-you-do-mountain-related-today-part-ii.1018584/


----------

